# Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding is not Torture



## Modbert

As the title of the thread says, Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding isn't torture. This being 250 days later.

Sean Hannity Volunteers to Get Waterboarded -- Politics Daily



> GRODIN: Would you consent to be waterboarded? We can waterboard you?
> 
> 
> 
> HANNITY: Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Are you busy on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> *HANNITY: I'll do it for charity. I'll let you do it. I'll do it for the troops' families*.



We're waiting Sean.

Though in the meantime, you can use this guy as a basis:

BlueOregon: Trying to prove waterboarding isn't torture, right-wing radio jock tries it, and...


----------



## Article 15

You didn't expect a chickenhawk like Sean Hannity to actually go through with this did you?

The guy is a pussy.


----------



## strollingbones

hannity is not gonna do anything....but run his fucking mouth....

great hero for the right....just what they worship ..an empty vessel that makes the most noise


----------



## Cal

Who actually listens to Sean??..What a dipwit


----------



## strollingbones

ya know i dont know who listens or why they listen


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> *You didn't expect a chickenhawk like Sean Hannity to actually go through with this did you?*
> 
> The guy is a pussy.



Of course not Art, but it sure is fun to bring up.


----------



## Liability

Whether or not he ever volunteers to get waterboarded is a side issue for those who enjoy hatin' on the guy.

The real issue is how on earth anybody could prove the negative.

Nah.

The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."

You can torture the meaning of the word "torture," I suppose, to try to squeeze your square-peg argument into the round hole of reality, but THAT (ironically) would only support the contention that one is not assured of a truthful answer given via torture.  

You following this camera guy?


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> Whether or not he ever volunteers to get waterboarded is a side issue for those who enjoy hatin' on the guy.
> 
> The real issue is how on earth anybody could prove the negative.
> 
> Nah.
> 
> The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
> 
> You can torture the meaning of the word "torture," I suppose, to try to squeeze your square-peg argument into the round hole of reality, but THAT (ironically) would only support the contention that one is not assured of a truthful answer given via torture.
> 
> You following this camera guy?



So basically you just typed up a bunch of bullshit and decided to post it? 

Fact: Sean Hannity said Waterboarding is not Torture.

Fact: Sean Hannity said he would be waterboarded for not only charity but the troops.

Fact: 250 days later, Sean Hannity has not been waterboarded.

Fact: Any right wing person in the media who has taken the challenge has admitted it's torture.

Now I'm using facts, you're using bullshit, which one is going to stand above the other?


----------



## Jay Canuck

I always think about the young children of service people lost that were watching Sean make that promise only to find that sean was lying to them......what a cruel joke.


----------



## Shogun

I bet Liability would agree with Mancow about three seconds into it if he ever had the balls to do more than post trite bullshit.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUkj9pjx3H0[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

Dogbert wants someone to prove a negative?  LMFAO!


----------



## blu

Liability said:


> Whether or not he ever volunteers to get waterboarded is a side issue for those who enjoy hatin' on the guy.
> 
> The real issue is how on earth anybody could prove the negative.
> 
> Nah.
> 
> The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
> 
> You can torture the meaning of the word "torture," I suppose, to try to squeeze your square-peg argument into the round hole of reality, but THAT (ironically) would only support the contention that one is not assured of a truthful answer given via torture.
> 
> You following this camera guy?



you were rejected & banned by the hannity crew. you obligation to the liar & hyprocrite is no longer needed.


----------



## Modbert

Si modo said:


> Dogbert wants someone to prove a negative?  LMFAO!



Again, the second winger to enter this thread attacks me instead of addressing the topic. Nice trend we have going here. However, looking at the topic title, this is about Sean Hannity. And since Dogbert is not Sean Hannity, you're posting in the wrong place.


----------



## Big Black Dog

> Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding is not Torture



Al Gore hasn't proved his bull shit is true either.  I'd like to see both of them pony up to see who was closer to the truth.


----------



## Cal

Dogbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert wants someone to prove a negative?  LMFAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the second winger to enter this thread attacks me instead of addressing the topic. Nice trend we have going here. However, looking at the topic title, this is about Sean Hannity. And since Dogbert is not Sean Hannity, you're posting in the wrong place.
Click to expand...


They seem  to do that alot eh?..


----------



## Gatekeeper

strollingbones said:


> hannity is not gonna do anything....but run his fucking mouth....
> 
> great hero for the right....just what they worship ..an empty vessel that makes the most noise



I stopped watching these wealthy nitwits a while back. In my opinion: the triad Hannity--Beck--O'Reilly are showmen, vessels of entertainment, in some cases more worried about having the government take some of their millions and give it to some socialized program.
There are so many other reasons, I am not going to get into them and ruin the rest of my day on these, what I call, 'Fox Freaks'. I am Fox Free, an love it. That's my opinion.


----------



## Modbert

Big Black Dog said:


> Al Gore hasn't proved his bull shit is true either.  I'd like to see both of them pony up to see who was closer to the truth.



Again, I don't see Al Gore anywhere in the title. Why it is people who lean politically to the right have a problem staying on the topic alone? While I'm glad you would like to see them pony up, there are plenty of threads in the environment section where you can talk about your dislike for Al Gore.


----------



## Si modo

Dogbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert wants someone to prove a negative?  LMFAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the second winger to enter this thread attacks me instead of addressing the topic. Nice trend we have going here. However, looking at the topic title, this is about Sean Hannity. And since Dogbert is not Sean Hannity, you're posting in the wrong place.
Click to expand...

  The topic can't be addressed as it is not possible to prove a negative.


----------



## Liability

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not he ever volunteers to get waterboarded is a side issue for those who enjoy hatin' on the guy.
> 
> The real issue is how on earth anybody could prove the negative.
> 
> Nah.
> 
> The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
> 
> You can torture the meaning of the word "torture," I suppose, to try to squeeze your square-peg argument into the round hole of reality, but THAT (ironically) would only support the contention that one is not assured of a truthful answer given via torture.
> 
> You following this camera guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you just typed up a bunch of bullshit and decided to post it?
Click to expand...


Not at all.  Obviously, ^ that's *your* trademark.  I don't infringe on trademarks.



Dogbert said:


> Fact: Sean Hannity said Waterboarding is not Torture.



Fact: ^ that is a DENIAL of the claim that it IS torture made by lightweight mental midgets like you.



Dogbert said:


> Fact: Sean Hannity said he would be waterboarded for not only charity but the troops.



A "fact" I never disputed and about which I couldn't give a crap.



Dogbert said:


> Fact: 250 days later, Sean Hannity has not been waterboarded.



Yeah.  And?



Dogbert said:


> Fact: Any right wing person in the media who has taken the challenge has admitted it's torture.



Nobody can "admit" it.  They can come to a conclusion -- possibly at odds with what they felt before.  But that's a different animal.  The FACT is that you giving the label to it doesn't make it so.



Dogbert said:


> Now I'm using facts, you're using bullshit, which one is going to stand above the other?



No, dogdirt.  As usual, you are mouthing a bunch of hyperbole to formulate your polemic which IS the bullshit.

The FACT is you are calling on Hannity or others to prove a negative.  And that is bullshit. 

I DENY the contention you make and others make that waterboarding is torture.  I thus put you to YOUR proof, nitwit.  Assume your  burden.  Don't tell me that it makes you gag and it simulates the sensation of drowning.  Prove that it is torture.

You won't because you can't.  You remain a lightweight.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> Dogbert wants someone to prove a negative?  LMFAO!



Oh, thank God! It's not just me that sees that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The neo-cons who pretend to be Republicans are really slimy characters here.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> The neo-cons who pretend to be Republicans are really slimy characters here.



The liberoidals who pretend to be "progressives" or who pretend to be conservatives or who, like you, Jokey, pretend to be a rational human beings are the slimey ones.


----------



## Modbert

The bigger question here is why Sean Hannity has not kept his word and is going to back up what he said? Why not get waterboarded for charity? I mean, if it's NOT torture then he should have no problem?


----------



## Article 15

Dogbert said:


> The bigger question here is why Sean Hannity has not kept his word and is going to back up what he said? Why not get waterboarded for charity? I mean, if it's NOT torture then he should have no problem?



Because he will only last about a second and a half.   The amount of money that goes to charity is based on how long he makes it.  He will make pocket change for charity and look like a huge fool in the process.  The moment the water hits his face he will instantly squirm and drop whatever object they have him hold to get them to stop.  

The guy may be a loud mouthed coward but he's not a fool.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Because he will only last about a second and a half.   The amount of money that goes to charity is based on how long he makes it.  He will make pocket change for charity and look like a huge fool in the process.  The moment the water hits his face he will instantly squirm and drop whatever object they have him hold to get them to stop.
> 
> The guy may be a loud mouthed coward but he's not a fool.



It's too bad. I'm sure one of those "Hollywood Liberals" would give $10,000 in general to see Sean Hannity willingly be waterboarded. Hell, I know I would if I had the money. Heck, I'd throw $25,000 guaranteed just for doing it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Liability, you are a nitwit.

Your denial of anything doesn't mean a thing.

Hitler denied that Jews were entitled to human decency and dignity.  So what.

You deny the waterboarding is torture.  So what.

You and Hitler are both wrong, nit wit.

If you were in a college class, the prof and class would laugh their butts off, then s/he would turn to the two biggest class members and say, "Take this nit wit, and turn his butt out into the alley with Sean Hannitty and California Girl until they really do learn about negatives."

If anyone had a doubt about your reasoning ability being pathetic, you, my man, have cleared it up for all time.


----------



## California Girl

YoungLefty said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert wants someone to prove a negative?  LMFAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the second winger to enter this thread attacks me instead of addressing the topic. Nice trend we have going here. However, looking at the topic title, this is about Sean Hannity. And since Dogbert is not Sean Hannity, you're posting in the wrong place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They seem  to do that alot eh?..
Click to expand...


Yea, whereas the liberals here NEVER, EVER attack the poster. 

And Si happens to be right, but don't let that stop you whining.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> The neo-cons who pretend to be Republicans are really slimy characters here.



Like you could spot a neo con or a republican, idiot boy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I know you are not a traditional Republican if you are a neo-con.


----------



## Modbert

California Girl said:


> Yea, whereas the liberals here NEVER, EVER attack the poster.
> 
> And Si happens to be right, but don't let that stop you whining.



Just curious, would you get waterboarded for charity?

That would be an interesting poll question thinking about it.


----------



## California Girl

Dogbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert wants someone to prove a negative?  LMFAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the second winger to enter this thread attacks me instead of addressing the topic. Nice trend we have going here. However, looking at the topic title, this is about Sean Hannity. And since Dogbert is not Sean Hannity, you're posting in the wrong place.
Click to expand...


Dog, you were the one who claimed that Hannity has yet to 'prove waterboarding is not torture'. You cannot prove a negative. Surely you understand that? 

But, I am wondering.... if Hannity went ahead and was waterboarded and managed it come out unscathed, would the liberals then accept that waterboarding is not torture? Would anyone change their mind just because Hannity did it?


----------



## JakeStarkey

California Girl, waterboarding is torture.  There is no negative involved.  You do understand that, my darling girl?  Man, that avatar of yours stirs me!


----------



## Zona

Liability said:


> Whether or not he ever volunteers to get waterboarded is a side issue for those who enjoy hatin' on the guy.
> 
> The real issue is how on earth anybody could prove the negative.
> 
> Nah.
> 
> The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
> 
> You can torture the meaning of the word "torture," I suppose, to try to squeeze your square-peg argument into the round hole of reality, but THAT (ironically) would only support the contention that one is not assured of a truthful answer given via torture.
> 
> You following this camera guy?



So no comment on him saying he would do it for the troops, then him of course not doing it.

Everyone loves my choppped nuts.    Lets see if anyone catches that ....lol


----------



## Zona

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not he ever volunteers to get waterboarded is a side issue for those who enjoy hatin' on the guy.
> 
> The real issue is how on earth anybody could prove the negative.
> 
> Nah.
> 
> The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
> 
> You can torture the meaning of the word "torture," I suppose, to try to squeeze your square-peg argument into the round hole of reality, but THAT (ironically) would only support the contention that one is not assured of a truthful answer given via torture.
> 
> You following this camera guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you just typed up a bunch of bullshit and decided to post it?
> 
> Fact: Sean Hannity said Waterboarding is not Torture.
> 
> Fact: Sean Hannity said he would be waterboarded for not only charity but the troops.
> 
> Fact: 250 days later, Sean Hannity has not been waterboarded.
> 
> Fact: Any right wing person in the media who has taken the challenge has admitted it's torture.
> 
> Now I'm using facts, you're using bullshit, which one is going to stand above the other?
Click to expand...


This is probably the finest example of ...making Liability look like an ass...post I have seen in a while.  Nicely done.


----------



## Modbert

California Girl said:


> Dog, you were the one who claimed that Hannity has yet to 'prove waterboarding is not torture'. You cannot prove a negative. Surely you understand that?
> 
> But, I am wondering.... if Hannity went ahead and was waterboarded and managed it come out unscathed, would the liberals then accept that waterboarding is not torture? Would anyone change their mind just because Hannity did it?



It's funny how you won't answer one of my questions but you expect me to answer yours.

Again, if Waterboarding is not torture then surely Sean Hannity would be waterboarded for charity. ESPECIALLY if it's for the troops, no? 

Hannity is being a coward, that was my point and it still stands. And to answer your question, Hannity won't come out unscathed. Take a gander at the numerous videos out there of those in the right wing media who thought they'd back up their talk and all say it's torture despite strongly saying it wasn't before that.

I doubt anyone would change their mind if Hannity did it, however he would no longer be a coward in that aspect.

And to ask my earlier question to you again, would you be waterboarded for charity? Think you could go a full minute?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Waterboarding is torture.

Hannitty is a coward.

The neo-cons have lost another discussion.


----------



## noose4

Dogbert said:


> As the title of the thread says, Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding isn't torture. This being 250 days later.
> 
> Sean Hannity Volunteers to Get Waterboarded -- Politics Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Would you consent to be waterboarded? We can waterboard you?
> 
> 
> 
> HANNITY: Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Are you busy on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> *HANNITY: I'll do it for charity. I'll let you do it. I'll do it for the troops' families*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're waiting Sean.
> 
> Though in the meantime, you can use this guy as a basis:
> 
> BlueOregon: Trying to prove waterboarding isn't torture, right-wing radio jock tries it, and...
Click to expand...


Hannity will never do it, he is all hat and no cattle.


----------



## MarcATL

Many months ago last year, as I was watching Sean Hannity on FOXNews. I got so pissed I decided to join his blog/website.

I got banned on my first post.

The first post I made was a thread asking the question..."Why Hasn't Sean Hannity Accepted Keith Olbermann's Challenge To  Be Waterboarded For Charity?"

They said I was trolling.

I tried in vain to rejoin under different names and ip addresses...about 3 -4 times actually...none of them lasted over 2 days.


----------



## Zona

MarcATL said:


> Many months ago last year, as I was watching Sean Hannity on FOXNews. I got so pissed I decided to join his blog/website.
> 
> I got banned on my first post.



He he....me too.    I am so proud of myself.


----------



## noose4

California Girl said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert wants someone to prove a negative?  LMFAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the second winger to enter this thread attacks me instead of addressing the topic. Nice trend we have going here. However, looking at the topic title, this is about Sean Hannity. And since Dogbert is not Sean Hannity, you're posting in the wrong place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dog, you were the one who claimed that Hannity has yet to 'prove waterboarding is not torture'. You cannot prove a negative. Surely you understand that?
> 
> But, I am wondering.... if Hannity went ahead and was waterboarded and managed it come out unscathed, would the liberals then accept that waterboarding is not torture? Would anyone change their mind just because Hannity did it?
Click to expand...


Hannity would not come away unscathed, while in the military I was assigned a detail where I was  a guard at a SERE school for a few days, the instructors waterboarded the pilots/students, one of them signed a confession to war crimes against the people of PRONA(People's Republic of North  America) These students were already experienced Marine Corps pilots not middle aged right wing shock jocks and they found the procedure as awful.


----------



## Zona

noose4 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the second winger to enter this thread attacks me instead of addressing the topic. Nice trend we have going here. However, looking at the topic title, this is about Sean Hannity. And since Dogbert is not Sean Hannity, you're posting in the wrong place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog, you were the one who claimed that Hannity has yet to 'prove waterboarding is not torture'. You cannot prove a negative. Surely you understand that?
> 
> But, I am wondering.... if Hannity went ahead and was waterboarded and managed it come out unscathed, would the liberals then accept that waterboarding is not torture? Would anyone change their mind just because Hannity did it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity would not come away unscathed, while in the military I was assigned a detail where I was  a guard at a SERE school for a few days, the instructors waterboarded the pilots/students, one of them signed a confession to war crimes against the people of PRONA(People's Republic of North  America) These students were already experienced Marine Corps pilots not middle aged right wing shock jocks and they found the procedure as awful.
Click to expand...


And they KNEW they werent going to die.  Yet they would have confessed to killing Jesus if asked to.  

hannity is a hack.  Period.  His fans are just dumb fox watchers.

Righty's, represent!


----------



## MarcATL

^5 @ Zona.


----------



## Modbert

noose4 said:


> Hannity would not come away unscathed, while in the military I was assigned a detail where I was  a guard at a SERE school for a few days, the instructors waterboarded the pilots/students, one of them signed a confession to war crimes against the people of PRONA(People's Republic of North  America) These students were already experienced Marine Corps pilots not middle aged right wing shock jocks and they found the procedure as awful.



Exactly, there is no way that Hannity could come away unscathed. I have a better chance of winning the powerball three weeks in a row.

Although some of his theories are a bit out there, Jesse Ventura has said a lot of interesting and correct things on waterboarding.

Jesse Ventura - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> _t's a good thing I'm not president because I would prosecute every person that was involved in that torture. I would prosecute the people that did it. I would prosecute the people that ordered it. Because torture is against the law. ... [Waterboarding] is drowning. It gives you the complete sensation that you are drowning. *It is no good, because you  I'll put it to you this way, you give me a water board, Dick Cheney and one hour, and I'll have him confess to the Sharon Tate murders*. ... If it's  if it's done wrong, you certainly could drown. You could swallow your tongue. You could do a whole bunch of stuff. If it's it done wrong or  it's torture, Larry. It's torture.[48
> _


----------



## Zona

noose4 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the title of the thread says, Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding isn't torture. This being 250 days later.
> 
> Sean Hannity Volunteers to Get Waterboarded -- Politics Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Would you consent to be waterboarded? We can waterboard you?
> 
> 
> 
> HANNITY: Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Are you busy on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> *HANNITY: I'll do it for charity. I'll let you do it. I'll do it for the troops' families*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're waiting Sean.
> 
> Though in the meantime, you can use this guy as a basis:
> 
> BlueOregon: Trying to prove waterboarding isn't torture, right-wing radio jock tries it, and...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity will never do it, he is all hat and no cattle.
Click to expand...


Church!


----------



## keysersosa

The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
and then the reference to Al Gore not proving "His shit" one assumes the poster means global warming.
Ok first of all the United states has prosecuted and put to death waterboarders for torture- now maybe in right wing wackadoodle world putting someone who waterboarded another isn't proof that its torture but for those of us who live in the real world it is clearly proof and then there is the Geneva convention. as for Al gore all any of your dimwits need do is take a look at the pictures of the shrinking polar ice caps and  those two icebergs the ice of manhattan that melted and broke off to see the truth- or you could be lead down the path by a brain damaged Imhoff who is the  laughing stock of the world.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Waterboarding is a form of torture that consists of immobilizing the victim on his or her back with the head inclined downwards, and then pouring water over the face and into the breathing passages, causing the captive to believe he or she is dying.[1] Forced suffocation and water inhalation cause the subject to experience the sensation of drowning.[2] Waterboarding is considered a form of torture by legal experts,[3][4] politicians, war veterans,[5][6] medical experts in the treatment of torture victims,[7][8] intelligence officials,[9] military judges[10] and human rights organizations.[11][12]  Waterboarding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LuckyDan

I got nothing against Hannity. He's okay, but as conservative talkers go, I consider him a lightweight. The left seems to pay far, far more attention to him than I or any of my conservative co-conspirators.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> Whether or not he ever volunteers to get waterboarded is a side issue for those who enjoy hatin' on the guy.
> 
> The real issue is how on earth anybody could prove the negative.
> 
> Nah.
> 
> The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
> 
> You can torture the meaning of the word "torture," I suppose, to try to squeeze your square-peg argument into the round hole of reality, but THAT (ironically) would only support the contention that one is not assured of a truthful answer given via torture.
> 
> You following this camera guy?




The guy not keeping his word is a side issue to hating him?  Eek.  Don't peek now.....you just totally missed why hating him is justified.  Then you claim nobody has ever proven waterboarding is torture?  Is this kind of stupid dishonesty worth it?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sinatra is engaged in the same lying stupidity in another thread right now.

These neo-cons deserved getting thrown out of office. The American public deservedly hate the excesses of the Bush neo-conservative administration.


----------



## noose4

Dogbert said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity would not come away unscathed, while in the military I was assigned a detail where I was  a guard at a SERE school for a few days, the instructors waterboarded the pilots/students, one of them signed a confession to war crimes against the people of PRONA(People's Republic of North  America) These students were already experienced Marine Corps pilots not middle aged right wing shock jocks and they found the procedure as awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, there is no way that Hannity could come away unscathed. I have a better chance of winning the powerball three weeks in a row.
> 
> Although some of his theories are a bit out there, Jesse Ventura has said a lot of interesting and correct things on waterboarding.
> 
> Jesse Ventura - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _t's a good thing I'm not president because I would prosecute every person that was involved in that torture. I would prosecute the people that did it. I would prosecute the people that ordered it. Because torture is against the law. ... [Waterboarding] is drowning. It gives you the complete sensation that you are drowning. *It is no good, because you  I'll put it to you this way, you give me a water board, Dick Cheney and one hour, and I'll have him confess to the Sharon Tate murders*. ... If it's  if it's done wrong, you certainly could drown. You could swallow your tongue. You could do a whole bunch of stuff. If it's it done wrong or  it's torture, Larry. It's torture.[48
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

_

 Jesse was  Navy Seal so he knows what he is talking about regarding waterboarding and probably experienced it some where in his training._


----------



## Modbert

noose4 said:


> Jesse was  Navy Seal so he knows what he is talking about regarding waterboarding and probably experienced it some where in his training.



That's my point. It's also why I'm willing to put more weight into his opinion on the matter than chickenhawk Cheney.


----------



## Polk

Liability said:


> The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
> 
> You can torture the meaning of the word "torture," I suppose, to try to squeeze your square-peg argument into the round hole of reality, but THAT (ironically) would only support the contention that one is not assured of a truthful answer given via torture.



It's defined as torture under both American and international law.


----------



## hjmick

Sean Hannity is a friggin' douchebag.


----------



## MarcATL

keysersosa said:


> The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
> and then the reference to Al Gore not proving "His shit" one assumes the poster means global warming.
> Ok first of all the United states has prosecuted and put to death waterboarders for torture- now maybe in right wing wackadoodle world putting someone who waterboarded another isn't proof that its torture but for those of us who live in the real world it is clearly proof and then there is the Geneva convention. as for Al gore all any of your dimwits need do is take a look at the pictures of the shrinking polar ice caps and  those two icebergs the ice of manhattan that melted and broke off to see the truth- or you could be lead down the path by a brain damaged Imhoff who is the  laughing stock of the world.



What are you talking about?

What do you mean by "prove?"

It has already been defined as torture...only neo-cons, at this point, still fight that definition.

Why is this?

What further "proof" do you need?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Neo-cons are only about power, not informed democracy.  Keep them out of power, and where possible arrest and try them for war crimes, such as waterboarding.  There is a reason Cheney, Rice, Rumsfeld, Wolfowitz and others are not flying to Europe these days.  Very, very  wise on their part.


----------



## Liability

MarcATL said:


> keysersosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
> and then the reference to Al Gore not proving "His shit" one assumes the poster means global warming.
> Ok first of all the United states has prosecuted and put to death waterboarders for torture- now maybe in right wing wackadoodle world putting someone who waterboarded another isn't proof that its torture but for those of us who live in the real world it is clearly proof and then there is the Geneva convention. as for Al gore all any of your dimwits need do is take a look at the pictures of the shrinking polar ice caps and  those two icebergs the ice of manhattan that melted and broke off to see the truth- or you could be lead down the path by a brain damaged Imhoff who is the  laughing stock of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> What do you mean by "prove?"
> 
> *It has already been defined as torture.*..only neo-cons, at this point, still fight that definition.
> 
> Why is this?
> 
> What further "proof" do you need?
Click to expand...


It has already been defined as torture by shitheads who don't care that words are supposed to have actual meanings.

It has never been validly defined as torture.

And, no.  I'm not a neo-con.


----------



## Cal

Making people think their drowning to death isn't torture...No way


----------



## geauxtohell

Yeah, yeah, no one can prove a negative.

Hannity is still a mega-pussy for writing a check with his fat mouth that his ass couldn't cash.

I'll bet his pucker factor went up when he saw the Mancow video.


----------



## Liability

YoungLefty said:


> Making people think their drowning to death isn't torture...No way



StupidLefty,

Simulating that ol' drowning sensation is as unpleasant as hell, no doubt; but not all things that are unpleasant constitute "torture." *
Young morons like you may not yet grasp it, so I'll give you an assist:

Words have actual meaning regardless of how very much a given subject makes you all emotional.  

____________________
*  Thus, for example, sub-moronic bleatings like the shit you just spewed may be unpleasant to have to see time and time again (yes, that's right, moron, you are not the first one to use that mindless sarcasm to bleat out your sentimental opinion); but although your insufferable crap may be unpleasant to have to be again subjected to, it isn't quite "torture.


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> StupidLefty,
> 
> Simulating that ol' drowning sensation is as unpleasant as hell, no doubt; but not all things that are unpleasant constitute "torture." *
> Young morons like you may not yet grasp it, so I'll give you an assist:
> 
> Words have actual meaning regardless of how very much a given subject makes you all emotional..



So you'd be willing to be waterboarded for charity then? How does a full minute sound?


----------



## Modbert

Also Liability, the UN disagrees with you:

Torture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> ...any act by which severe pain or suffering, whether physical or mental, is intentionally inflicted on a person for such purposes as obtaining from him, or a third person, information or a confession, punishing him for an act he or a third person has committed or is suspected of having committed, or intimidating or coercing him or a third person, or for any reason based on discrimination of any kind, when such pain or suffering is inflicted by or at the instigation of or with the consent or acquiescence of a public official or other person acting in an official capacity. It does not include pain or suffering arising only from, inherent in, or incidental to, lawful sanctions.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterboarding#Legality

Hell, even the U.S. in the past:



> However, the United States has a historical record of regarding water torture as a war crime, and has prosecuted as war criminals individuals for the use of such practices in the past.





> In 1947, the United States prosecuted a Japanese civilian who had served in World War II as an interpreter for the Japanese military, Yukio Asano, for "Violation of the Laws and Customs of War," asserting that he "did unlawfully take and convert to his own use Red Cross packages and supplies intended for" prisoners, but, far worse, that he also "did willfully and unlawfully mistreat and torture" prisoners of war. Asano received a sentence of 15 years of hard labor.[116] The charges against Asano included "beating using hands, fists, club; kicking; water torture; burning using cigarettes; strapping on a stretcher head downward."[177] The specifications in the charges *with regard to "water torture" consisted of "pouring water up [the] nostrils" of one prisoner, "forcing water into [the] mouths and noses" of two other prisoners, and "forcing water into [the] nose" of a fourth prisoner.*[178]


----------



## Liability

Dogbert said:


> Also Liability, the UN disagrees with you:
> 
> Torture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...any act by which severe pain or suffering, whether physical or mental, is intentionally inflicted on a person for such purposes as obtaining from him, or a third person, information or a confession, punishing him for an act he or a third person has committed or is suspected of having committed, or intimidating or coercing him or a third person, or for any reason based on discrimination of any kind, when such pain or suffering is inflicted by or at the instigation of or with the consent or acquiescence of a public official or other person acting in an official capacity. It does not include pain or suffering arising only from, inherent in, or incidental to, lawful sanctions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterboarding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Hell, even the U.S. in the past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the United States has a historical record of regarding water torture as a war crime, and has prosecuted as war criminals individuals for the use of such practices in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1947, the United States prosecuted a Japanese civilian who had served in World War II as an interpreter for the Japanese military, Yukio Asano, for "Violation of the Laws and Customs of War," asserting that he "did unlawfully take and convert to his own use Red Cross packages and supplies intended for" prisoners, but, far worse, that he also "did willfully and unlawfully mistreat and torture" prisoners of war. Asano received a sentence of 15 years of hard labor.[116] The charges against Asano included "beating using hands, fists, club; kicking; water torture; burning using cigarettes; strapping on a stretcher head downward."[177] The specifications in the charges *with regard to "water torture" consisted of "pouring water up [the] nostrils" of one prisoner, "forcing water into [the] mouths and noses" of two other prisoners, and "forcing water into [the] nose" of a fourth prisoner.*[178]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


EVEN the UN?  EVEN?  That's not an "even."  That is only to be completely and totally EXPECTED, you idiot.

The fuckin' UN.    That's like tellin' me that the DUh disagrees with Mark Levin.  Who the fuck CARES?

AS I correctly noted before, no VALID definition of "torture" would include waterboarding as fitting under its embrace.


----------



## Polk

Liability said:


> AS I correctly noted before, no VALID definition of "torture" would include waterboarding as fitting under its embrace.



So, according to you, the Army Field Manuel is not valid.


----------



## Liability

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> StupidLefty,
> 
> Simulating that ol' drowning sensation is as *unpleasant as hell*, no doubt; but not all things that are unpleasant constitute "torture." *
> Young morons like you may not yet grasp it, so I'll give you an assist:
> 
> Words have actual meaning regardless of how very much a given subject makes you all emotional..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd be willing to be waterboarded for charity then? How does a full minute sound?
Click to expand...


Also, dogdirt, I said absolutely nothing of the kind.  Why on Earth would I want to be subjected to that shit?  It doesn't have to be "torture," you imbecile, to be (AS I said) "as unpleasant as hell."

So, chalk up another strike-out on your perpetually failed effort to engage in meaningful "debate," dogdirt.


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> EVEN the UN?  EVEN?  That's not an "even."  That is only to be completely and totally EXPECTED, you idiot.
> 
> The fuckin' UN.    That's like tellin' me that the DUh disagrees with Mark Levin.  Who the fuck CARES?
> 
> AS I correctly noted before, no VALID definition of "torture" would include waterboarding as fitting under its embrace.



The UN disagrees with you, as does previous US law. We use to prosecute people for war crimes for what is modern day waterboarding. If you can't see the writing on the wall, you are clearly being ignorant.


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> Also, dogdirt, I said absolutely nothing of the kind.  Why on Earth would I want to be subjected to that shit?  It doesn't have to be "torture," you imbecile, to be (AS I said) "as unpleasant as hell."
> 
> So, chalk up another strike-out on your perpetually failed effort to engage in meaningful "debate," dogdirt.



It was quite meaningful before you came in like a blind bull in a china shop. And I don't mean that in a good way if you were curious.

It fits the definition of torture, though you clearly cannot read. And for that, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Polk

> _A new U.S Army manual bans torture and degrading treatment of prisoners, for the first time specifically mentioning forced nakedness, hooding and other procedures that have become infamous since the Sept. 11, 2001 terrorist attacks._
> 
> Delayed more than a year amid criticism of the Defense Department's treatment of prisoners, the new Army Field Manual was released Wednesday, revising one from 1992.
> 
> It also explicitly bans beating prisoners, sexually humiliating them, threatening them with dogs, depriving them of food or water, performing mock executions, shocking them with electricity, burning them,causing other pain and _a technique called "water boarding" that simulates drowning_, said Lt. Gen. John Kimmons, Army Deputy Chief of Staff for Intelligence.
> 
> U.S. Army Bans Torture Of Prisoners - CBS News



Damn those lying liberals that filled the Defense Department during the Bush administration.


----------



## Liability

Polk said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> AS I correctly noted before, no VALID definition of "torture" would include waterboarding as fitting under its embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, according to you, the Army Field Manuel is not valid.
Click to expand...


The Army Field Manual calls it "torture?"  

Correct answer = "no."

What the ARmy Field Manual DOES say, for those keeping score at home, is to list "waterboarding" as one of the "Prohibited interrogation methods *that many would say* constitute torture:"

Read more: The Army Field Manual - TIME

I don't dispute that MANY would SAY it constitutes "torture."  (Indeed, many do.) I don't dispute that the _Army_ may have prohibited it.

I DO dispute that it IS torture, however.

No VALID definition would include it, no matter how "many" might "feel" otherwise.


----------



## Liability

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, dogdirt, I said absolutely nothing of the kind.  Why on Earth would I want to be subjected to that shit?  It doesn't have to be "torture," you imbecile, to be (AS I said) "as unpleasant as hell."
> 
> So, chalk up another strike-out on your perpetually failed effort to engage in meaningful "debate," dogdirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite meaningful before you came in like a blind bull in a china shop. And I don't mean that in a good way if you were curious.
> 
> It fits the definition of torture, though you clearly cannot read. And for that, I feel sorry for you.
Click to expand...


Your incoherent emotional spew does not constitute rational or meaningful debate, dogdirt.

And I don't mean that in a good way, either, you imbecile.


----------



## elvis

Hannity should be tortured.  not by way of waterboarding, though.  He should be locked in a room with Chris and truthmatters for three years.


----------



## Polk

Liability said:


> The fuckin' UN.



It's relevant since we're are signatory to the United Nations Convention Against Torture.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> Hannity should be tortured.  not by way of waterboarding, though.  He should be locked in a room with Chris and truthmatters for three years.



It'd be fun to watch him and Chris go back and forth. Goodness knows which one would wear down first.


----------



## Chris

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity should be tortured.  not by way of waterboarding, though.  He should be locked in a room with Chris and truthmatters for three years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be fun to watch him and Chris go back and forth. Goodness knows which one would wear down first.
Click to expand...


Hannity is a pussy.

I'd kick his ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Liability?  Hint: you don't get to define what torture is or is not.  That has already been done by the people who do those things.  You get to follow the definitions.


----------



## California Girl

Dogbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog, you were the one who claimed that Hannity has yet to 'prove waterboarding is not torture'. You cannot prove a negative. Surely you understand that?
> 
> But, I am wondering.... if Hannity went ahead and was waterboarded and managed it come out unscathed, would the liberals then accept that waterboarding is not torture? Would anyone change their mind just because Hannity did it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you won't answer one of my questions but you expect me to answer yours.
> 
> Again, if Waterboarding is not torture then surely Sean Hannity would be waterboarded for charity. ESPECIALLY if it's for the troops, no?
> 
> Hannity is being a coward, that was my point and it still stands. And to answer your question, Hannity won't come out unscathed. Take a gander at the numerous videos out there of those in the right wing media who thought they'd back up their talk and all say it's torture despite strongly saying it wasn't before that.
> 
> I doubt anyone would change their mind if Hannity did it, however he would no longer be a coward in that aspect.
> 
> And to ask my earlier question to you again, would you be waterboarded for charity? Think you could go a full minute?
Click to expand...


Would I be? Probably, yeah. I have a done a lot of things that scare the crap out of me so I think I would do it. 

My brothers have been waterboarded. All survived the experience with no ill effect. Each says it was scary but not torturous. But they are Marines so they're courageous men.


----------



## California Girl

geauxtohell said:


> Yeah, yeah, no one can prove a negative.
> 
> Hannity is still a mega-pussy for writing a check with his fat mouth that his ass couldn't cash.
> 
> I'll bet his pucker factor went up when he saw the Mancow video.



Personally, I think he should have put his money where his mouth is and done it. But, as has been pointed out and you admit, no one can prove a negative, therefore, the OP is an idiot.


----------



## mudwhistle

Article 15 said:


> You didn't expect a chickenhawk like Sean Hannity to actually go through with this did you?
> 
> The guy is a pussy.



The burden of proof is supposed to belong to the person making the charge.

Claiming the KSM was waterboarded over 150 times is a lie.....which pretty much puts a lie to the whole argument. Make a ridiculous claim knowing the government cannot win the argument in the media and Libs conveniently latch onto this mainly because they are willing to believe the worst. 

This is just another way the enemy uses Political Correctness to kill Americans...something that was brought to my attention way back in 91' by a Muslim friend.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Chris said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity should be tortured.  not by way of waterboarding, though.  He should be locked in a room with Chris and truthmatters for three years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be fun to watch him and Chris go back and forth. Goodness knows which one would wear down first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity is a pussy.
> 
> I'd kick his ass.
Click to expand...


This seems to be true, but he is a wealthy pussy, and very afraid that the 'redistribution of wealth' might dip into his, and their collective bank accounts and give it to the "undeserving", I guess that's anyone who isn't in their cliques.

Could it be that they are using the Media to do nothing more than.
* Stir up the masses to save their own asses?*


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't expect a chickenhawk like Sean Hannity to actually go through with this did you?
> 
> The guy is a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of proof is supposed to belong to the person making the charge.
> 
> Claiming the KSM was waterboarded over 150 times is a lie.....which pretty much puts a lie to the whole argument. Make a ridiculous claim knowing the government cannot win the argument in the media and Libs conveniently latch onto this mainly because they are willing to believe the worst.
> 
> This is just another way the enemy uses Political Correctness to kill Americans...something that was brought to my attention way back in 91' by a Muslim friend.
Click to expand...



You're a sooper dumbass for trying to play semantics. KSM had water poured in his face 183 times. Each time is a "waterboard."  The number "183" does not denote how many times KSM was strapped down.  You aren't waterboarded by simply being strapped.  You're waterboarded each time water is poured down your orifices simulating drowning.  What else you got einstein?


----------



## mudwhistle

Gatekeeper said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be fun to watch him and Chris go back and forth. Goodness knows which one would wear down first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity is a pussy.
> 
> I'd kick his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This seems to be true, but he is a wealthy pussy, and very afraid that the 'redistribution of wealth' might dip into his, and their collective bank accounts and give it to the "undeserving", I guess that's anyone who isn't in their cliques.
> 
> Could it be that they are using the Media to do nothing more than.
> * Stir up the masses to save their own asses?*
Click to expand...


He's just trying to keep the rest of the country from becoming California.


----------



## Shogun

Liability said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> StupidLefty,
> 
> Simulating that ol' drowning sensation is as *unpleasant as hell*, no doubt; but not all things that are unpleasant constitute "torture." *
> Young morons like you may not yet grasp it, so I'll give you an assist:
> 
> Words have actual meaning regardless of how very much a given subject makes you all emotional..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd be willing to be waterboarded for charity then? How does a full minute sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, dogdirt, I said absolutely nothing of the kind.  Why on Earth would I want to be subjected to that shit?  It doesn't have to be "torture," you imbecile, to be (AS I said) "as unpleasant as hell."
> 
> So, chalk up another strike-out on your perpetually failed effort to engage in meaningful "debate," dogdirt.
Click to expand...


PUSSY!


----------



## Cal

Shogun said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd be willing to be waterboarded for charity then? How does a full minute sound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, dogdirt, I said absolutely nothing of the kind.  Why on Earth would I want to be subjected to that shit?  It doesn't have to be "torture," you imbecile, to be (AS I said) "as unpleasant as hell."
> 
> So, chalk up another strike-out on your perpetually failed effort to engage in meaningful "debate," dogdirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PUSSY!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

I'd rather be waterboarded than beheaded.

Graphic beheadings: Not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Claudette

California Girl said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog, you were the one who claimed that Hannity has yet to 'prove waterboarding is not torture'. You cannot prove a negative. Surely you understand that?
> 
> But, I am wondering.... if Hannity went ahead and was waterboarded and managed it come out unscathed, would the liberals then accept that waterboarding is not torture? Would anyone change their mind just because Hannity did it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you won't answer one of my questions but you expect me to answer yours.
> 
> Again, if Waterboarding is not torture then surely Sean Hannity would be waterboarded for charity. ESPECIALLY if it's for the troops, no?
> 
> Hannity is being a coward, that was my point and it still stands. And to answer your question, Hannity won't come out unscathed. Take a gander at the numerous videos out there of those in the right wing media who thought they'd back up their talk and all say it's torture despite strongly saying it wasn't before that.
> 
> I doubt anyone would change their mind if Hannity did it, however he would no longer be a coward in that aspect.
> 
> And to ask my earlier question to you again, would you be waterboarded for charity? Think you could go a full minute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would I be? Probably, yeah. I have a done a lot of things that scare the crap out of me so I think I would do it.
> 
> My brothers have been waterboarded. All survived the experience with no ill effect. Each says it was scary but not torturous. But they are Marines so they're courageous men.
Click to expand...


Mijlitary Friends of mine have been waterboarded also. They described it as extremely unpleasant but it sure beat the hell out of having their finger and toe nails pulled out or having their balls wired up to a battery. Thats exactly how they described it to me. They would rather be waterboarded any day of the week.

Who the hell gives a shit about Sean Hannity??????


----------



## Liability

Shogun said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd be willing to be waterboarded for charity then? How does a full minute sound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, dogdirt, I said absolutely nothing of the kind.  Why on Earth would I want to be subjected to that shit?  It doesn't have to be "torture," you imbecile, to be (AS I said) "as unpleasant as hell."
> 
> So, chalk up another strike-out on your perpetually failed effort to engage in meaningful "debate," dogdirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PUSSY!
Click to expand...


It absolutely figures that a lowlife piece of worthless crap like the penis-less popgun would immediately resort to that kind of "debate."


----------



## Shogun

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, dogdirt, I said absolutely nothing of the kind.  Why on Earth would I want to be subjected to that shit?  It doesn't have to be "torture," you imbecile, to be (AS I said) "as unpleasant as hell."
> 
> So, chalk up another strike-out on your perpetually failed effort to engage in meaningful "debate," dogdirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUSSY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It absolutely figures that a lowlife piece of worthless crap like the penis-less popgun would immediately resort to that kind of "debate."
Click to expand...


Given your usual forum participation you probably want to go discover the definition of the word "irony" right about now.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also Liability, the UN disagrees with you:
> 
> Torture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...any act by which severe pain or suffering, whether physical or mental, is intentionally inflicted on a person for such purposes as obtaining from him, or a third person, information or a confession, punishing him for an act he or a third person has committed or is suspected of having committed, or intimidating or coercing him or a third person, or for any reason based on discrimination of any kind, when such pain or suffering is inflicted by or at the instigation of or with the consent or acquiescence of a public official or other person acting in an official capacity. It does not include pain or suffering arising only from, inherent in, or incidental to, lawful sanctions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterboarding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Hell, even the U.S. in the past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1947, the United States prosecuted a Japanese civilian who had served in World War II as an interpreter for the Japanese military, Yukio Asano, for "Violation of the Laws and Customs of War," asserting that he "did unlawfully take and convert to his own use Red Cross packages and supplies intended for" prisoners, but, far worse, that he also "did willfully and unlawfully mistreat and torture" prisoners of war. Asano received a sentence of 15 years of hard labor.[116] The charges against Asano included "beating using hands, fists, club; kicking; water torture; burning using cigarettes; strapping on a stretcher head downward."[177] The specifications in the charges *with regard to "water torture" consisted of "pouring water up [the] nostrils" of one prisoner, "forcing water into [the] mouths and noses" of two other prisoners, and "forcing water into [the] nose" of a fourth prisoner.*[178]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVEN the UN?  EVEN?  That's not an "even."  That is only to be completely and totally EXPECTED, you idiot.
> 
> The fuckin' UN.    That's like tellin' me that the DUh disagrees with Mark Levin.  Who the fuck CARES?
> 
> AS I correctly noted before, no VALID definition of "torture" would include waterboarding as fitting under its embrace.
Click to expand...



Your dumbass refusing to be honest does not change the fact WB is torture.


----------



## LuckyDan

Question for the waterboarding is torture crowd: Bamboo shoots under your nails? A 4x4 age? Or waterboarding?


----------



## L.K.Eder

LuckyDan said:


> Question for the waterboarding is torture crowd: Bamboo shoots under your nails? A 4x4 age? Or waterboarding?



pfft, bamboo shoots..

acid baths!


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog, you were the one who claimed that Hannity has yet to 'prove waterboarding is not torture'. You cannot prove a negative. Surely you understand that?
> 
> But, I am wondering.... if Hannity went ahead and was waterboarded and managed it come out unscathed, would the liberals then accept that waterboarding is not torture? Would anyone change their mind just because Hannity did it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you won't answer one of my questions but you expect me to answer yours.
> 
> Again, if Waterboarding is not torture then surely Sean Hannity would be waterboarded for charity. ESPECIALLY if it's for the troops, no?
> 
> Hannity is being a coward, that was my point and it still stands. And to answer your question, Hannity won't come out unscathed. Take a gander at the numerous videos out there of those in the right wing media who thought they'd back up their talk and all say it's torture despite strongly saying it wasn't before that.
> 
> I doubt anyone would change their mind if Hannity did it, however he would no longer be a coward in that aspect.
> 
> And to ask my earlier question to you again, would you be waterboarded for charity? Think you could go a full minute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would I be? Probably, yeah. I have a done a lot of things that scare the crap out of me so I think I would do it.
> 
> My brothers have been waterboarded. All survived the experience with no ill effect. Each says it was scary but not torturous. But they are Marines so they're courageous men.
Click to expand...



Do you dream up these idiotic comparisons all by yourself?


----------



## Shogun

LuckyDan said:


> Question for the waterboarding is torture crowd: Bamboo shoots under your nails? A 4x4 age? Or waterboarding?



rather, a question for you:

The iron maiden, being drawn and quartered, salem water dunked, skin flayed from your body?  Making a choice indicating a desire for lesser pain doesn't suggest that an action is not torture.


----------



## Shogun

L.K.Eder said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for the waterboarding is torture crowd: Bamboo shoots under your nails? A 4x4 age? Or waterboarding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pfft, bamboo shoots..
> 
> acid baths!
Click to expand...


did someone say ACID BATH?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew3aAD7zPro&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## maineman

fact:  waterboarding has been considered torture since the spanish inquisition.

fact:  The UNITED STATES considered it torture when the japanese used it on our troops.


----------



## LuckyDan

Shogun said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for the waterboarding is torture crowd: Bamboo shoots under your nails? A 4x4 age? Or waterboarding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather, a question for you:
> 
> The iron maiden, being drawn and quartered, salem water dunked, skin flayed from your body? Making a choice indicating a desire for lesser pain doesn't suggest that an action is not torture.
Click to expand...

 
That's just it! Knowing what I now know about waterboarding - which is what the entire terrorist community knows - I would welcome it as the technique of choice of my interrogators, because I would know going in that I am going to come out of it just fine. No broken bones, no internal injury, no pain.


----------



## Sarah G

At any rate, Sean Hannity successfully backpedaled away from the waterboarding challenge soon after mancow got so freaked when they tried it on him.  He should have been embarrassed but his fans forgave him.  

The coward.


----------



## Liability

maineman said:


> fact:  waterboarding has been considered torture since the spanish inquisition.



Claiming something as a "fact" doesn't MAKE it a "fact."  It is probably true that lots of folks have long considered waterboarding to be "torture."  That doesn't mean all people have reached that same conlcuison.  It's a BELIEF, by the way.  



maineman said:


> fact:  The UNITED STATES considered it torture when the japanese used it on our troops.



Really?  They considered it a violation of the rules of war, perhaps, but did they label it "torture" at that time?  And if so, does that preclude reaching a different conclusion later on?

When you get right down to it, the question is not a proposition on a ballot where the majority rules.  A thing is either torture or it is not.  Waterboarding comes close.  You say it crosses that line.  I don't know.  Maybe it does.  (I'm not the sole judge, either.)   But I don't buy it.  I say (however ugly it may be) that it is something that doesn't actually qualify as torture.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Claudette said:


> Mijlitary Friends of mine have been waterboarded also. They described it as extremely unpleasant but it sure beat the hell out of having their finger and toe nails pulled out or having their balls wired up to a battery. Thats exactly how they described it to me. They would rather be waterboarded any day of the week.
> 
> Who the hell gives a shit about Sean Hannity??????



Sure they have, Claudette.


----------



## Cal

I would love to see Sean, Rush, Savage, Levin and any other Rethug get waterboarded..For some reason, I think they would change their views on this matter.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you won't answer one of my questions but you expect me to answer yours.
> 
> Again, if Waterboarding is not torture then surely Sean Hannity would be waterboarded for charity. ESPECIALLY if it's for the troops, no?
> 
> Hannity is being a coward, that was my point and it still stands. And to answer your question, Hannity won't come out unscathed. Take a gander at the numerous videos out there of those in the right wing media who thought they'd back up their talk and all say it's torture despite strongly saying it wasn't before that.
> 
> I doubt anyone would change their mind if Hannity did it, however he would no longer be a coward in that aspect.
> 
> And to ask my earlier question to you again, would you be waterboarded for charity? Think you could go a full minute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would I be? Probably, yeah. I have a done a lot of things that scare the crap out of me so I think I would do it.
> 
> My brothers have been waterboarded. All survived the experience with no ill effect. Each says it was scary but not torturous. But they are Marines so they're courageous men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dream up these idiotic comparisons all by yourself?
Click to expand...


What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect. 

If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.


----------



## California Girl

YoungLefty said:


> I would love to see Sean, Rush, Savage, Levin and any other Rethug get waterboarded..For some reason, I think they would change their views on this matter.



Interesting concept. Waterboard anyone you disagree with. Gee, how very liberal of you. 

Only 15 and yet well on your way to being a complete idiot.


----------



## Cal

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would I be? Probably, yeah. I have a done a lot of things that scare the crap out of me so I think I would do it.
> 
> My brothers have been waterboarded. All survived the experience with no ill effect. Each says it was scary but not torturous. But they are Marines so they're courageous men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dream up these idiotic comparisons all by yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect.
> 
> If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.
Click to expand...


Then I'm sure you and Sean Hannity should have no prob having it done to you..right?


----------



## Cal

California Girl said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see Sean, Rush, Savage, Levin and any other Rethug get waterboarded..For some reason, I think they would change their views on this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting concept. Waterboard anyone you disagree with. Gee, how very liberal of you.
> 
> Only 15 and yet well on your way to being a complete idiot.
Click to expand...


Did I in anyway say It would be a forced waterboarding?? Hell no..I was suggesting THEY CONSENT to have it done since its not really torture..

Thank's, Your already there.


----------



## Shogun

LuckyDan said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for the waterboarding is torture crowd: Bamboo shoots under your nails? A 4x4 age? Or waterboarding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather, a question for you:
> 
> The iron maiden, being drawn and quartered, salem water dunked, skin flayed from your body? Making a choice indicating a desire for lesser pain doesn't suggest that an action is not torture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just it! Knowing what I now know about waterboarding - which is what the entire terrorist community knows - I would welcome it as the technique of choice of my interrogators, because I would know going in that I am going to come out of it just fine. No broken bones, no internal injury, no pain.
Click to expand...


I bet that I could make you insist otherwise with less than 5 seconds of waterboarding.


----------



## Shogun

California Girl said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see Sean, Rush, Savage, Levin and any other Rethug get waterboarded..For some reason, I think they would change their views on this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting concept. Waterboard anyone you disagree with. Gee, how very liberal of you.
> 
> Only 15 and yet well on your way to being a complete idiot.
Click to expand...


it's a matter of putting your face where your mouth is.  If you feel strongly enough to insist it's not torture, as Hannity has, then you should have no problem putting up or shutting the fuck up.  Maybe you can ponder this during your next bukkake experiment.


----------



## blu

LuckyDan said:


> Question for the waterboarding is torture crowd: Bamboo shoots under your nails? A 4x4 age? Or waterboarding?



falllsssseeeee dilllleeemmmmmaaaaa


----------



## blu

LuckyDan said:


> That's just it! Knowing what I now know about waterboarding - which is what the entire terrorist community knows - I would welcome it as the technique of choice of my interrogators, because I would know going in that I am going to come out of it just fine. *No broken bones, no internal injury, no pain*.



so you would be okay with months long isolation, barking of dogs at you from close up, benign animals and insects being sent in a cell with you, having to listen to nickelback, and other things that leave emotional pain (which is way worse than anything physical)?


----------



## JakeStarkey

California Girl it is true is not a Republican but a Republithug, yes.  She displays all the characteristics of a neo-con, so unwanted in my party.  However, I fail to see the need for such a word; I had to look it up to make sure I understood it correctly.  Why you use such language that does not further the discussion in any favorabley way escapes me.


----------



## JakeStarkey

blu said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just it! Knowing what I now know about waterboarding - which is what the entire terrorist community knows - I would welcome it as the technique of choice of my interrogators, because I would know going in that I am going to come out of it just fine. *No broken bones, no internal injury, no pain*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you would be okay with months long isolation, barking of dogs at you from close up, benign animals and insects being sent in a cell with you, having to listen to nickelback, and other things that leave emotional pain (which is way worse than anything physical)?
Click to expand...


One does not need broken bone or internal injury to suffer pain.  Any who avers such manifests an extreme ignorance on the subject or a malignant perversion of knowledge in denying such.


----------



## California Girl

YoungLefty said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dream up these idiotic comparisons all by yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect.
> 
> If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I'm sure you and Sean Hannity should have no prob having it done to you..right?
Click to expand...


You know that people who use colored text have a tendancy towards psychopathic behavior, right?

I've already been asked that on this thread and answered accordingly. Would I be waterboarded for charity. Answer - probably yes. I cannot offer any comment about Hannity. I don't speak on behalf of others..... it's a conservative thing. I tend to speak for myself and allow others the same respect. Of course, liberals struggle with that concept - since y'all tend to think in borglike agreement.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> California Girl it is true is not a Republican but a Republithug, yes.  She displays all the characteristics of a neo-con, so unwanted in my party.  However, I fail to see the need for such a word; I had to look it up to make sure I understood it correctly.  Why you use such language that does not further the discussion in any favorabley way escapes me.



I see you still struggle with the 'quote' button, joke. You display the all the characteristics of an idiot. 

Fuck off you sexist little man.


----------



## Jay Canuck

*




*

*Medical Definition of Torture*

Torture: An act by which severe pain or suffering, whether physical or mental, is intentionally inflicted on a person, for a purpose such as obtaining information or a confession, punishment, intimidation or coercion, or for any reason based on discrimination of any kind. Survivors of torture often suffer from physical and psychological symptoms and disabilities. There may be specific forms of physical injury including broken bones, neurological damage, and musculoskeletal problems. Torture may results in psychological symptoms of depression (most common), post-traumatic stress disorder, marked sleep disturbances and alterations in self-perceptions together with feelings of powerlessness, fear, guilt and shame.



P.S - Sean is a pussy


----------



## Shogun

California Girl said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect.
> 
> If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm sure you and Sean Hannity should have no prob having it done to you..right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that people who use colored text have a tendancy towards psychopathic behavior, right?
> 
> I've already been asked that on this thread and answered accordingly. Would I be waterboarded for charity. Answer - probably yes. I cannot offer any comment about Hannity. I don't speak on behalf of others..... it's a conservative thing. I tend to speak for myself and allow others the same respect. Of course, liberals struggle with that concept - since y'all tend to think in borglike agreement.
Click to expand...


perhaps you should worry less about "borg-like agreement" and focus more on saying less dumb shit than your bat shit crazy assumption about colored text.


----------



## California Girl

YoungLefty said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see Sean, Rush, Savage, Levin and any other Rethug get waterboarded..For some reason, I think they would change their views on this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting concept. Waterboard anyone you disagree with. Gee, how very liberal of you.
> 
> Only 15 and yet well on your way to being a complete idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I in anyway say It would be a forced waterboarding?? Hell no..I was suggesting THEY CONSENT to have it done since its not really torture..
> 
> Thank's, Your already there.
Click to expand...


That's not what you said. You said you would love to see them waterboarded. You did not state or even imply consent. 

I'm a lot of things, kid, but idiot isn't one of them. That's a lib trait. Live with it.


----------



## Cal

California Girl said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect.
> 
> If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm sure you and Sean Hannity should have no prob having it done to you..right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that people who use colored text have a tendancy towards psychopathic behavior, right?
> I've already been asked that on this thread and answered accordingly. Would I be waterboarded for charity. Answer - probably yes. I cannot offer any comment about Hannity. I don't speak on behalf of others..... it's a conservative thing. I tend to speak for myself and allow others the same respect. Of course, liberals struggle with that concept - since y'all tend to think in borglike agreement.
Click to expand...


LMAO, I'm sure you have lots of facts behind that well-informed post...right?

Ok, *Waits for Cali Girl to be waterboarded for Charity...* (Please post pictures)


----------



## California Girl

Shogun said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm sure you and Sean Hannity should have no prob having it done to you..right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that people who use colored text have a tendancy towards psychopathic behavior, right?
> 
> I've already been asked that on this thread and answered accordingly. Would I be waterboarded for charity. Answer - probably yes. I cannot offer any comment about Hannity. I don't speak on behalf of others..... it's a conservative thing. I tend to speak for myself and allow others the same respect. Of course, liberals struggle with that concept - since y'all tend to think in borglike agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> perhaps you should worry less about "borg-like agreement" and focus more on saying less dumb shit than your bat shit crazy assumption about colored text.
Click to expand...


This would be fine if it was an assumption, but it's researched.   I kid you not... researchers found that people who use colored text display more pyschopathic tendancies.


----------



## Cal

California Girl said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know that people who use colored text have a tendancy towards psychopathic behavior, right?
> 
> I've already been asked that on this thread and answered accordingly. Would I be waterboarded for charity. Answer - probably yes. I cannot offer any comment about Hannity. I don't speak on behalf of others..... it's a conservative thing. I tend to speak for myself and allow others the same respect. Of course, liberals struggle with that concept - since y'all tend to think in borglike agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you should worry less about "borg-like agreement" and focus more on saying less dumb shit than your bat shit crazy assumption about colored text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This would be fine if it was an assumption, but it's researched.   I kid you not... researchers found that people who use colored text display more pyschopathic tendancies.
Click to expand...


I would love to see that link............


----------



## Shogun

California Girl said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know that people who use colored text have a tendancy towards psychopathic behavior, right?
> 
> I've already been asked that on this thread and answered accordingly. Would I be waterboarded for charity. Answer - probably yes. I cannot offer any comment about Hannity. I don't speak on behalf of others..... it's a conservative thing. I tend to speak for myself and allow others the same respect. Of course, liberals struggle with that concept - since y'all tend to think in borglike agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you should worry less about "borg-like agreement" and focus more on saying less dumb shit than your bat shit crazy assumption about colored text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This would be fine if it was an assumption, but it's researched.   I kid you not... researchers found that people who use colored text display more pyschopathic tendancies.
Click to expand...


well then.. I look forward to seeing you cite your evidence then.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would I be? Probably, yeah. I have a done a lot of things that scare the crap out of me so I think I would do it.
> 
> My brothers have been waterboarded. All survived the experience with no ill effect. Each says it was scary but not torturous. But they are Marines so they're courageous men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dream up these idiotic comparisons all by yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect.
> 
> If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.
Click to expand...



Your affinity for being dishonest is well known so why reinforce it even more?


----------



## MarcATL

CurveLight, some people are just incapable of telling the truth.


----------



## Modbert

LuckyDan said:


> Question for the waterboarding is torture crowd: Bamboo shoots under your nails? A 4x4 age? Or waterboarding?



Just because one thing is worse does not make the original thing better. What you're conducting along with several others is a logical fallacy.

That's like saying to a woman that being raped two times is better than being raped three times. No matter what, she's still being raped. And no matter what here, whether it be bamboo or waterboarding, the people are still being tortured.


----------



## JakeStarkey

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl it is true is not a Republican but a Republithug, yes.  She displays all the characteristics of a neo-con, so unwanted in my party.  However, I fail to see the need for such a word; I had to look it up to make sure I understood it correctly.  Why you use such language that does not further the discussion in any favorabley way escapes me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you still struggle with the 'quote' button, joke. You display the all the characteristics of an idiot.
> 
> Fuck off you sexist little man.
Click to expand...


I see you are fluent in tea bag.  OPINION: 'Learn To Speak Tea Bag' : NPR


----------



## JakeStarkey

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dream up these idiotic comparisons all by yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect.
> 
> If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your affinity for being dishonest is well known so why reinforce it even more?
Click to expand...


Yes, she's dishonest, will lie, acts like an idiot at times, and does not have any brothers in USMC.  She does like kitties, so she is not all bad.  Just mostly.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect.
> 
> If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your affinity for being dishonest is well known so why reinforce it even more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she's dishonest, will lie, acts like an idiot at times, and does not have any brothers in USMC.  She does like kitties, so she is not all bad.  Just mostly.
Click to expand...


Jokey is entirely dishonest and quite thoroughly douchey.  And he likes kitties, too.  To sexually abuse.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ah (sigh), Liability.  You are such a pathetic little man who has not carried an argument for almost a week now.  Language such as yours reflects a pathological behavior that really requires some intensive therapy.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Ah (sigh), Liability.  You are such a pathetic little man who has not carried an argument for almost a week now.  Language such as yours reflects a pathological behavior that really requires some intensive therapy.



Actually troll, I have engaged in several different and substantive debates.

We all see you as the massive failure you are, in case you ever like to wade in the comfort of your delusions.  Your opinions are of no value.

Now, hurry back and say something else trite and boring and egomaniacal.


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> Actually troll, I have engaged in several different and substantive debates.
> 
> We all see you as the massive failure you are, in case you ever like to wade in the comfort of your delusions.  Your opinions are of no value.
> 
> Now, hurry back and say something else trite and boring and egomaniacal.



Well coward, go accept my challenge in the flame zone then for a debate.

Time to step up or shut up.


----------



## LuckyDan

blu said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just it! Knowing what I now know about waterboarding - which is what the entire terrorist community knows - I would welcome it as the technique of choice of my interrogators, because I would know going in that I am going to come out of it just fine. *No broken bones, no internal injury, no pain*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you would be okay with months long isolation, barking of dogs at you from close up, benign animals and insects being sent in a cell with you, having to listen to nickelback, and other things that leave emotional pain (which is way worse than anything physical)?
Click to expand...

 
No, I wouldn't be okay with it, which is another of the many reasons becoming a terrorist doesn't appeal to me. But if I were one, and got caught, and then found I was going to be waterboarded, I would be relieved. 

What troubles you guys so much about waterboarding anyway?


----------



## Modbert

blu said:


> so you would be okay with months long isolation, barking of dogs at you from close up, benign animals and insects being sent in a cell with you, having to listen to nickelback, and other things that leave emotional pain (which is way worse than anything physical)?



Not to take away from the seriousness of the thread, but having to listen to Nickelback is pure torture in any place.


----------



## bodecea

Dogbert said:


> As the title of the thread says, Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding isn't torture. This being 250 days later.
> 
> Sean Hannity Volunteers to Get Waterboarded -- Politics Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Would you consent to be waterboarded? We can waterboard you?
> 
> 
> 
> HANNITY: Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Are you busy on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> *HANNITY: I'll do it for charity. I'll let you do it. I'll do it for the troops' families*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're waiting Sean.
> 
> Though in the meantime, you can use this guy as a basis:
> 
> BlueOregon: Trying to prove waterboarding isn't torture, right-wing radio jock tries it, and...
Click to expand...


Without reading anymore into this thread (but knowing that Liability is in it thru another thread).....I am going to predict that the meat of Liabilities rebuttal posts will be altering Dogbert's name in some insulting manner.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
after all.....that's what he's all about.


----------



## bodecea

Ah, I see I was correct....on more than one count.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, Liability, you are not a major player here, and sometimes not even a minor one.

The "we" in your language indicates a pathological character manifested by the need to dominate, to control others, which is demonstrated by high risk behavior.  Your discourse reveals an inability to process higher level thinking, and you are quite willing to twist evidence beyond a reasonable-person standard, and reject the most likely of conclusions if it does not meet your warped world view.  

The foulness of your language towards me and others also demonstrates an attempt to dehumanize your opponents.  You enjoy trying to hurt those whom you dislike.

You are a sad person.


----------



## Liability

bodecea said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the title of the thread says, Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding isn't torture. This being 250 days later.
> 
> Sean Hannity Volunteers to Get Waterboarded -- Politics Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Would you consent to be waterboarded? We can waterboard you?
> 
> 
> 
> HANNITY: Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Are you busy on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> *HANNITY: I'll do it for charity. I'll let you do it. I'll do it for the troops' families*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're waiting Sean.
> 
> Though in the meantime, you can use this guy as a basis:
> 
> BlueOregon: Trying to prove waterboarding isn't torture, right-wing radio jock tries it, and...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without reading anymore into this thread (but knowing that Liability is in it thru another thread).....I am going to predict that the meat of Liabilities rebuttal posts will be altering Dogbert's name in some insulting manner.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> after all.....that's what he's all about.
Click to expand...


You remain one long-winded hack troll.

You still whining that your revised name is boredtoseeya?

Maybe you prefer "dump truck."

Oh well.

Nobody cares.  After all, trolling is all you're about.


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> Nobody cares.  After all, trolling is all you're about.



Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/100295-liability-the-gloves-are-off.html


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> No, Liability, you are not a major player here, and sometimes not even a minor one.



A major player on an internet message board.  My my.  Those are lofty aspirations in your life, Jokey!




JakeStarkey said:


> The "we" in your language indicates  * * * *


 

This is a real difficult one. The use of "we" indicates that I am not speaking solely and exclusively for myself in some situations.

The balance of your churlish petty little post is of no significance.  Much like you.


----------



## Liability

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares.  After all, trolling is all you're about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/100295-liability-the-gloves-are-off.html
Click to expand...


Zzzzzzzz.

Good one, dogdirt.  

(I hadda reuse that one for you since boredtoseeya is feeling the need to crow in triumph.  Which of course makes it a crowing pig.   )


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> Zzzzzzzz.
> 
> Good one, dogdirt.
> 
> (I hadda reuse that one for you since boredtoseeya is feeling the need to crow in triumph.  Which of course makes it a crowing pig.   )



Are you going to accept, or continue to play the role of court jester?


----------



## Liability

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually troll, I have engaged in several different and substantive debates.
> 
> We all see you as the massive failure you are, in case you ever like to wade in the comfort of your delusions.  Your opinions are of no value.
> 
> Now, hurry back and say something else trite and boring and egomaniacal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well coward, go accept my challenge in the flame zone then for a debate.
> 
> Time to step up or shut up.
Click to expand...




Sorry, dogdirt.  I hadn't seen your latest in insufferably petty bullshit.

Save me the bother of looking.  What did you propose in that thread?


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> Sorry, dogdirt.  I hadn't seen your latest in insufferably petty bullshit.
> 
> Save me the bother of looking.  What did you propose in that thread?



The whole point of that thread is to not take away from this one. Go look. I gave you a link and everything.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect.
> 
> If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your affinity for being dishonest is well known so why reinforce it even more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she's dishonest, will lie, acts like an idiot at times, and does not have any brothers in USMC.  She does like kitties, so she is not all bad.  Just mostly.
Click to expand...


I have no brothers at all.   Except for the ones I do have... and they are all imposters who should be arrested for wearing a uniform they ain't entitled to wear.   How fucking sad are you? You're just weird. 

Here's an idea.... prove your statement that I don't have brothers in the USMC. Go ahead, I'll wait.


----------



## Liability

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zzzzzzzz.
> 
> Good one, dogdirt.
> 
> (I hadda reuse that one for you since boredtoseeya is feeling the need to crow in triumph.  Which of course makes it a crowing pig.   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to accept, or continue to play the role of court jester?
Click to expand...


It's time to play compassionate conservative and give you a clue.

YOU are not important to me and I seriously doubt you are of much concern to anybody who posts at this Board.

Again, I have not seen your idiotic challenge.

I don't ever feel any need to ask "how high" when some piece of shit says "let's jump."

What was it you proposed in your stupid "challenge" thread, dufus?


----------



## LuckyDan

Dogbert said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you would be okay with months long isolation, barking of dogs at you from close up, benign animals and insects being sent in a cell with you, having to listen to nickelback, and other things that leave emotional pain (which is way worse than anything physical)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to take away from the seriousness of the thread, but having to listen to Nickelback is pure torture in any place.
Click to expand...

 
The seriousness of the thread ended long before Nickelback was mentioned.


----------



## Liability

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dogdirt.  I hadn't seen your latest in insufferably petty bullshit.
> 
> Save me the bother of looking.  What did you propose in that thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point of that thread is to not take away from this one. Go look. I gave you a link and everything.
Click to expand...


No no, asswipe.  I directed you to tell me here since I am not inclined to go look at your drivel in a flame zone thread.

Do as you're told, dogdirt.


----------



## Maple

Big Black Dog said:


> Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding is not Torture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Gore hasn't proved his bull shit is true either.  I'd like to see both of them pony up to see who was closer to the truth.
Click to expand...


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your affinity for being dishonest is well known so why reinforce it even more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she's dishonest, will lie, acts like an idiot at times, and does not have any brothers in USMC.  She does like kitties, so she is not all bad.  Just mostly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no brothers at all.   Except for the ones I do have... and they are all imposters who should be arrested for wearing a uniform they ain't entitled to wear.   How fucking sad are you? You're just weird.
> 
> Here's an idea.... prove your statement that I don't have brothers in the USMC. Go ahead, I'll wait.
Click to expand...



Who gives a fuck?  The fact is you tried to compare voluntary WB to the real thing.  You're a fuckwad for even trying to make the comparison and a rotten **** for trying to deny the comparison.


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> No no, asswipe.  I directed you to tell me here since aI am not inclined to go look at your drivel in a flame zone thread.
> 
> Do as you're told, dogdirt.



You aren't going to direct me to do anything. I understand what you're aiming for here.

You want me to do what you say so you can say "good boy". Or, I won't do it and that way you can take the coward's way out of having a debate.

That's not going to fly little birdie.

My proposal for a debate is clearly obvious, especially since I proposed it again to you in the waterboarding thread. What do you think it's about? Monopoly?


----------



## JakeStarkey

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your affinity for being dishonest is well known so why reinforce it even more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she's dishonest, will lie, acts like an idiot at times, and does not have any brothers in USMC.  She does like kitties, so she is not all bad.  Just mostly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no brothers at all.   Except for the ones I do have... and they are all imposters who should be arrested for wearing a uniform they ain't entitled to wear.   How fucking sad are you? You're just weird.
> 
> Here's an idea.... prove your statement that I don't have brothers in the USMC. Go ahead, I'll wait.
Click to expand...


Thanks for admitting that you lied.  I don't have to prove it.  You just did.  Either you don't have brothers, or you have brothers who didn't wear the uniform.  Learn to use language properly, little girl.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Has there ever been anyone who's actually been waterboarded who said it wasn't torture?


----------



## Modbert

NYcarbineer said:


> Has there ever been anyone who's actually been waterboarded who said it wasn't torture?



You should specify by the enemy. Already had someone try to say that being waterboarded in a controlled environment for a few seconds is the same thing as the real thing.

John McCain who was a POW for those who remember said it's torture too.


----------



## JakeStarkey

NYcarbineer said:


> Has there ever been anyone who's actually been waterboarded who said it wasn't torture?



I would doubt it very much.  The neo-cons here might lie and say the "know" somebody who did, but they can't prove it, so we can righteously ignore it.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she's dishonest, will lie, acts like an idiot at times, and does not have any brothers in USMC.  She does like kitties, so she is not all bad.  Just mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no brothers at all.   Except for the ones I do have... and they are all imposters who should be arrested for wearing a uniform they ain't entitled to wear.   How fucking sad are you? You're just weird.
> 
> Here's an idea.... prove your statement that I don't have brothers in the USMC. Go ahead, I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you lied.  I don't have to prove it.  You just did.  Either you don't have brothers, or you have brothers who didn't wear the uniform.  Learn to use language properly, little girl.
Click to expand...


You are painfully stupid Joke. I hope you get treatment for it. You make silly accusations and use sexist language. You're an asshole - pure and simple.... more simple than pure. And.... you lack basic comprehension skills, you lying little man. That is assuming you are actually male.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she's dishonest, will lie, acts like an idiot at times, and does not have any brothers in USMC.  She does like kitties, so she is not all bad.  Just mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no brothers at all.   Except for the ones I do have... and they are all imposters who should be arrested for wearing a uniform they ain't entitled to wear.   How fucking sad are you? You're just weird.
> 
> Here's an idea.... prove your statement that I don't have brothers in the USMC. Go ahead, I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you lied.  I don't have to prove it.  You just did.  Either you don't have brothers, or you have brothers who didn't wear the uniform.  Learn to use language properly, little girl.
Click to expand...


I think she was being sarcastic.


----------



## JakeStarkey

It's called being dishonest.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no brothers at all.   Except for the ones I do have... and they are all imposters who should be arrested for wearing a uniform they ain't entitled to wear.   How fucking sad are you? You're just weird.
> 
> Here's an idea.... prove your statement that I don't have brothers in the USMC. Go ahead, I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you lied.  I don't have to prove it.  You just did.  Either you don't have brothers, or you have brothers who didn't wear the uniform.  Learn to use language properly, little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she was being sarcastic.
Click to expand...


I think you could be right.... but the intellectually challenged don't get sarcasm. That gives them a way out of proving something that anyone who reads their post knowns is unprovable - it is difficult to prove the truth is a lie.


----------



## JakeStarkey

What that you have brothers who are Marines?  That's a lie.  And you admitted it.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> It's called being dishonest.



I'm impressed that you can admit your dishonesty, Joke. There is a glimmer of hope for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

At least that is a poor attempt at being sarcastic.  I was of course talking about you, California Girl.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> What that you have brothers who are Marines?  That's a lie.  And you admitted it.



Ahhhh, bless your little dumb heart. You really are desperate.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> At least that is a poor attempt at being sarcastic.  I was of course talking about you, California Girl.



I'm still awaiting your proof that I have no brothers.... and that my brothers (that I don't have) are not USMC.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You admitted it above.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> You admitted it above.



You confirm your own stupidity, joke. Now, either put up or shut up, little man. Prove I have no brothers or prove they are not USMC. Or, you could just say you are wrong. Or, you could just ignore it but to keep pointing at my sarcastic response as 'proof' is making you look dumber than dirt.


----------



## maineman

Liability said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact:  waterboarding has been considered torture since the spanish inquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming something as a "fact" doesn't MAKE it a "fact."  It is probably true that lots of folks have long considered waterboarding to be "torture."  That doesn't mean all people have reached that same conlcuison.  It's a BELIEF, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact:  The UNITED STATES considered it torture when the japanese used it on our troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  They considered it a violation of the rules of war, perhaps, but did they label it "torture" at that time?  And if so, does that preclude reaching a different conclusion later on?
> 
> When you get right down to it, the question is not a proposition on a ballot where the majority rules.  A thing is either torture or it is not.  Waterboarding comes close.  You say it crosses that line.  I don't know.  Maybe it does.  (I'm not the sole judge, either.)   But I don't buy it.  I say (however ugly it may be) that it is something that doesn't actually qualify as torture.
Click to expand...


claiming that waterboarding has been considered torture since the inquisition IS a fact.... and perhaps you should read up on the japanese war crimes trials and what we did to japanese officers who waterboarded OUR troops.  Are you really SO hypocritical that you would claim we have the right to come to a different conclusion about waterboarding when we are the ones USING it instead of the ones it is used ON?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dogbert said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been anyone who's actually been waterboarded who said it wasn't torture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should specify by the enemy. Already had someone try to say that being waterboarded in a controlled environment for a few seconds is the same thing as the real thing.
> 
> John McCain who was a POW for those who remember said it's torture too.
Click to expand...


yeah well I thought of that, but I'd like to know if anyone who's ever been waterboarded under any circumstances has ever then proclaimed that it wasn't torture, for starters.


----------



## mal

blu said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not he ever volunteers to get waterboarded is a side issue for those who enjoy hatin' on the guy.
> 
> The real issue is how on earth anybody could prove the negative.
> 
> Nah.
> 
> The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
> 
> You can torture the meaning of the word "torture," I suppose, to try to squeeze your square-peg argument into the round hole of reality, but THAT (ironically) would only support the contention that one is not assured of a truthful answer given via torture.
> 
> You following this camera guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you were rejected & banned by the hannity crew. you obligation to the liar & hyprocrite is no longer needed.
Click to expand...


Liability left Hannity on his own Terms...



peace...


----------



## L.K.Eder

tha malcontent said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not he ever volunteers to get waterboarded is a side issue for those who enjoy hatin' on the guy.
> 
> The real issue is how on earth anybody could prove the negative.
> 
> Nah.
> 
> The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
> 
> You can torture the meaning of the word "torture," I suppose, to try to squeeze your square-peg argument into the round hole of reality, but THAT (ironically) would only support the contention that one is not assured of a truthful answer given via torture.
> 
> You following this camera guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you were rejected & banned by the hannity crew. you obligation to the liar & hyprocrite is no longer needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liability left Hannity on his own Terms...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


was he challenged to a debate?


----------



## NYcarbineer

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would I be? Probably, yeah. I have a done a lot of things that scare the crap out of me so I think I would do it.
> 
> My brothers have been waterboarded. All survived the experience with no ill effect. Each says it was scary but not torturous. But they are Marines so they're courageous men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dream up these idiotic comparisons all by yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect.
> 
> If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.
Click to expand...


Can you prove you have brothers in the USMC who were waterboarded?  It's a meritless claim without proof.


----------



## CurveLight

NYcarbineer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dream up these idiotic comparisons all by yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect.
> 
> If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you prove you have brothers in the USMC who were waterboarded?  It's a meritless claim without proof.
Click to expand...



It doesn't matter if what she said is true or not.  Nobody can honestly compare a voluntary simulation to actual waterboarding.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.

I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lonestar_logic said:


> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.



was abu zubaydah the guy who confessed to shooting lincoln?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was abu zubaydah the guy who confessed to shooting lincoln?
Click to expand...


Look it up dumbass.


----------



## mal

*Question for the Dogbert:*

If Sean was to be Waterboarded... Would that Prove that it wasn't Torture?...



peace...


----------



## Shogun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.



Likewise, the day an American Soldier gets captured and waterboarded we'll see your kind hop on a totally different foot.  You cry hypocrisy without even being aware of the farcical nature of your own beliefs.

and, if YOU AND HANNITY are so goddamn cavalier about what does or does not constitute torture then, YES, let's see you put up or shut the fuck up.  After all, YOU will get the benefit of crying STOP and it will stop as opposed to those whom you condemn with your one way standards and laughable john wayne attitude.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.




You need to provide some evidence torture works.  Your bullshit allusions don't qualify as evidence.


----------



## Shogun

tha malcontent said:


> *Question for the Dogbert:*
> 
> If Sean was to be Waterboarded... Would that Prove that it wasn't Torture?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Why askk Dogbert?  You'd get to hear Sean Hannity tell you that it is, if fact, TORTURE.


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> *Question for the Dogbert:*
> 
> If Sean was to be Waterboarded... Would that Prove that it wasn't Torture?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



No.  It would only mean Hannity would pop his "keeping my word" cherry.


----------



## mal

Shogun said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question for the Dogbert:*
> 
> If Sean was to be Waterboarded... Would that Prove that it wasn't Torture?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why askk Dogbert?  You'd get to hear Sean Hannity tell you that it is, if fact, TORTURE.
Click to expand...


Because simply being Waterboarded wouldn't Garuntee that Sean would Concede it was Torture...

It's OBVIOUSLY NOT an Enjoyable Procedure, so his Negative Response to being Waterboarded would be Predictable...

But if he did it, and then said, "It Certainly Sucked, but I still don't Believe it is Torture", would that Satisfy Dogbert?...



peace...


----------



## mal

CurveLight said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question for the Dogbert:*
> 
> If Sean was to be Waterboarded... Would that Prove that it wasn't Torture?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It would only mean Hannity would pop his "keeping my word" cherry.
Click to expand...


Has Sean given a Reason for NOT doing yet?...



peace...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was abu zubaydah the guy who confessed to shooting lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up dumbass.
Click to expand...


i am pretty certain he did confess it. at least i think he had something to do with it. let's just interrogate him some more, in an enhanced way, of course. i am sure there is more he would like to confess. he was probably behind the housing bubble and the tsunami in 2004, too.

plain enough, maggot?


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question for the Dogbert:*
> 
> If Sean was to be Waterboarded... Would that Prove that it wasn't Torture?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It would only mean Hannity would pop his "keeping my word" cherry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has Sean given a Reason for NOT doing yet?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Yes he has.  I believe he said something like:

"The reason I've not done it is because, as my fanbase can attest to, keeping one's word is highly overrated.  See, we understand the way the world works is just to say whatever the hell you need to say whenever that is and to whomever may be listening to satisfy the moment.  Keeping your word is for suckers!"


----------



## Shogun

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question for the Dogbert:*
> 
> If Sean was to be Waterboarded... Would that Prove that it wasn't Torture?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why askk Dogbert?  You'd get to hear Sean Hannity tell you that it is, if fact, TORTURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because simply being Waterboarded wouldn't Garuntee that Sean would Concede it was Torture...
> 
> It's OBVIOUSLY NOT an Enjoyable Procedure, so his Negative Response to being Waterboarded would be Predictable...
> 
> But if he did it, and then said, "It Certainly Sucked, but I still don't Believe it is Torture", would that Satisfy Dogbert?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



Oh I'll give you that... but his total aversion and giant pussy avoidance seems to indicate that he knows exactly how he'd respond to it.  Sure, he COULD be stubborn.. but my money is that he watched Mancow's video and then his balls shrank up into his abdomen.


Hell, if it were that easy then why has Hannity not done his obligatory 3 seconds and jumped off the table like dog shaking water from it's pelt and shown how stubborn he can be?  My prediction is, again, because he knows he come up for air blathering on about how, admittedly, waterboarding IS torture and he'd have to come up with a new excuse to rationalize the action.


----------



## bodecea

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zzzzzzzz.
> 
> Good one, dogdirt.
> 
> (I hadda reuse that one for you since boredtoseeya is feeling the need to crow in triumph.  Which of course makes it a crowing pig.   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to accept, or continue to play the role of court jester?
Click to expand...


Don't you love how he is hiding behind me on this?

Don't you love how he HAS TO change people's names in his posts to make himself feel all superior?


----------



## bodecea

maineman said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact:  waterboarding has been considered torture since the spanish inquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming something as a "fact" doesn't MAKE it a "fact."  It is probably true that lots of folks have long considered waterboarding to be "torture."  That doesn't mean all people have reached that same conlcuison.  It's a BELIEF, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact:  The UNITED STATES considered it torture when the japanese used it on our troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  They considered it a violation of the rules of war, perhaps, but did they label it "torture" at that time?  And if so, does that preclude reaching a different conclusion later on?
> 
> When you get right down to it, the question is not a proposition on a ballot where the majority rules.  A thing is either torture or it is not.  Waterboarding comes close.  You say it crosses that line.  I don't know.  Maybe it does.  (I'm not the sole judge, either.)   But I don't buy it.  I say (however ugly it may be) that it is something that doesn't actually qualify as torture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> claiming that waterboarding has been considered torture since the inquisition IS a fact.... and perhaps you should read up on the japanese war crimes trials and what we did to japanese officers who waterboarded OUR troops.  *Are you really SO hypocritical that you would claim we have the right to come to a different conclusion about waterboarding when we are the ones USING it instead of the ones it is used ON?*
Click to expand...


Oh pul- leeze!   The answer to THAT question is quite obvious.


----------



## bodecea

L.K.Eder said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> you were rejected & banned by the hannity crew. you obligation to the liar & hyprocrite is no longer needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability left Hannity on his own Terms...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> was he challenged to a debate?
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was abu zubaydah the guy who confessed to shooting lincoln?
Click to expand...


...and burying Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect.
> 
> If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove you have brothers in the USMC who were waterboarded?  It's a meritless claim without proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if what she said is true or not.  Nobody can honestly compare a voluntary simulation to actual waterboarding.
Click to expand...


You are right, it only appears to matter to Joke. Since he's claimed that I:

a. have no brothers
b. my brothers, if they exist, are not USMC. 

He made those claims. He can back them up.... or not. I actually don't care because he's an assclown who is neither use nor ornament.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Shogun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, the day an American Soldier gets captured and waterboarded we'll see your kind hop on a totally different foot.  You cry hypocrisy without even being aware of the farcical nature of your own beliefs.
> 
> and, if YOU AND HANNITY are so goddamn cavalier about what does or does not constitute torture then, YES, let's see you put up or shut the fuck up.  After all, YOU will get the benefit of crying STOP and it will stop as opposed to those whom you condemn with your one way standards and laughable john wayne attitude.
Click to expand...


Apparently you don't know me very well. I have been waterboarded and I never said it wasn't torture. Torture is subjective, what may be torture to you may not be torture to someone else. You obviously have no knowledge of Al Qaeda's torture techniques, none of which includes waterbording. but does include amputation of limbs, removing eyeballs, pressing hot iron to the flesh, using power drills and blowtorches among other things.

Torture, Al-Qaeda Style - May 24, 2007


----------



## CurveLight

bodecea said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was abu zubaydah the guy who confessed to shooting lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and burying Jimmy Hoffa.
Click to expand...



He also confessed to climbing K2 in late 1969 and camping out until it was the right time to strike.  Using an advanced BB sniper pistol he waited until Apollo 13 was at the perfect angle before firing the single shot that crippled the capsule enough to prevent the lunar landing.  Apparently at the time, Allah was not fond of the idea of American imperialism moving out of Earth's atmosphere.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, the day an American Soldier gets captured and waterboarded we'll see your kind hop on a totally different foot.  You cry hypocrisy without even being aware of the farcical nature of your own beliefs.
> 
> and, if YOU AND HANNITY are so goddamn cavalier about what does or does not constitute torture then, YES, let's see you put up or shut the fuck up.  After all, YOU will get the benefit of crying STOP and it will stop as opposed to those whom you condemn with your one way standards and laughable john wayne attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't know me very well. I have been waterboarded and I never said it wasn't torture. Torture is subjective, what may be torture to you may not be torture to someone else. You obviously have no knowledge of Al Qaeda's torture techniques, none of which includes waterbording. but does include amputation of limbs, removing eyeballs, pressing hot iron to the flesh, using power drills and blowtorches among other things.
> 
> Torture, Al-Qaeda Style - May 24, 2007
Click to expand...



Laying down so a bunch of guys can piss on your face isn't waterboarding.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove you have brothers in the USMC who were waterboarded?  It's a meritless claim without proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if what she said is true or not.  Nobody can honestly compare a voluntary simulation to actual waterboarding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right, it only appears to matter to Joke. Since he's claimed that I:
> 
> a. have no brothers
> b. my brothers, if they exist, are not USMC.
> 
> He made those claims. He can back them up.... or not. I actually don't care because he's an assclown who is neither use nor ornament.
Click to expand...


If you don't care then why respond to him so much?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to provide some evidence torture works.  Your bullshit allusions don't qualify as evidence.
Click to expand...


What part of "Abu Zubayda broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks" did you not understand?


----------



## L.K.Eder

CurveLight said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> was abu zubaydah the guy who confessed to shooting lincoln?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and burying Jimmy Hoffa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He also confessed to climbing K2 in late 1969 and camping out until it was the right time to strike.  Using an advanced BB sniper pistol he waited until Apollo 13 was at the perfect angle before firing the single shot that crippled the capsule enough to prevent the lunar landing.  Apparently at the time, Allah was not fond of the idea of American imperialism moving out of Earth's atmosphere.
Click to expand...



wasn't that khalid sheik mohammed who confessed to that, or was it al-libi? probably all of them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, the day an American Soldier gets captured and waterboarded we'll see your kind hop on a totally different foot.  You cry hypocrisy without even being aware of the farcical nature of your own beliefs.
> 
> and, if YOU AND HANNITY are so goddamn cavalier about what does or does not constitute torture then, YES, let's see you put up or shut the fuck up.  After all, YOU will get the benefit of crying STOP and it will stop as opposed to those whom you condemn with your one way standards and laughable john wayne attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't know me very well. I have been waterboarded and I never said it wasn't torture. Torture is subjective, what may be torture to you may not be torture to someone else. You obviously have no knowledge of Al Qaeda's torture techniques, none of which includes waterbording. but does include amputation of limbs, removing eyeballs, pressing hot iron to the flesh, using power drills and blowtorches among other things.
> 
> Torture, Al-Qaeda Style - May 24, 2007
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Laying down so a bunch of guys can piss on your face isn't waterboarding.
Click to expand...


Who the fuck said it was? You are one stupid fuck!!!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to provide some evidence torture works.  Your bullshit allusions don't qualify as evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of "Abu Zubayda broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks" did you not understand?
Click to expand...


the "valuable information" part.


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability left Hannity on his own Terms...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was he challenged to a debate?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


He Certainly wasn't PermaBanned like someone I Know...



peace...


----------



## mal

Shogun said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why askk Dogbert?  You'd get to hear Sean Hannity tell you that it is, if fact, TORTURE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because simply being Waterboarded wouldn't Garuntee that Sean would Concede it was Torture...
> 
> It's OBVIOUSLY NOT an Enjoyable Procedure, so his Negative Response to being Waterboarded would be Predictable...
> 
> But if he did it, and then said, "It Certainly Sucked, but I still don't Believe it is Torture", would that Satisfy Dogbert?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'll give you that... but his total aversion and giant pussy avoidance seems to indicate that he knows exactly how he'd respond to it.  Sure, he COULD be stubborn.. but my money is that he watched Mancow's video and then his balls shrank up into his abdomen.
> 
> 
> Hell, *if it were that easy* then why has Hannity not done his obligatory 3 seconds and jumped off the table like dog shaking water from it's pelt and shown how stubborn he can be?  My prediction is, again, because he knows he come up for air blathering on about how, admittedly, waterboarding IS torture and he'd have to come up with a new excuse to rationalize the action.
Click to expand...


This is where I Think you are Missing the Point, and others...

Nobody is Saying Waterboarding is "EASY"... Including Sean.

It's NOT Fun or Easy for a Reason...

A LOT of things aren't...

The Question is, is it Torture.

And if so, then our Military should Stop doing it to our Servicemen.

Has Sean had ManCow on his Show since?... Has this been Addressed at ALL?...



peace...


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to provide some evidence torture works.  Your bullshit allusions don't qualify as evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of "Abu Zubayda broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks" did you not understand?
Click to expand...


Call me skeptical....but I don't think it's wise to simply accept what someone posted without evidence.


----------



## mal

CurveLight said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It would only mean Hannity would pop his "keeping my word" cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has Sean given a Reason for NOT doing yet?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he has.  I believe he said something like:
> 
> "The reason I've not done it is because, as my fanbase can attest to, keeping one's word is highly overrated.  See, we understand the way the world works is just to say whatever the hell you need to say whenever that is and to whomever may be listening to satisfy the moment.  Keeping your word is for suckers!"
Click to expand...


The Following User Says Thank You to CurveLight For This Useful Post:  
noose4 (Today) 

^I'm Disappointed that Noose would Applaud Lying at all...

I could Give a Shit LESS that CurveLight is Lying, but for Noose to Thank him for it...



peace...


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because simply being Waterboarded wouldn't Garuntee that Sean would Concede it was Torture...
> 
> It's OBVIOUSLY NOT an Enjoyable Procedure, so his Negative Response to being Waterboarded would be Predictable...
> 
> But if he did it, and then said, "It Certainly Sucked, but I still don't Believe it is Torture", would that Satisfy Dogbert?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'll give you that... but his total aversion and giant pussy avoidance seems to indicate that he knows exactly how he'd respond to it.  Sure, he COULD be stubborn.. but my money is that he watched Mancow's video and then his balls shrank up into his abdomen.
> 
> 
> Hell, *if it were that easy* then why has Hannity not done his obligatory 3 seconds and jumped off the table like dog shaking water from it's pelt and shown how stubborn he can be?  My prediction is, again, because he knows he come up for air blathering on about how, admittedly, waterboarding IS torture and he'd have to come up with a new excuse to rationalize the action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is where I Think you are Missing the Point, and others...
> 
> Nobody is Saying Waterboarding is "EASY"... Including Sean.
> 
> It's NOT Fun or Easy for a Reason...
> 
> A LOT of things aren't...
> 
> The Question is, is it Torture.
> 
> And if so, then our Military should Stop doing it to our Servicemen.
> 
> Has Sean had ManCow on his Show since?... Has this been Addressed at ALL?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



This is all a great example of how fucking stupid we are as a nation.  We are looking to idiotic talking heads as a barometer for what does or does not constitute as torture.  Why don't we hold up britney spears as a mother to all children?  Why not make michael vick a shrine to animal care? Let's give bill clinton a lifetime Faithful achievement award?


----------



## Shogun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, the day an American Soldier gets captured and waterboarded we'll see your kind hop on a totally different foot.  You cry hypocrisy without even being aware of the farcical nature of your own beliefs.
> 
> and, if YOU AND HANNITY are so goddamn cavalier about what does or does not constitute torture then, YES, let's see you put up or shut the fuck up.  After all, YOU will get the benefit of crying STOP and it will stop as opposed to those whom you condemn with your one way standards and laughable john wayne attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't know me very well. I have been waterboarded and I never said it wasn't torture. Torture is subjective, what may be torture to you may not be torture to someone else. You obviously have no knowledge of Al Qaeda's torture techniques, none of which includes waterbording. but does include amputation of limbs, removing eyeballs, pressing hot iron to the flesh, using power drills and blowtorches among other things.
> 
> Torture, Al-Qaeda Style - May 24, 2007
Click to expand...



yea dude.. people LOVE being dunked in water.  Just look at all those witches who liked nothing more than fessing up to being wives of Satan during what amounted to a little, innocent forced bath.



and I know, i know... you waterboard yourself for fun...  *yawn*  Like a MAN, I'm sure.


But, just so you know, relegating what YOU think is worse, despite your own ironic hierarchy of worse tortures, doesn't validate your position here.  I garenfuckingtee that those who were waterboarded viewed it as torture despite your silly fucking nomenclature dance.


----------



## Shogun

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if waterboarding is torture, fact is it works. Just ask Abu Zubayda who broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks. As distasteful as waterboarding is, it is a successful and necessary evil in a very, very brutal war. We should not forget that the people on whom this technique was used held information that could have killed dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of us. We should also not forget that we are not waterboarding choirboys here.
> 
> I can guarantee everyone of you bleeding heart pussies would waterboard a person if it saved the lives of your child or some close to you that you adored. You are all fucking hypocrites, you say waterboarding is torture and should never be implemented then you go on and on about Sean hannity being waterboarded, what compassion you idiots have. Hannity isn't the enemy you stupid fucks!! You may disagree with his ideology but as far as I know he hasn't killed or plotted to kill any Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to provide some evidence torture works.  Your bullshit allusions don't qualify as evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of "Abu Zubayda broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks" did you not understand?
Click to expand...




what part of "almost all we know about how hypothermia effects the human body is the direct product of Joseph Mengele's experiments on jewish twins" don't you understand, motherfucker?  I'm willing to bet that you don't take such a cavalier position about the cost effectiveness of torture when it's YOUR ASS on the slab.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to provide some evidence torture works.  Your bullshit allusions don't qualify as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "Abu Zubayda broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks" did you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the "valuable information" part.
Click to expand...


 valuable   /v'ælju&#601;b&#601;l/ 
Synonyms:
adjective: precious, costly, valued, rich, dear, useful, expensive, worthy 
If you describe something or someone as valuable, you mean that they are very useful and helpful. ADJ ADJ-GRADED 
Many of our teachers also have valuable academic links with Heidelberg University. 
If you decide to do you own make-up, here are a few valuable tips that will help you look your best. 
The experience was very valuable. 
Valuable objects are objects which are worth a lot of money. ADJ ADJ-GRADED 
Just because a camera is old does not mean it is valuable. 
...valuable books. 

 information   /'&#618;nf&#601;&#691;m'e&#618;&#643;&#601;n/ 
Synonyms:
noun: intelligence, knowledge, notice, news, report, data 
Information about someone or something consists of facts about them. N-UNCOUNT 
Pat refused to give her any information about Sarah. + 'about' 
Each centre would provide information on technology and training. + 'on' 
For further information contact the number below. 
...an important piece of information. 
The information was passed on to another government department. 
Information consists of the facts and figures that are stored and used by a computer program. N-UNCOUNT Tech:Computing 
Synonym data 
Pictures are scanned into a form of digital information that computers can recognize. 
Information is a service which you can telephone to find out someone's telephone number. N-UNCOUNT US


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Sean given a Reason for NOT doing yet?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he has.  I believe he said something like:
> 
> "The reason I've not done it is because, as my fanbase can attest to, keeping one's word is highly overrated.  See, we understand the way the world works is just to say whatever the hell you need to say whenever that is and to whomever may be listening to satisfy the moment.  Keeping your word is for suckers!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Following User Says Thank You to CurveLight For This Useful Post:
> noose4 (Today)
> 
> ^I'm Disappointed that Noose would Applaud Lying at all...
> 
> I could Give a Shit LESS that CurveLight is Lying, but for Noose to Thank him for it...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



I gave my opinion about hannity.  How is that a lie?  It's pretty damn obvious I used quotes as sarcasm so do tell....are you accusing me of lying on the basis I really do have high regards for hannity or do you accept I think he's a used cow tampon in front of a microphone?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Shogun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, the day an American Soldier gets captured and waterboarded we'll see your kind hop on a totally different foot.  You cry hypocrisy without even being aware of the farcical nature of your own beliefs.
> 
> and, if YOU AND HANNITY are so goddamn cavalier about what does or does not constitute torture then, YES, let's see you put up or shut the fuck up.  After all, YOU will get the benefit of crying STOP and it will stop as opposed to those whom you condemn with your one way standards and laughable john wayne attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't know me very well. I have been waterboarded and I never said it wasn't torture. Torture is subjective, what may be torture to you may not be torture to someone else. You obviously have no knowledge of Al Qaeda's torture techniques, none of which includes waterbording. but does include amputation of limbs, removing eyeballs, pressing hot iron to the flesh, using power drills and blowtorches among other things.
> 
> Torture, Al-Qaeda Style - May 24, 2007
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yea dude.. people LOVE being dunked in water.  Just look at all those witches who liked nothing more than fessing up to being wives of Satan during what amounted to a little, innocent forced bath.
> 
> 
> 
> and I know, i know... you waterboard yourself for fun...  *yawn*  Like a MAN, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> But, just so you know, relegating what YOU think is worse, despite your own ironic hierarchy of worse tortures, doesn't validate your position here.  I garenfuckingtee that those who were waterboarded viewed it as torture despite your silly fucking nomenclature dance.
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving your idiocy.


----------



## Shogun

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because simply being Waterboarded wouldn't Garuntee that Sean would Concede it was Torture...
> 
> It's OBVIOUSLY NOT an Enjoyable Procedure, so his Negative Response to being Waterboarded would be Predictable...
> 
> But if he did it, and then said, "It Certainly Sucked, but I still don't Believe it is Torture", would that Satisfy Dogbert?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'll give you that... but his total aversion and giant pussy avoidance seems to indicate that he knows exactly how he'd respond to it.  Sure, he COULD be stubborn.. but my money is that he watched Mancow's video and then his balls shrank up into his abdomen.
> 
> 
> Hell, *if it were that easy* then why has Hannity not done his obligatory 3 seconds and jumped off the table like dog shaking water from it's pelt and shown how stubborn he can be?  My prediction is, again, because he knows he come up for air blathering on about how, admittedly, waterboarding IS torture and he'd have to come up with a new excuse to rationalize the action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is where I Think you are Missing the Point, and others...
> 
> Nobody is Saying Waterboarding is "EASY"... Including Sean.
> 
> It's NOT Fun or Easy for a Reason...
> 
> A LOT of things aren't...
> 
> The Question is, is it Torture.
> 
> And if so, then our Military should Stop doing it to our Servicemen.
> 
> Has Sean had ManCow on his Show since?... Has this been Addressed at ALL?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


and yet, he has every opportunity to prove that it isn't, by definition, torture by having the balls to put himself in the shoes of those he easily disregards for the sake of rhetoric.  In fact, we do it to OUR servicemen precisely to expose them to the act as it may be applied during...  TORTURE, yes?  When we do it to train we are not acting with the same motivation as those who don't stop when a troop screams to stop.  When they say stop it is stopped.  When mancow says stop it stopped.  When it is used "to get information" it's not a matter that gets stopped.  I think that this is the point that YOU are missing.




Have a great day, Mal.


----------



## Shogun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't know me very well. I have been waterboarded and I never said it wasn't torture. Torture is subjective, what may be torture to you may not be torture to someone else. You obviously have no knowledge of Al Qaeda's torture techniques, none of which includes waterbording. but does include amputation of limbs, removing eyeballs, pressing hot iron to the flesh, using power drills and blowtorches among other things.
> 
> Torture, Al-Qaeda Style - May 24, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea dude.. people LOVE being dunked in water.  Just look at all those witches who liked nothing more than fessing up to being wives of Satan during what amounted to a little, innocent forced bath.
> 
> 
> 
> and I know, i know... you waterboard yourself for fun...  *yawn*  Like a MAN, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> But, just so you know, relegating what YOU think is worse, despite your own ironic hierarchy of worse tortures, doesn't validate your position here.  I garenfuckingtee that those who were waterboarded viewed it as torture despite your silly fucking nomenclature dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving your idiocy.
Click to expand...


BRILLIANT RETORT.





BRAVO!  spoken like a true pussy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Shogun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to provide some evidence torture works.  Your bullshit allusions don't qualify as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "Abu Zubayda broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks" did you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what part of "almost all we know about how hypothermia effects the human body is the direct product of Joseph Mengele's experiments on jewish twins" don't you understand, motherfucker?  I'm willing to bet that you don't take such a cavalier position about the cost effectiveness of torture when it's YOUR ASS on the slab.
Click to expand...


Typical idiot response is to shift the subject. Once again you've shown yourself to be a complete idiot.


----------



## mal

CurveLight said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'll give you that... but his total aversion and giant pussy avoidance seems to indicate that he knows exactly how he'd respond to it.  Sure, he COULD be stubborn.. but my money is that he watched Mancow's video and then his balls shrank up into his abdomen.
> 
> 
> Hell, *if it were that easy* then why has Hannity not done his obligatory 3 seconds and jumped off the table like dog shaking water from it's pelt and shown how stubborn he can be?  My prediction is, again, because he knows he come up for air blathering on about how, admittedly, waterboarding IS torture and he'd have to come up with a new excuse to rationalize the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I Think you are Missing the Point, and others...
> 
> Nobody is Saying Waterboarding is "EASY"... Including Sean.
> 
> It's NOT Fun or Easy for a Reason...
> 
> A LOT of things aren't...
> 
> The Question is, is it Torture.
> 
> And if so, then our Military should Stop doing it to our Servicemen.
> 
> Has Sean had ManCow on his Show since?... Has this been Addressed at ALL?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is all a great example of how fucking stupid we are as a nation.  We are looking to idiotic talking heads as a barometer for what does or does not constitute as torture.  Why don't we hold up britney spears as a mother to all children?  Why not make michael vick a shrine to animal care? Let's give bill clinton a lifetime Faithful achievement award?
Click to expand...


Bill Clinton is an Idol in Liberal Circles...

Your Analogies don't Make Sense.

The Technical Debate on whether or NOT Waterboarding is Torture has NOTHING to do with whether or not ManCow Jumped Off the Table because he didn't Like it and wasn't Restrained...

It is a Mental Tactic... There was no Physical Harm to ManCow from it, was there?...

Are only some Mental Tactics Torture, or are all?



peace...


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "Abu Zubayda broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks" did you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what part of "almost all we know about how hypothermia effects the human body is the direct product of Joseph Mengele's experiments on jewish twins" don't you understand, motherfucker?  I'm willing to bet that you don't take such a cavalier position about the cost effectiveness of torture when it's YOUR ASS on the slab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical idiot response is to shift the subject. Once again you've shown yourself to be a complete idiot.
Click to expand...



It doesn't look like you could keep up with a subject even if you lived in a Trapper Keeper.


----------



## mal

Shogun said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'll give you that... but his total aversion and giant pussy avoidance seems to indicate that he knows exactly how he'd respond to it.  Sure, he COULD be stubborn.. but my money is that he watched Mancow's video and then his balls shrank up into his abdomen.
> 
> 
> Hell, *if it were that easy* then why has Hannity not done his obligatory 3 seconds and jumped off the table like dog shaking water from it's pelt and shown how stubborn he can be?  My prediction is, again, because he knows he come up for air blathering on about how, admittedly, waterboarding IS torture and he'd have to come up with a new excuse to rationalize the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I Think you are Missing the Point, and others...
> 
> Nobody is Saying Waterboarding is "EASY"... Including Sean.
> 
> It's NOT Fun or Easy for a Reason...
> 
> A LOT of things aren't...
> 
> The Question is, is it Torture.
> 
> And if so, then our Military should Stop doing it to our Servicemen.
> 
> Has Sean had ManCow on his Show since?... Has this been Addressed at ALL?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet, he has every opportunity to prove that it isn't, by definition, torture by having the balls to put himself in the shoes of those he easily disregards for the sake of rhetoric.  In fact, we do it to OUR servicemen precisely to expose them to the act as it may be applied during...  TORTURE, yes?  When we do it to train we are not acting with the same motivation as those who don't stop when a troop screams to stop.  When they say stop it is stopped.  When mancow says stop it stopped.  When it is used "to get information" it's not a matter that gets stopped.  I think that this is the point that YOU are missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, Mal.
Click to expand...



I Concur... What ManCow went through is NOT what the Troops do and Certainly NOT what KSM probably did...

It's Mental... If there is Documentable Physical Harm, then I Might Change my View, but from what I Understand it's almost ALL Mental and Physically Uncomfortable.

As for Sean Suggesting he would do it when on a Talk Show Interview and then Never Owning Up to it as Keith Olbermann Tries to Make Revenue by Shitting on Sean's Lack of getting Waterboarded...

I would LOVE to See Sean Address it...

And if anyone has that Info, Post it.

I am Currently Researching it Through Channels as we Speak, but if someone has something... By all Means.



peace...


----------



## manu1959

TITLE 18 > PART I > CHAPTER 113C > § 2340Prev | Next § 2340. Definitions
How Current is This? As used in this chapter 
(1) torture means an act committed by a person acting under the color of law specifically intended to inflict severe physical or mental pain or suffering (other than pain or suffering incidental to lawful sanctions) upon another person within his custody or physical control; 
(2) severe mental pain or suffering means the prolonged mental harm caused by or resulting from 
(A) the intentional infliction or threatened infliction of severe physical pain or suffering; 
(B) the administration or application, or threatened administration or application, of mind-altering substances or other procedures calculated to disrupt profoundly the senses or the personality; 
(C) the threat of imminent death; or 
(D) the threat that another person will imminently be subjected to death, severe physical pain or suffering, or the administration or application of mind-altering substances or other procedures calculated to disrupt profoundly the senses or personality; 

US CODE: Title 18,2340. Definitions

it is common knowledge that water boarding is not fatal....and you will not die....sure it is uncomfortable....but it is not severe and has no lasting severe effects....

not torture....


----------



## Shogun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "Abu Zubayda broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks" did you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what part of "almost all we know about how hypothermia effects the human body is the direct product of Joseph Mengele's experiments on jewish twins" don't you understand, motherfucker?  I'm willing to bet that you don't take such a cavalier position about the cost effectiveness of torture when it's YOUR ASS on the slab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical idiot response is to shift the subject. Once again you've shown yourself to be a complete idiot.
Click to expand...


Again, you must not have anything better to offer since you CLEARLY don't comprehend my reference.  Maybe we can write it out on the skin lamp of an assumed terrorist for you.


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I Think you are Missing the Point, and others...
> 
> Nobody is Saying Waterboarding is "EASY"... Including Sean.
> 
> It's NOT Fun or Easy for a Reason...
> 
> A LOT of things aren't...
> 
> The Question is, is it Torture.
> 
> And if so, then our Military should Stop doing it to our Servicemen.
> 
> Has Sean had ManCow on his Show since?... Has this been Addressed at ALL?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all a great example of how fucking stupid we are as a nation.  We are looking to idiotic talking heads as a barometer for what does or does not constitute as torture.  Why don't we hold up britney spears as a mother to all children?  Why not make michael vick a shrine to animal care? Let's give bill clinton a lifetime Faithful achievement award?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is an Idol in Liberal Circles...
> 
> Your Analogies don't Make Sense.
> 
> The Technical Debate on whether or NOT Waterboarding is Torture has NOTHING to do with whether or not ManCow Jumped Off the Table because he didn't Like it and wasn't Restrained...
> 
> It is a Mental Tactic... There was no Physical Harm to ManCow from it, was there?...
> 
> Are only some Mental Tactics Torture, or are all?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



Your stupidity multiplies at a scary rate.  Evidence of physical harm is not a necessary condition of evidence torture has occurred.


----------



## Shogun

manu1959 said:


> TITLE 18 > PART I > CHAPTER 113C > § 2340Prev | Next § 2340. Definitions
> How Current is This? As used in this chapter
> (1) torture means an act committed by a person acting under the color of law specifically intended to inflict severe physical or mental pain or suffering (other than pain or suffering incidental to lawful sanctions) upon another person within his custody or physical control;
> (2) severe mental pain or suffering means the prolonged mental harm caused by or resulting from
> (A) the intentional infliction or threatened infliction of severe physical pain or suffering;
> (B) the administration or application, or threatened administration or application, of mind-altering substances or other procedures calculated to disrupt profoundly the senses or the personality;
> (C) the threat of imminent death; or
> (D) the threat that another person will imminently be subjected to death, severe physical pain or suffering, or the administration or application of mind-altering substances or other procedures calculated to disrupt profoundly the senses or personality;
> 
> US CODE: Title 18,2340. Definitions
> 
> it is common knowledge that water boarding is not fatal....and you will not die....sure it is uncomfortable....but it is not severe and has no lasting severe effects....
> 
> not torture....





by definition the first clause of that you posted includes "mental pain or suffering (other than pain or suffering incidental to lawful sanctions) upon another person within his custody or physical control; 

what the hell does not dying have to do with invalidating this clause in the definition that YOU posted?  You don't think that shocking the victim into thinking that they are about to drown is mental pain and suffering?  WOW.


what the fuck does "the threat of imminent death; or"  mean to YOU?


----------



## mal

CurveLight said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all a great example of how fucking stupid we are as a nation.  We are looking to idiotic talking heads as a barometer for what does or does not constitute as torture.  Why don't we hold up britney spears as a mother to all children?  Why not make michael vick a shrine to animal care? Let's give bill clinton a lifetime Faithful achievement award?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is an Idol in Liberal Circles...
> 
> Your Analogies don't Make Sense.
> 
> The Technical Debate on whether or NOT Waterboarding is Torture has NOTHING to do with whether or not ManCow Jumped Off the Table because he didn't Like it and wasn't Restrained...
> 
> It is a Mental Tactic... There was no Physical Harm to ManCow from it, was there?...
> 
> Are only some Mental Tactics Torture, or are all?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity multiplies at a scary rate.  Evidence of physical harm is not a necessary condition of evidence torture has occurred.
Click to expand...


At what Point was Calling me "Stupid" Needed to make your Point?...

Why is it that Liberals Insist on Attacking those that they Fail in Debate with?...

If I were to Attack you Back, it would Escalate, and Eventually I would have  New Thread Created with my Words out of Context by someone Sympathetic to the Left or who Hates me on a Personal Level...

Ain't Takin' the Bait.

Let me Know when you want to Debate like a Grown-up.



peace...


----------



## mal

manu1959 said:


> TITLE 18 > PART I > CHAPTER 113C > § 2340Prev | Next § 2340. Definitions
> How Current is This? As used in this chapter
> (1) torture means an act committed by a person acting under the color of law specifically intended to inflict severe physical or mental pain or suffering (other than pain or suffering incidental to lawful sanctions) upon another person within his custody or physical control;
> (2) severe mental pain or suffering means the prolonged mental harm caused by or resulting from
> (A) the intentional infliction or threatened infliction of severe physical pain or suffering;
> (B) the administration or application, or threatened administration or application, of mind-altering substances or other procedures calculated to disrupt profoundly the senses or the personality;
> (C) the threat of imminent death; or
> (D) the threat that another person will imminently be subjected to death, severe physical pain or suffering, or the administration or application of mind-altering substances or other procedures calculated to disrupt profoundly the senses or personality;
> 
> US CODE: Title 18,2340. Definitions
> 
> it is common knowledge that water boarding is not fatal....and you will not die....sure it is uncomfortable....but it is not severe and has no lasting severe effects....
> 
> not torture....



Being Kept in an Interrogation Room for Hours on End being Brow Beaten for Information could have Lasting Effects...

The Terrorist could just be Sitting at a Table and Arguably could have Lasting Mental Effects..

And if this is True, then what American Police have Done could be Called "Torture", couldn't it?...



peace...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "Abu Zubayda broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks" did you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "valuable information" part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> valuable   /v'ælju&#601;b&#601;l/
> Synonyms:
> adjective: precious, costly, valued, rich, dear, useful, expensive, worthy
> If you describe something or someone as valuable, you mean that they are very useful and helpful. ADJ ADJ-GRADED
> Many of our teachers also have valuable academic links with Heidelberg University.
> If you decide to do you own make-up, here are a few valuable tips that will help you look your best.
> The experience was very valuable.
> Valuable objects are objects which are worth a lot of money. ADJ ADJ-GRADED
> Just because a camera is old does not mean it is valuable.
> ...valuable books.
> 
> information   /'&#618;nf&#601;&#691;m'e&#618;&#643;&#601;n/
> Synonyms:
> noun: intelligence, knowledge, notice, news, report, data
> Information about someone or something consists of facts about them. N-UNCOUNT
> Pat refused to give her any information about Sarah. + 'about'
> Each centre would provide information on technology and training. + 'on'
> For further information contact the number below.
> ...an important piece of information.
> The information was passed on to another government department.
> Information consists of the facts and figures that are stored and used by a computer program. N-UNCOUNT Tech:Computing
> Synonym data
> Pictures are scanned into a form of digital information that computers can recognize.
> Information is a service which you can telephone to find out someone's telephone number. N-UNCOUNT US
Click to expand...


thank you, that was very helpful, you are a great american.


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is an Idol in Liberal Circles...
> 
> Your Analogies don't Make Sense.
> 
> The Technical Debate on whether or NOT Waterboarding is Torture has NOTHING to do with whether or not ManCow Jumped Off the Table because he didn't Like it and wasn't Restrained...
> 
> It is a Mental Tactic... There was no Physical Harm to ManCow from it, was there?...
> 
> Are only some Mental Tactics Torture, or are all?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity multiplies at a scary rate.  Evidence of physical harm is not a necessary condition of evidence torture has occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At what Point was Calling me "Stupid" Needed to make your Point?...
> 
> Why is it that Liberals Insist on Attacking those that they Fail in Debate with?...
> 
> If I were to Attack you Back, it would Escalate, and Eventually I would have  New Thread Created with my Words out of Context by someone Sympathetic to the Left or who Hates me on a Personal Level...
> 
> Ain't Takin' the Bait.
> 
> Let me Know when you want to Debate like a Grown-up.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



I didn't say you are stupid.  I said your stupidity is escalating. I'm also not a Liberal but it figures a jackass like you would assume someone who disagrees with your almighty Lord of the Rings views automatically means that person is a liberal.  Torture does not require long term physical evidence, scars, burn marks, etc.  For example, if someone got strapped to a chair with soft non-abrasive materials and was forced to read your last 100 posts it is clear that would be torture, but there would be no physical evidence of torture.


----------



## JakeStarkey

tha malcontent said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is an Idol in Liberal Circles...
> 
> Your Analogies don't Make Sense.
> 
> The Technical Debate on whether or NOT Waterboarding is Torture has NOTHING to do with whether or not ManCow Jumped Off the Table because he didn't Like it and wasn't Restrained...
> 
> It is a Mental Tactic... There was no Physical Harm to ManCow from it, was there?...
> 
> Are only some Mental Tactics Torture, or are all?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity multiplies at a scary rate.  Evidence of physical harm is not a necessary condition of evidence torture has occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At what Point was Calling me "Stupid" Needed to make your Point?...
> 
> Why is it that Liberals Insist on Attacking those that they Fail in Debate with?...
> 
> If I were to Attack you Back, it would Escalate, and Eventually I would have  New Thread Created with my Words out of Context by someone Sympathetic to the Left or who Hates me on a Personal Level...
> 
> Ain't Takin' the Bait.
> 
> Let me Know when you want to Debate like a Grown-up.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


You get called a name and you cry?  Son, if you are going to dish it, you have to take it.


----------



## mal

JakeStarkey said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity multiplies at a scary rate.  Evidence of physical harm is not a necessary condition of evidence torture has occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what Point was Calling me "Stupid" Needed to make your Point?...
> 
> Why is it that Liberals Insist on Attacking those that they Fail in Debate with?...
> 
> If I were to Attack you Back, it would Escalate, and Eventually I would have  New Thread Created with my Words out of Context by someone Sympathetic to the Left or who Hates me on a Personal Level...
> 
> Ain't Takin' the Bait.
> 
> Let me Know when you want to Debate like a Grown-up.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get called a name and you cry?  Son, if you are going to dish it, you have to take it.
Click to expand...


If he would have Illustrated my Stupidity it might be Different, instead he Used it as an Out because he has not Argument...

Simple Observation.



peace...


----------



## L.K.Eder

He who has not Argument, shall come hither and be strucken Dead with Stick of Stoopidity!


----------



## mal

L.K.Eder said:


> He who has not Argument, shall come hither and be strucken Dead with Stick of Stoopidity!



^Now that's Funneh right there...



peace...


----------



## bodecea

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to provide some evidence torture works.  Your bullshit allusions don't qualify as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "Abu Zubayda broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks" did you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call me skeptical....but I don't think it's wise to simply accept what someone posted without evidence.
Click to expand...


It's SO VERY EASY to say that someone waterboarded had given up valuable information....SO VERY EASY.....but not enough to make me believe it is true.    Just like I don't believe we've only waterboarded a handful of suspects.  Ever heard the term "tip of the iceberg"?


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "Abu Zubayda broke after 30 seconds and gave up valuable information that helped us to stop a number of attacks" did you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "valuable information" part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> valuable   /v'ælju&#601;b&#601;l/
> Synonyms:
> adjective: precious, costly, valued, rich, dear, useful, expensive, worthy
> If you describe something or someone as valuable, you mean that they are very useful and helpful. ADJ ADJ-GRADED
> Many of our teachers also have valuable academic links with Heidelberg University.
> If you decide to do you own make-up, here are a few valuable tips that will help you look your best.
> The experience was very valuable.
> Valuable objects are objects which are worth a lot of money. ADJ ADJ-GRADED
> Just because a camera is old does not mean it is valuable.
> ...valuable books.
> 
> information   /'&#618;nf&#601;&#691;m'e&#618;&#643;&#601;n/
> Synonyms:
> noun: intelligence, knowledge, notice, news, report, data
> Information about someone or something consists of facts about them. N-UNCOUNT
> Pat refused to give her any information about Sarah. + 'about'
> Each centre would provide information on technology and training. + 'on'
> For further information contact the number below.
> ...an important piece of information.
> The information was passed on to another government department.
> Information consists of the facts and figures that are stored and used by a computer program. N-UNCOUNT Tech:Computing
> Synonym data
> Pictures are scanned into a form of digital information that computers can recognize.
> Information is a service which you can telephone to find out someone's telephone number. N-UNCOUNT US
Click to expand...


Well, that certainly clears up what valuable information we got thru torture, doesn't it?


----------



## bodecea

manu1959 said:


> TITLE 18 > PART I > CHAPTER 113C > § 2340Prev | Next § 2340. Definitions
> How Current is This? As used in this chapter
> (1) torture means an act committed by a person acting under the color of law specifically intended to inflict severe physical or mental pain or suffering (other than pain or suffering incidental to lawful sanctions) upon another person within his custody or physical control;
> (2) severe mental pain or suffering means the prolonged mental harm caused by or resulting from
> (A) the intentional infliction or threatened infliction of severe physical pain or suffering;
> (B) the administration or application, or threatened administration or application, of mind-altering substances or other procedures calculated to disrupt profoundly the senses or the personality;
> (C) the threat of imminent death; or
> (D) the threat that another person will imminently be subjected to death, severe physical pain or suffering, or the administration or application of mind-altering substances or other procedures calculated to disrupt profoundly the senses or personality;
> 
> US CODE: Title 18,2340. Definitions
> 
> it is common knowledge that water boarding is not fatal....and you will not die....sure it is uncomfortable....but it is not severe and has no lasting severe effects....
> 
> not torture....



Ah...so if it isn't fatal, it isn't torture.      Got it.


----------



## Liability

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no, asswipe.  I directed you to tell me here since aI am not inclined to go look at your drivel in a flame zone thread.
> 
> Do as you're told, dogdirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to direct me to do anything. I understand what you're aiming for here.
> 
> You want me to do what you say so you can say "good boy". Or, I won't do it and that way you can take the coward's way out of having a debate.
> 
> That's not going to fly little birdie.
> 
> My proposal for a debate is clearly obvious, especially since I proposed it again to you in the waterboarding thread. What do you think it's about? Monopoly?
Click to expand...


I have given you a direction, dogdirt.

Do as you're told, pussy.


----------



## Liability

maineman said:


> * * * *
> 
> claiming that waterboarding has been considered torture since the inquisition IS a fact.... and perhaps you should read up on the japanese war crimes trials and what we did to japanese officers who waterboarded OUR troops.  Are you really SO hypocritical that you would claim we have the right to come to a different conclusion about waterboarding when we are the ones USING it instead of the ones it is used ON?



It is also a "fact," that the way you argue makes you appear to be a bit of a douche.  Ok.  So now we know that it is a FACT that some people hold a belief.  That doesn't make the belif so, does it?

And I am aware that a few Japanese war criminals were accused of toture and that the U.S. included in the litany of such allegations the charge that they had committed waterboarding (or its fundamental equivalent).  And?  I didn't deny it.

You might want to learn how to comprehend what you're reading.  The fact that "we" labeled it "torture" THEN does not make that label accurate and it certainly doesn't mean that for perfectly VALID reasons we are barred from correcting that label, now.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> what part of "almost all we know about how hypothermia effects the human body is the direct product of Joseph Mengele's experiments on jewish twins" don't you understand, motherfucker?  I'm willing to bet that you don't take such a cavalier position about the cost effectiveness of torture when it's YOUR ASS on the slab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical idiot response is to shift the subject. Once again you've shown yourself to be a complete idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like you could keep up with a subject even if you lived in a Trapper Keeper.
Click to expand...


Did you think of that insult all by yourself?  I didn't think so. I've heard nine year olds use that exact same line.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "valuable information" part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valuable   /v'ælju&#601;b&#601;l/
> Synonyms:
> adjective: precious, costly, valued, rich, dear, useful, expensive, worthy
> If you describe something or someone as valuable, you mean that they are very useful and helpful. ADJ ADJ-GRADED
> Many of our teachers also have valuable academic links with Heidelberg University.
> If you decide to do you own make-up, here are a few valuable tips that will help you look your best.
> The experience was very valuable.
> Valuable objects are objects which are worth a lot of money. ADJ ADJ-GRADED
> Just because a camera is old does not mean it is valuable.
> ...valuable books.
> 
> information   /'&#618;nf&#601;&#691;m'e&#618;&#643;&#601;n/
> Synonyms:
> noun: intelligence, knowledge, notice, news, report, data
> Information about someone or something consists of facts about them. N-UNCOUNT
> Pat refused to give her any information about Sarah. + 'about'
> Each centre would provide information on technology and training. + 'on'
> For further information contact the number below.
> ...an important piece of information.
> The information was passed on to another government department.
> Information consists of the facts and figures that are stored and used by a computer program. N-UNCOUNT Tech:Computing
> Synonym data
> Pictures are scanned into a form of digital information that computers can recognize.
> Information is a service which you can telephone to find out someone's telephone number. N-UNCOUNT US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that certainly clears up what valuable information we got thru torture, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, I forgot you idiots can't think for yourselves. I understand how hard it must be for you numbskulls to do any research. The fact is the he gave up KSM along with other vital information that helped us to stop other planned attacks. 

ButI  don't expect you stupid fucks to understand any of it. So why don't you crawl back into the little hole from whence you came and dream of lollipops and lemon drops and let us adults take care of securing this nation and interrogating suspected terrorist.


----------



## Shogun

Liability said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no, asswipe.  I directed you to tell me here since aI am not inclined to go look at your drivel in a flame zone thread.
> 
> Do as you're told, dogdirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to direct me to do anything. I understand what you're aiming for here.
> 
> You want me to do what you say so you can say "good boy". Or, I won't do it and that way you can take the coward's way out of having a debate.
> 
> That's not going to fly little birdie.
> 
> My proposal for a debate is clearly obvious, especially since I proposed it again to you in the waterboarding thread. What do you think it's about? Monopoly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have given you a direction, dogdirt.
> 
> Do as you're told, pussy.
Click to expand...


speaking of PUSSIES... See any good threads to avoid today, PUSSY?


----------



## Shogun

Liability said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> claiming that waterboarding has been considered torture since the inquisition IS a fact.... and perhaps you should read up on the japanese war crimes trials and what we did to japanese officers who waterboarded OUR troops.  Are you really SO hypocritical that you would claim we have the right to come to a different conclusion about waterboarding when we are the ones USING it instead of the ones it is used ON?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also a "fact," that the way you argue makes you appear to be a bit of a douche.  Ok.  So now we know that it is a FACT that some people hold a belief.  That doesn't make the belif so, does it?
> 
> And I am aware that a few Japanese war criminals were accused of toture and that the U.S. included in the litany of such allegations the charge that they had committed waterboarding (or its fundamental equivalent).  And?  I didn't deny it.
> 
> You might want to learn how to comprehend what you're reading.  The fact that "we" labeled it "torture" THEN does not make that label accurate and it certainly doesn't mean that for perfectly VALID reasons we are barred from correcting that label, now.
Click to expand...




if the above red statement is TRULY what you think is a fact then, clearly, you have deeper issues than trying to retort with some of the most laugh-inducing retard frenzy tripe to hit these forums since PI got banned.

seriously.  

Your last paragraph, and the double standard bullshit that you seem to think invalidates a precedent definition, is just cream and cherries on top of the shit blizzard that is your overall forum participation.

SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Liability

Shogun said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to direct me to do anything. I understand what you're aiming for here.
> 
> You want me to do what you say so you can say "good boy". Or, I won't do it and that way you can take the coward's way out of having a debate.
> 
> That's not going to fly little birdie.
> 
> My proposal for a debate is clearly obvious, especially since I proposed it again to you in the waterboarding thread. What do you think it's about? Monopoly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have given you a direction, dogdirt.
> 
> Do as you're told, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> speaking of PUSSIES... See any good threads to avoid today, PUSSY?
Click to expand...


It's funny to see an ineffectual twit like the pussy popgun jumping in to try to give a leg up to another nitwit in need of assistance.  Does dogdirt really have to suck off your micro-cock now?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> valuable   /v'ælju&#601;b&#601;l/
> Synonyms:
> adjective: precious, costly, valued, rich, dear, useful, expensive, worthy
> If you describe something or someone as valuable, you mean that they are very useful and helpful. ADJ ADJ-GRADED
> Many of our teachers also have valuable academic links with Heidelberg University.
> If you decide to do you own make-up, here are a few valuable tips that will help you look your best.
> The experience was very valuable.
> Valuable objects are objects which are worth a lot of money. ADJ ADJ-GRADED
> Just because a camera is old does not mean it is valuable.
> ...valuable books.
> 
> information   /'&#618;nf&#601;&#691;m'e&#618;&#643;&#601;n/
> Synonyms:
> noun: intelligence, knowledge, notice, news, report, data
> Information about someone or something consists of facts about them. N-UNCOUNT
> Pat refused to give her any information about Sarah. + 'about'
> Each centre would provide information on technology and training. + 'on'
> For further information contact the number below.
> ...an important piece of information.
> The information was passed on to another government department.
> Information consists of the facts and figures that are stored and used by a computer program. N-UNCOUNT Tech:Computing
> Synonym data
> Pictures are scanned into a form of digital information that computers can recognize.
> Information is a service which you can telephone to find out someone's telephone number. N-UNCOUNT US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that certainly clears up what valuable information we got thru torture, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I forgot you idiots can't think for yourselves. I understand how hard it must be for you numbskulls to do any research. The fact is the he gave up KSM along with other vital information that helped us to stop other planned attacks.
> 
> ButI  don't expect you stupid fucks to understand any of it. So why don't you crawl back into the little hole from whence you came and dream of lollipops and lemon drops and let us adults take care of securing this nation and interrogating suspected terrorist.
Click to expand...


and if you enhance this interrogation the suspected terrorist will soon be a confirmed terrorist. if one waterboarding sessions does not suffice, you can do it as long as needed until the terrorist confesses.


----------



## Liability

Shogun said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> claiming that waterboarding has been considered torture since the inquisition IS a fact.... and perhaps you should read up on the japanese war crimes trials and what we did to japanese officers who waterboarded OUR troops.  Are you really SO hypocritical that you would claim we have the right to come to a different conclusion about waterboarding when we are the ones USING it instead of the ones it is used ON?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also a "fact," that the way you argue makes you appear to be a bit of a douche.  Ok.  So now we know that it is a FACT that some people hold a belief.  That doesn't make the belif so, does it?
> 
> And I am aware that a few Japanese war criminals were accused of toture and that the U.S. included in the litany of such allegations the charge that they had committed waterboarding (or its fundamental equivalent).  And?  I didn't deny it.
> 
> You might want to learn how to comprehend what you're reading.  The fact that "we" labeled it "torture" THEN does not make that label accurate and it certainly doesn't mean that for perfectly VALID reasons we are barred from correcting that label, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the above red statement is TRULY what you think is a fact then, clearly, you have deeper issues than trying to retort with some of the most laugh-inducing retard frenzy tripe to hit these forums since PI got banned.
> 
> seriously.
> 
> [Balance of the standard insipid popgun bullshit deleted for brevity] * * * *
Click to expand...


It is a fact.  That a retard such as you is unable to discern that it is a fact only speaks to your severe mental retardation.

Note: the way he argues doesn't MAKE him a douche.  That wouldn't be a statement of FACT.  That would be merely a statement of opinion.

But it IS a fact that people form opinions about him based on what he says or the way in which he says it.

I'm pretty sure that one will sail over your pinhead, too.


----------



## Shogun

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have given you a direction, dogdirt.
> 
> Do as you're told, pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of PUSSIES... See any good threads to avoid today, PUSSY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny to see an ineffectual twit like the pussy popgun jumping in to try to give a leg up to another nitwit in need of assistance.  Does dogdirt really have to suck off your micro-cock now?
Click to expand...


you know, try as you might the only thing that you sound like is one long, drawn out pussy fart.... pussy.  Hell, I bet you furiously refresh that thread like the Son of Sam yelling at barking dogs noting on your little list who to, laughably, pepper with your standard issue trite bullshit.

POPGUN... whooooooah... impressive.





:yawnburpfart:


----------



## Shogun

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is also a "fact," that the way you argue makes you appear to be a bit of a douche.  Ok.  So now we know that it is a FACT that some people hold a belief.  That doesn't make the belif so, does it?
> 
> And I am aware that a few Japanese war criminals were accused of toture and that the U.S. included in the litany of such allegations the charge that they had committed waterboarding (or its fundamental equivalent).  And?  I didn't deny it.
> 
> You might want to learn how to comprehend what you're reading.  The fact that "we" labeled it "torture" THEN does not make that label accurate and it certainly doesn't mean that for perfectly VALID reasons we are barred from correcting that label, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the above red statement is TRULY what you think is a fact then, clearly, you have deeper issues than trying to retort with some of the most laugh-inducing retard frenzy tripe to hit these forums since PI got banned.
> 
> seriously.
> 
> [Balance of the standard insipid popgun bullshit deleted for brevity] * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact.  That a retard such as you is unable to discern that it is a fact only speaks to your severe mental retardation.
> 
> Note: the way he argues doesn't MAKE him a douche.  That wouldn't be a statement of FACT.  That would be merely a statement of opinion.
> 
> But it IS a fact that people form opinions about him based on what he says or the way in which he says it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that one will sail over your pinhead, too.
Click to expand...


no, it's really not a fact.  Indeed, that you seem to think so illustrates exactly why you are such a punchline around here.  


SERIOUSLY.

just so you know, those "people" you bring up don't uniformly leap to the fucking defense like you do because THEY are not so paranoid about how they are perceived like you are.  Many may disagree with him.. but rarely do they act like a fucking crybaby throwing out profanity like a 12 year old who saw the work FUCK scrawled on a bathroom door for the first time like you do.  


and, trust me Hannity reject, you couldn't sail a fucking helium balloon over anyone's head around here.  If deep concepts were long jump distances you'd need to climb out of your fucking rascal before hitting the sand pit.  chew on that, you silly little blowjob baby.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical idiot response is to shift the subject. Once again you've shown yourself to be a complete idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like you could keep up with a subject even if you lived in a Trapper Keeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think of that insult all by yourself?  I didn't think so. I've heard nine year olds use that exact same line.
Click to expand...



You probably sit next to nine year olds all the time be it on the bus or in the classroom so I am not surprised you hear what they say.  Though I am a bit shocked you can remember.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have given you a direction, dogdirt.
> 
> Do as you're told, pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of PUSSIES... See any good threads to avoid today, PUSSY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny to see an ineffectual twit like the pussy popgun jumping in to try to give a leg up to another nitwit in need of assistance.  Does dogdirt really have to suck off your micro-cock now?
Click to expand...


Considering how much you talk about sucking dicks, you have to be the most homosexual straight guy that ever lived.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> valuable   /v'ælju&#601;b&#601;l/
> Synonyms:
> adjective: precious, costly, valued, rich, dear, useful, expensive, worthy
> If you describe something or someone as valuable, you mean that they are very useful and helpful. ADJ ADJ-GRADED
> Many of our teachers also have valuable academic links with Heidelberg University.
> If you decide to do you own make-up, here are a few valuable tips that will help you look your best.
> The experience was very valuable.
> Valuable objects are objects which are worth a lot of money. ADJ ADJ-GRADED
> Just because a camera is old does not mean it is valuable.
> ...valuable books.
> 
> information   /'&#618;nf&#601;&#691;m'e&#618;&#643;&#601;n/
> Synonyms:
> noun: intelligence, knowledge, notice, news, report, data
> Information about someone or something consists of facts about them. N-UNCOUNT
> Pat refused to give her any information about Sarah. + 'about'
> Each centre would provide information on technology and training. + 'on'
> For further information contact the number below.
> ...an important piece of information.
> The information was passed on to another government department.
> Information consists of the facts and figures that are stored and used by a computer program. N-UNCOUNT Tech:Computing
> Synonym data
> Pictures are scanned into a form of digital information that computers can recognize.
> Information is a service which you can telephone to find out someone's telephone number. N-UNCOUNT US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that certainly clears up what valuable information we got thru torture, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I forgot you idiots can't think for yourselves. I understand how hard it must be for you numbskulls to do any research. The fact is the he gave up KSM along with other vital information that helped us to stop other planned attacks.
> 
> ButI  don't expect you stupid fucks to understand any of it. So why don't you crawl back into the little hole from whence you came and dream of lollipops and lemon drops and let us adults take care of securing this nation and interrogating suspected terrorist.
Click to expand...



You gotta link to support any of this?  Or are we traitors for doing something truly bizarre by asking for evidence?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like you could keep up with a subject even if you lived in a Trapper Keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think of that insult all by yourself?  I didn't think so. I've heard nine year olds use that exact same line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You probably sit next to nine year olds all the time be it on the bus or in the classroom so I am not surprised you hear what they say.  Though I am a bit shocked you can remember.
Click to expand...


Wow you really are stupid. The nine year olds I was speaking of are my twin grandchildren. But I figured you would attempt  yet another lame insult, it seems to be the M.O. of you left wing idiots.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that certainly clears up what valuable information we got thru torture, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I forgot you idiots can't think for yourselves. I understand how hard it must be for you numbskulls to do any research. The fact is the he gave up KSM along with other vital information that helped us to stop other planned attacks.
> 
> ButI  don't expect you stupid fucks to understand any of it. So why don't you crawl back into the little hole from whence you came and dream of lollipops and lemon drops and let us adults take care of securing this nation and interrogating suspected terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta link to support any of this?  Or are we traitors for doing something truly bizarre by asking for evidence?
Click to expand...


Evidence that information was gleened from enhanced interrogation? Well hell I figured that was common knowledge. But I digress, knowledge is not your strong point. 

The Justice Department memo of May 30, 2005. It notes that "the CIA believes 'the intelligence acquired from these interrogations has been a key reason why al Qaeda has failed to launch a spectacular attack in the West since 11 September 2001.' . . . In particular, the CIA believes that it would have been unable to obtain critical information from numerous detainees, including [Khalid Sheik Mohammed] and Abu Zubaydah, without these enhanced techniques." The memo continues: "Before the CIA used enhanced techniques . . . KSM resisted giving any answers to questions about future attacks, simply noting, 'Soon you will find out.' " Once the techniques were applied, "interrogations have led to specific, actionable intelligence, as well as a general increase in the amount of intelligence regarding al Qaeda and its affiliates." 

Marc A. Thiessen - Enhanced Interrogations Worked - washingtonpost.com


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of PUSSIES... See any good threads to avoid today, PUSSY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to see an ineffectual twit like the pussy popgun jumping in to try to give a leg up to another nitwit in need of assistance.  Does dogdirt really have to suck off your micro-cock now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering how much you talk about sucking dicks, you have to be the most homosexual straight guy that ever lived.
Click to expand...


How thoroughly unoriginal and completely illogical.  Of course, that means that the quoted post is just typical fare from _bent tight._

Assholes like _bent tight_ think that TALKING about sex equals oral sex.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I forgot you idiots can't think for yourselves. I understand how hard it must be for you numbskulls to do any research. The fact is the he gave up KSM along with other vital information that helped us to stop other planned attacks.
> 
> ButI  don't expect you stupid fucks to understand any of it. So why don't you crawl back into the little hole from whence you came and dream of lollipops and lemon drops and let us adults take care of securing this nation and interrogating suspected terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta link to support any of this?  Or are we traitors for doing something truly bizarre by asking for evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence that information was gleened from enhanced interrogation? Well hell I figured that was common knowledge. But I digress, knowledge is not your strong point.
> 
> The Justice Department memo of May 30, 2005. It notes that "the CIA believes 'the intelligence acquired from these interrogations has been a key reason why al Qaeda has failed to launch a spectacular attack in the West since 11 September 2001.' . . . In particular, the CIA believes that it would have been unable to obtain critical information from numerous detainees, including [Khalid Sheik Mohammed] and Abu Zubaydah, without these enhanced techniques." The memo continues: "Before the CIA used enhanced techniques . . . KSM resisted giving any answers to questions about future attacks, simply noting, 'Soon you will find out.' " Once the techniques were applied, "interrogations have led to specific, actionable intelligence, as well as a general increase in the amount of intelligence regarding al Qaeda and its affiliates."
> 
> Marc A. Thiessen - Enhanced Interrogations Worked - washingtonpost.com
Click to expand...


let's ask ali soufan

Testimony




> ..
> 
> During his capture Abu Zubaydah had been injured. After seeing the extent of his injuries, the CIA medical team supporting us decided they were not equipped to treat him and we had to take him to a hospital or he would die. A*t the hospital, we continued our questioning as much as possible, while taking into account his medical condition and the need to know all information he might have on existing threats.
> 
> We were once again very successful and elicited information regarding the role of KSM as the mastermind of the 9/11 attacks, and lots of other information that remains classified. (It is important to remember that before this we had no idea of KSM's role in 9/11 or his importance in the al Qaeda leadership structure.) All this happened before the CTC team arrived. *
> 
> A few days after we started questioning Abu Zubaydah, the CTC interrogation team finally arrived from DC *with a contractor who was instructing them on how they should conduct the interrogations, and we were removed*. Immediately, on the instructions of the contractor, *harsh techniques were introduced*, starting with nudity. (The harsher techniques mentioned in the memos were not introduced or even discussed at this point.)
> 
> The n*ew techniques did not produce results as Abu Zubaydah shut down and stopped talking.* At that time nudity and low-level sleep deprivation (between 24 and 48 hours) was being used. After a few days of getting no information, and after repeated inquiries from DC asking why all of sudden no information was being transmitted (when before there had been a steady stream), we again were given control of the interrogation.
> 
> *We then returned to using the Informed Interrogation Approach. Within a few hours, Abu Zubaydah again started talking and gave us important actionable intelligence.
> *
> This included the details of Jose Padilla, the so-called "dirty bomber." To remind you of how important this information was viewed at the time, the then-Attorney General, John Ashcroft, held a press conference from Moscow to discuss the news. Other important actionable intelligence was also gained that remains classified.
> 
> After a few days, the contractor attempted to once again try his untested theory and he started to re-implementing the harsh techniques. He moved this time further along the force continuum, introducing loud noise and then temperature manipulation.
> 
> Throughout this time, my fellow FBI agent and I, along with a top CIA interrogator who was working with us, protested, but we were overruled. I should also note that another colleague, an operational psychologist for the CIA, had left the location because he objected to what was being done.
> 
> Again, however, the technique wasn't working and Abu Zubaydah wasn't revealing any information, so we were once again brought back in to interrogate him. We found it harder to reengage him this time, because of how the techniques had affected him, but eventually, we succeeded, and he re-engaged again.
> 
> Once again the contractor insisted on stepping up the notches of his experiment, and this time he requested the authorization to place Abu Zubaydah in a confinement box, as the next stage in the force continuum. While everything I saw to this point were nowhere near the severity later listed in the memos, the evolution of the contractor's theory, along with what I had seen till then, struck me as "borderline torture."
> 
> As the Department of Justice IG report released last year states, I protested to my superiors in the FBI and refused to be a part of what was happening. The Director of the FBI, Robert Mueller, a man I deeply respect, agreed passing the message that "we don't do that," and I was pulled out.
> 
> *As you can see from this timeline, many of the claims made in the memos about the success of the enhanced techniques are inaccurate. For example, it is untrue to claim Abu Zubaydah wasn't cooperating before August 1, 2002. The truth is that we got actionable intelligence from him in the first hour of interrogating him.
> *
> In addition, simply by putting together dates cited in the memos with claims made, falsehoods are obvious. F*or example, it has been claimed that waterboarding got Abu Zubaydah to give up information leading to the capture of Jose Padilla. But that doesn't add up: Waterboarding wasn't approved until 1August 2002 (verbally it was authorized around mid July 2002), and Padilla was arrested in May 2002. *
> 
> *The same goes for KSM's involvement in 9/11: That was discovered in April 2002, while waterboarding was not introduced until almost three months later. It speaks volumes that the quoted instances of harsh interrogation methods being a success are false. *
> 
> Nor can it be said that the harsh techniques were effective, which is why we had to be called back in repeatedly. As we know from the memos, the techniques that were apparently introduced after I left did not appear to work either, which is why the memos granted authorization for harsher techniques. That continued for several months right till waterboarding was introduced, which had to be used 83 times &#8211; an indication that Abu Zubaydah had called the interrogator's bluff knowing the glass ceiling that existed.
> 
> Authoritative CIA, FBI, and military sources have also questioned the claims made by the advocates of the techniques. For example, in one of the recently released Justice Department memos, the author, Stephen Bradbury, acknowledged a (still classified) internal CIA Inspector General report that had found it "difficult to determine conclusively whether interrogations have provided information critical to interdicting specific imminent attacks."
> 
> In summary, the Informed Interrogation Approach outlined in the Army Field Manual is the most effective, reliable, and speedy approach we have for interrogating terrorists. It is legal and has worked time and again.
> 
> *It was a mistake to abandon it in favor of harsh interrogation methods that are harmful, shameful, slower, unreliable, ineffective, and play directly into the enemy's handbook.* It was a mistake to abandon an approach that was working and naively replace it with an untested method. It was a mistake to abandon an approach that is based on the cumulative wisdom and successful tradition of our military, intelligence, and law enforcement community, in favor of techniques advocated by contractors with no relevant experience.
> 
> The mistake was so costly precisely because the situation was, and remains, too risky to allow someone to experiment with amateurish, Hollywood style interrogation methods- that in reality- taints sources, risks outcomes, ignores the end game, and diminishes our moral high ground in a battle that is impossible to win without first capturing the hearts and minds around the world. It was one of the worst and most harmful decisions made in our efforts against al Qaeda.


----------



## mal

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Justice Department memo of May 30, 2005. It notes that "the CIA believes 'the intelligence acquired from these interrogations has been a key reason why al Qaeda has failed to launch a spectacular attack in the West since 11 September 2001.' . . . In particular, the CIA believes that it would have been unable to obtain critical information from numerous detainees, including [Khalid Sheik Mohammed] and Abu Zubaydah, without these enhanced techniques." The memo continues: "Before the CIA used enhanced techniques . . . KSM resisted giving any answers to questions about future attacks, simply noting, 'Soon you will find out.' " Once the techniques were applied, "interrogations have led to specific, actionable intelligence, as well as a general increase in the amount of intelligence regarding al Qaeda and its affiliates."
> 
> Marc A. Thiessen - Enhanced Interrogations Worked - washingtonpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's ask ali soufan
> 
> Testimony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> [/B]
> In addition, simply by putting together dates cited in the memos with claims made, falsehoods are obvious. F*or example, it has been claimed that waterboarding got Abu Zubaydah to give up information leading to the capture of Jose Padilla. But that doesn't add up: Waterboarding wasn't approved until 1August 2002 (verbally it was authorized around mid July 2002), and Padilla was arrested in May 2002. *
> 
> *The same goes for KSM's involvement in 9/11: That was discovered in April 2002, while waterboarding was not introduced until almost three months later. It speaks volumes that the quoted instances of harsh interrogation methods being a success are false. *
> 
> Nor can it be said that the harsh techniques were effective, which is why we had to be called back in repeatedly. As we know from the memos, the techniques that were apparently introduced after I left did not appear to work either, which is why the memos granted authorization for harsher techniques. That continued for several months right till waterboarding was introduced, which had to be used 83 times  an indication that Abu Zubaydah had called the interrogator's bluff knowing the glass ceiling that existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Your Info doesn't Negate the Original Post...



peace...


----------



## L.K.Eder

tha malcontent said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Justice Department memo of May 30, 2005. It notes that "the CIA believes 'the intelligence acquired from these interrogations has been a key reason why al Qaeda has failed to launch a spectacular attack in the West since 11 September 2001.' . . . In particular, the CIA believes that it would have been unable to obtain critical information from numerous detainees, including [Khalid Sheik Mohammed] and Abu Zubaydah, without these enhanced techniques." The memo continues: "Before the CIA used enhanced techniques . . . KSM resisted giving any answers to questions about future attacks, simply noting, 'Soon you will find out.' " Once the techniques were applied, "interrogations have led to specific, actionable intelligence, as well as a general increase in the amount of intelligence regarding al Qaeda and its affiliates."
> 
> Marc A. Thiessen - Enhanced Interrogations Worked - washingtonpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's ask ali soufan
> 
> Testimony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> [/B]
> In addition, simply by putting together dates cited in the memos with claims made, falsehoods are obvious. F*or example, it has been claimed that waterboarding got Abu Zubaydah to give up information leading to the capture of Jose Padilla. But that doesn't add up: Waterboarding wasn't approved until 1August 2002 (verbally it was authorized around mid July 2002), and Padilla was arrested in May 2002. *
> 
> *The same goes for KSM's involvement in 9/11: That was discovered in April 2002, while waterboarding was not introduced until almost three months later. It speaks volumes that the quoted instances of harsh interrogation methods being a success are false. *
> 
> Nor can it be said that the harsh techniques were effective, which is why we had to be called back in repeatedly. As we know from the memos, the techniques that were apparently introduced after I left did not appear to work either, which is why the memos granted authorization for harsher techniques. That continued for several months right till waterboarding was introduced, which had to be used 83 times &#8211; an indication that Abu Zubaydah had called the interrogator's bluff knowing the glass ceiling that existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Info doesn't Negate the Original Post...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


did you read it? it says "enhanced" takes too long, is contra-productive and results in unreliable intelligence. not even starting to address the legal implications for a subsequent trial.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think of that insult all by yourself?  I didn't think so. I've heard nine year olds use that exact same line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably sit next to nine year olds all the time be it on the bus or in the classroom so I am not surprised you hear what they say.  Though I am a bit shocked you can remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you really are stupid. The nine year olds I was speaking of are my twin grandchildren. But I figured you would attempt  yet another lame insult, it seems to be the M.O. of you left wing idiots.
Click to expand...



That joke really flew over your head.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to see an ineffectual twit like the pussy popgun jumping in to try to give a leg up to another nitwit in need of assistance.  Does dogdirt really have to suck off your micro-cock now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much you talk about sucking dicks, you have to be the most homosexual straight guy that ever lived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How thoroughly unoriginal and completely illogical.  Of course, that means that the quoted post is just typical fare from _bent tight._
> 
> Assholes like _bent tight_ think that TALKING about sex equals oral sex.
Click to expand...


You talk about sucking dick more times in a single day than the entire porn industry does in five years.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I forgot you idiots can't think for yourselves. I understand how hard it must be for you numbskulls to do any research. The fact is the he gave up KSM along with other vital information that helped us to stop other planned attacks.
> 
> ButI  don't expect you stupid fucks to understand any of it. So why don't you crawl back into the little hole from whence you came and dream of lollipops and lemon drops and let us adults take care of securing this nation and interrogating suspected terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta link to support any of this?  Or are we traitors for doing something truly bizarre by asking for evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence that information was gleened from enhanced interrogation? Well hell I figured that was common knowledge. But I digress, knowledge is not your strong point.
> 
> The Justice Department memo of May 30, 2005. It notes that "the CIA believes 'the intelligence acquired from these interrogations has been a key reason why al Qaeda has failed to launch a spectacular attack in the West since 11 September 2001.' . . . In particular, the CIA believes that it would have been unable to obtain critical information from numerous detainees, including [Khalid Sheik Mohammed] and Abu Zubaydah, without these enhanced techniques." The memo continues: "Before the CIA used enhanced techniques . . . KSM resisted giving any answers to questions about future attacks, simply noting, 'Soon you will find out.' " Once the techniques were applied, "interrogations have led to specific, actionable intelligence, as well as a general increase in the amount of intelligence regarding al Qaeda and its affiliates."
> 
> Marc A. Thiessen - Enhanced Interrogations Worked - washingtonpost.com
Click to expand...



Lol!  That's it?  That's all you have?  Fucking idiot.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much you talk about sucking dicks, you have to be the most homosexual straight guy that ever lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How thoroughly unoriginal and completely illogical.  Of course, that means that the quoted post is just typical fare from _bent tight._
> 
> Assholes like _bent tight_ think that TALKING about sex equals oral sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk about sucking dick more times in a single day than the entire porn industry does in five years.
Click to expand...


Oh come now.  You KNOW that's untrue, from your days in the business as the stand-in cock sucker.

In any case, talking about sex STILL doesn't mean "oral sex."


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta link to support any of this?  Or are we traitors for doing something truly bizarre by asking for evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence that information was gleened from enhanced interrogation? Well hell I figured that was common knowledge. But I digress, knowledge is not your strong point.
> 
> The Justice Department memo of May 30, 2005. It notes that "the CIA believes 'the intelligence acquired from these interrogations has been a key reason why al Qaeda has failed to launch a spectacular attack in the West since 11 September 2001.' . . . In particular, the CIA believes that it would have been unable to obtain critical information from numerous detainees, including [Khalid Sheik Mohammed] and Abu Zubaydah, without these enhanced techniques." The memo continues: "Before the CIA used enhanced techniques . . . KSM resisted giving any answers to questions about future attacks, simply noting, 'Soon you will find out.' " Once the techniques were applied, "interrogations have led to specific, actionable intelligence, as well as a general increase in the amount of intelligence regarding al Qaeda and its affiliates."
> 
> Marc A. Thiessen - Enhanced Interrogations Worked - washingtonpost.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  That's it?  That's all you have?  Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


First off, lonestar never said that's ALL he has.  It was pretty solid and damn responsive, however.  That brings us to "secondly."  

Secondly, your empty effort to respond to lonestar's quite factual post with your pathetic form of derision is very much the same as you admitting that you've got no actual response at all.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence that information was gleened from enhanced interrogation? Well hell I figured that was common knowledge. But I digress, knowledge is not your strong point.
> 
> The Justice Department memo of May 30, 2005. It notes that "the CIA believes 'the intelligence acquired from these interrogations has been a key reason why al Qaeda has failed to launch a spectacular attack in the West since 11 September 2001.' . . . In particular, the CIA believes that it would have been unable to obtain critical information from numerous detainees, including [Khalid Sheik Mohammed] and Abu Zubaydah, without these enhanced techniques." The memo continues: "Before the CIA used enhanced techniques . . . KSM resisted giving any answers to questions about future attacks, simply noting, 'Soon you will find out.' " Once the techniques were applied, "interrogations have led to specific, actionable intelligence, as well as a general increase in the amount of intelligence regarding al Qaeda and its affiliates."
> 
> Marc A. Thiessen - Enhanced Interrogations Worked - washingtonpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  That's it?  That's all you have?  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, lonestar never said that's ALL he has.  It was pretty solid and damn responsive, however.  That brings us to "secondly."
> 
> Secondly, your empty effort to respond to lonestar's quite factual post with your pathetic form of derision is very much the same as you admitting that you've got no actual response at all.
Click to expand...


jesse helms' senior policy advisor and rummy's and w.s speech writer vs. the guy who actually interrogated abu zubaydah. hmm, tough choice, for you.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence that information was gleened from enhanced interrogation? Well hell I figured that was common knowledge. But I digress, knowledge is not your strong point.
> 
> The Justice Department memo of May 30, 2005. It notes that "the CIA believes 'the intelligence acquired from these interrogations has been a key reason why al Qaeda has failed to launch a spectacular attack in the West since 11 September 2001.' . . . In particular, the CIA believes that it would have been unable to obtain critical information from numerous detainees, including [Khalid Sheik Mohammed] and Abu Zubaydah, without these enhanced techniques." The memo continues: "Before the CIA used enhanced techniques . . . KSM resisted giving any answers to questions about future attacks, simply noting, 'Soon you will find out.' " Once the techniques were applied, "interrogations have led to specific, actionable intelligence, as well as a general increase in the amount of intelligence regarding al Qaeda and its affiliates."
> 
> Marc A. Thiessen - Enhanced Interrogations Worked - washingtonpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  That's it?  That's all you have?  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, lonestar never said that's ALL he has.  It was pretty solid and damn responsive, however.  That brings us to "secondly."
> 
> Secondly, your empty effort to respond to lonestar's quite factual post with your pathetic form of derision is very much the same as you admitting that you've got no actual response at all.
Click to expand...


Rotfl!  He didn't provide any evidence!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta link to support any of this?  Or are we traitors for doing something truly bizarre by asking for evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence that information was gleened from enhanced interrogation? Well hell I figured that was common knowledge. But I digress, knowledge is not your strong point.
> 
> The Justice Department memo of May 30, 2005. It notes that "the CIA believes 'the intelligence acquired from these interrogations has been a key reason why al Qaeda has failed to launch a spectacular attack in the West since 11 September 2001.' . . . In particular, the CIA believes that it would have been unable to obtain critical information from numerous detainees, including [Khalid Sheik Mohammed] and Abu Zubaydah, without these enhanced techniques." The memo continues: "Before the CIA used enhanced techniques . . . KSM resisted giving any answers to questions about future attacks, simply noting, 'Soon you will find out.' " Once the techniques were applied, "interrogations have led to specific, actionable intelligence, as well as a general increase in the amount of intelligence regarding al Qaeda and its affiliates."
> 
> Marc A. Thiessen - Enhanced Interrogations Worked - washingtonpost.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let's ask ali soufan
> 
> Testimony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> During his capture Abu Zubaydah had been injured. After seeing the extent of his injuries, the CIA medical team supporting us decided they were not equipped to treat him and we had to take him to a hospital or he would die. A*t the hospital, we continued our questioning as much as possible, while taking into account his medical condition and the need to know all information he might have on existing threats.
> 
> We were once again very successful and elicited information regarding the role of KSM as the mastermind of the 9/11 attacks, and lots of other information that remains classified. (It is important to remember that before this we had no idea of KSM's role in 9/11 or his importance in the al Qaeda leadership structure.) All this happened before the CTC team arrived. *
> 
> A few days after we started questioning Abu Zubaydah, the CTC interrogation team finally arrived from DC *with a contractor who was instructing them on how they should conduct the interrogations, and we were removed*. Immediately, on the instructions of the contractor, *harsh techniques were introduced*, starting with nudity. (The harsher techniques mentioned in the memos were not introduced or even discussed at this point.)
> 
> The n*ew techniques did not produce results as Abu Zubaydah shut down and stopped talking.* At that time nudity and low-level sleep deprivation (between 24 and 48 hours) was being used. After a few days of getting no information, and after repeated inquiries from DC asking why all of sudden no information was being transmitted (when before there had been a steady stream), we again were given control of the interrogation.
> 
> *We then returned to using the Informed Interrogation Approach. Within a few hours, Abu Zubaydah again started talking and gave us important actionable intelligence.
> *
> This included the details of Jose Padilla, the so-called "dirty bomber." To remind you of how important this information was viewed at the time, the then-Attorney General, John Ashcroft, held a press conference from Moscow to discuss the news. Other important actionable intelligence was also gained that remains classified.
> 
> After a few days, the contractor attempted to once again try his untested theory and he started to re-implementing the harsh techniques. He moved this time further along the force continuum, introducing loud noise and then temperature manipulation.
> 
> Throughout this time, my fellow FBI agent and I, along with a top CIA interrogator who was working with us, protested, but we were overruled. I should also note that another colleague, an operational psychologist for the CIA, had left the location because he objected to what was being done.
> 
> Again, however, the technique wasn't working and Abu Zubaydah wasn't revealing any information, so we were once again brought back in to interrogate him. We found it harder to reengage him this time, because of how the techniques had affected him, but eventually, we succeeded, and he re-engaged again.
> 
> Once again the contractor insisted on stepping up the notches of his experiment, and this time he requested the authorization to place Abu Zubaydah in a confinement box, as the next stage in the force continuum. While everything I saw to this point were nowhere near the severity later listed in the memos, the evolution of the contractor's theory, along with what I had seen till then, struck me as "borderline torture."
> 
> As the Department of Justice IG report released last year states, I protested to my superiors in the FBI and refused to be a part of what was happening. The Director of the FBI, Robert Mueller, a man I deeply respect, agreed passing the message that "we don't do that," and I was pulled out.
> 
> *As you can see from this timeline, many of the claims made in the memos about the success of the enhanced techniques are inaccurate. For example, it is untrue to claim Abu Zubaydah wasn't cooperating before August 1, 2002. The truth is that we got actionable intelligence from him in the first hour of interrogating him.
> *
> In addition, simply by putting together dates cited in the memos with claims made, falsehoods are obvious. F*or example, it has been claimed that waterboarding got Abu Zubaydah to give up information leading to the capture of Jose Padilla. But that doesn't add up: Waterboarding wasn't approved until 1August 2002 (verbally it was authorized around mid July 2002), and Padilla was arrested in May 2002. *
> 
> *The same goes for KSM's involvement in 9/11: That was discovered in April 2002, while waterboarding was not introduced until almost three months later. It speaks volumes that the quoted instances of harsh interrogation methods being a success are false. *
> 
> Nor can it be said that the harsh techniques were effective, which is why we had to be called back in repeatedly. As we know from the memos, the techniques that were apparently introduced after I left did not appear to work either, which is why the memos granted authorization for harsher techniques. That continued for several months right till waterboarding was introduced, which had to be used 83 times  an indication that Abu Zubaydah had called the interrogator's bluff knowing the glass ceiling that existed.
> 
> Authoritative CIA, FBI, and military sources have also questioned the claims made by the advocates of the techniques. For example, in one of the recently released Justice Department memos, the author, Stephen Bradbury, acknowledged a (still classified) internal CIA Inspector General report that had found it "difficult to determine conclusively whether interrogations have provided information critical to interdicting specific imminent attacks."
> 
> In summary, the Informed Interrogation Approach outlined in the Army Field Manual is the most effective, reliable, and speedy approach we have for interrogating terrorists. It is legal and has worked time and again.
> 
> *It was a mistake to abandon it in favor of harsh interrogation methods that are harmful, shameful, slower, unreliable, ineffective, and play directly into the enemy's handbook.* It was a mistake to abandon an approach that was working and naively replace it with an untested method. It was a mistake to abandon an approach that is based on the cumulative wisdom and successful tradition of our military, intelligence, and law enforcement community, in favor of techniques advocated by contractors with no relevant experience.
> 
> The mistake was so costly precisely because the situation was, and remains, too risky to allow someone to experiment with amateurish, Hollywood style interrogation methods- that in reality- taints sources, risks outcomes, ignores the end game, and diminishes our moral high ground in a battle that is impossible to win without first capturing the hearts and minds around the world. It was one of the worst and most harmful decisions made in our efforts against al Qaeda.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's mostly his opinion, I've heard other CIA operatives give a very different account. One example is former CIA Director Michael Hayden saying the "techniques provided extremely useful information about al Qaeda and have led to repeated successes against the terror network". And  I am convinced that the program got the maximum amount of information. Particularly out of that first generation of detainees.

Referring to 9-11 plotter Khalid Sheikh Mohammed and al Qaeda financier Abu Zubaydah, Hayden said he couldnt conceive of another way for them to have provided useful intelligence, given their character and given their commitment to what it is they do.

You cant say it didnt work. It worked, Hayden said in a wide-ranging farewell interview with reporters at the CIAs headquarters in Langley, Va. 

 Fact is actionable intel was gleened from enhanced interrogation techniques. But the current adminstration will not release the classified memos the detail the valuable information obtained.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence that information was gleened from enhanced interrogation? Well hell I figured that was common knowledge. But I digress, knowledge is not your strong point.
> 
> The Justice Department memo of May 30, 2005. It notes that "the CIA believes 'the intelligence acquired from these interrogations has been a key reason why al Qaeda has failed to launch a spectacular attack in the West since 11 September 2001.' . . . In particular, the CIA believes that it would have been unable to obtain critical information from numerous detainees, including [Khalid Sheik Mohammed] and Abu Zubaydah, without these enhanced techniques." The memo continues: "Before the CIA used enhanced techniques . . . KSM resisted giving any answers to questions about future attacks, simply noting, 'Soon you will find out.' " Once the techniques were applied, "interrogations have led to specific, actionable intelligence, as well as a general increase in the amount of intelligence regarding al Qaeda and its affiliates."
> 
> Marc A. Thiessen - Enhanced Interrogations Worked - washingtonpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's ask ali soufan
> 
> Testimony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> During his capture Abu Zubaydah had been injured. After seeing the extent of his injuries, the CIA medical team supporting us decided they were not equipped to treat him and we had to take him to a hospital or he would die. A*t the hospital, we continued our questioning as much as possible, while taking into account his medical condition and the need to know all information he might have on existing threats.
> 
> We were once again very successful and elicited information regarding the role of KSM as the mastermind of the 9/11 attacks, and lots of other information that remains classified. (It is important to remember that before this we had no idea of KSM's role in 9/11 or his importance in the al Qaeda leadership structure.) All this happened before the CTC team arrived. *
> 
> A few days after we started questioning Abu Zubaydah, the CTC interrogation team finally arrived from DC *with a contractor who was instructing them on how they should conduct the interrogations, and we were removed*. Immediately, on the instructions of the contractor, *harsh techniques were introduced*, starting with nudity. (The harsher techniques mentioned in the memos were not introduced or even discussed at this point.)
> 
> The n*ew techniques did not produce results as Abu Zubaydah shut down and stopped talking.* At that time nudity and low-level sleep deprivation (between 24 and 48 hours) was being used. After a few days of getting no information, and after repeated inquiries from DC asking why all of sudden no information was being transmitted (when before there had been a steady stream), we again were given control of the interrogation.
> 
> *We then returned to using the Informed Interrogation Approach. Within a few hours, Abu Zubaydah again started talking and gave us important actionable intelligence.
> *
> This included the details of Jose Padilla, the so-called "dirty bomber." To remind you of how important this information was viewed at the time, the then-Attorney General, John Ashcroft, held a press conference from Moscow to discuss the news. Other important actionable intelligence was also gained that remains classified.
> 
> After a few days, the contractor attempted to once again try his untested theory and he started to re-implementing the harsh techniques. He moved this time further along the force continuum, introducing loud noise and then temperature manipulation.
> 
> Throughout this time, my fellow FBI agent and I, along with a top CIA interrogator who was working with us, protested, but we were overruled. I should also note that another colleague, an operational psychologist for the CIA, had left the location because he objected to what was being done.
> 
> Again, however, the technique wasn't working and Abu Zubaydah wasn't revealing any information, so we were once again brought back in to interrogate him. We found it harder to reengage him this time, because of how the techniques had affected him, but eventually, we succeeded, and he re-engaged again.
> 
> Once again the contractor insisted on stepping up the notches of his experiment, and this time he requested the authorization to place Abu Zubaydah in a confinement box, as the next stage in the force continuum. While everything I saw to this point were nowhere near the severity later listed in the memos, the evolution of the contractor's theory, along with what I had seen till then, struck me as "borderline torture."
> 
> As the Department of Justice IG report released last year states, I protested to my superiors in the FBI and refused to be a part of what was happening. The Director of the FBI, Robert Mueller, a man I deeply respect, agreed passing the message that "we don't do that," and I was pulled out.
> 
> *As you can see from this timeline, many of the claims made in the memos about the success of the enhanced techniques are inaccurate. For example, it is untrue to claim Abu Zubaydah wasn't cooperating before August 1, 2002. The truth is that we got actionable intelligence from him in the first hour of interrogating him.
> *
> In addition, simply by putting together dates cited in the memos with claims made, falsehoods are obvious. F*or example, it has been claimed that waterboarding got Abu Zubaydah to give up information leading to the capture of Jose Padilla. But that doesn't add up: Waterboarding wasn't approved until 1August 2002 (verbally it was authorized around mid July 2002), and Padilla was arrested in May 2002. *
> 
> *The same goes for KSM's involvement in 9/11: That was discovered in April 2002, while waterboarding was not introduced until almost three months later. It speaks volumes that the quoted instances of harsh interrogation methods being a success are false. *
> 
> Nor can it be said that the harsh techniques were effective, which is why we had to be called back in repeatedly. As we know from the memos, the techniques that were apparently introduced after I left did not appear to work either, which is why the memos granted authorization for harsher techniques. That continued for several months right till waterboarding was introduced, which had to be used 83 times &#8211; an indication that Abu Zubaydah had called the interrogator's bluff knowing the glass ceiling that existed.
> 
> Authoritative CIA, FBI, and military sources have also questioned the claims made by the advocates of the techniques. For example, in one of the recently released Justice Department memos, the author, Stephen Bradbury, acknowledged a (still classified) internal CIA Inspector General report that had found it "difficult to determine conclusively whether interrogations have provided information critical to interdicting specific imminent attacks."
> 
> In summary, the Informed Interrogation Approach outlined in the Army Field Manual is the most effective, reliable, and speedy approach we have for interrogating terrorists. It is legal and has worked time and again.
> 
> *It was a mistake to abandon it in favor of harsh interrogation methods that are harmful, shameful, slower, unreliable, ineffective, and play directly into the enemy's handbook.* It was a mistake to abandon an approach that was working and naively replace it with an untested method. It was a mistake to abandon an approach that is based on the cumulative wisdom and successful tradition of our military, intelligence, and law enforcement community, in favor of techniques advocated by contractors with no relevant experience.
> 
> The mistake was so costly precisely because the situation was, and remains, too risky to allow someone to experiment with amateurish, Hollywood style interrogation methods- that in reality- taints sources, risks outcomes, ignores the end game, and diminishes our moral high ground in a battle that is impossible to win without first capturing the hearts and minds around the world. It was one of the worst and most harmful decisions made in our efforts against al Qaeda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's mostly his opinion, I've heard other CIA operatives give a very different account. One example is former CIA Director Michael Hayden saying the "techniques provided extremely useful information about al Qaeda and have led to repeated successes against the terror network". And  &#8220;I am convinced that the program got the maximum amount of information. Particularly out of that first generation of detainees.&#8221;
> 
> Referring to 9-11 plotter Khalid Sheikh Mohammed and al Qaeda financier Abu Zubaydah, Hayden said he couldn&#8217;t conceive of another way for them to have provided useful intelligence, &#8220;given their character and given their commitment to what it is they do.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;You can&#8217;t say it didn&#8217;t work. It worked,&#8221; Hayden said in a wide-ranging farewell interview with reporters at the CIA&#8217;s headquarters in Langley, Va.
> 
> Fact is actionable intel was gleened from enhanced interrogation techniques. But the current adminstration will not release the classified memos the detail the valuable information obtained.
Click to expand...


pathetic, go play.


----------



## CurveLight

Wow.  That's rock solid!  CIA employees saying torture works is absolutely airtight!  Lol....wtf?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's ask ali soufan
> 
> Testimony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's mostly his opinion, I've heard other CIA operatives give a very different account. One example is former CIA Director Michael Hayden saying the "techniques provided extremely useful information about al Qaeda and have led to repeated successes against the terror network". And  I am convinced that the program got the maximum amount of information. Particularly out of that first generation of detainees.
> 
> Referring to 9-11 plotter Khalid Sheikh Mohammed and al Qaeda financier Abu Zubaydah, Hayden said he couldnt conceive of another way for them to have provided useful intelligence, given their character and given their commitment to what it is they do.
> 
> You cant say it didnt work. It worked, Hayden said in a wide-ranging farewell interview with reporters at the CIAs headquarters in Langley, Va.
> 
> Fact is actionable intel was gleened from enhanced interrogation techniques. But the current adminstration will not release the classified memos the detail the valuable information obtained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pathetic, go play.
Click to expand...


Great counter. How long did it take for you to think that one up? Point is everyone has an opinion but the fact remains that actionable intel was obtained by using harsh interrogation techniques, sadly you may never know exactly what that information was, unless Obama is stupid enough to release all the relative memos.


----------



## mal

L.K.Eder said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's ask ali soufan
> 
> Testimony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Info doesn't Negate the Original Post...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you read it? it says "enhanced" takes too long, is contra-productive and results in unreliable intelligence. not even starting to address the legal implications for a subsequent trial.
Click to expand...


Yes, I read _that_ Conclusion... That wasn't my Point.

Who's Conclusion is that?... Specifically.

As to my Point, your Assertion about the Specifics earlier are not Backed with your (2) Quotes, as I Illustrated...

_Did you see that?_



peace...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's mostly his opinion, I've heard other CIA operatives give a very different account. One example is former CIA Director Michael Hayden saying the "techniques provided extremely useful information about al Qaeda and have led to repeated successes against the terror network". And  &#8220;I am convinced that the program got the maximum amount of information. Particularly out of that first generation of detainees.&#8221;
> 
> Referring to 9-11 plotter Khalid Sheikh Mohammed and al Qaeda financier Abu Zubaydah, Hayden said he couldn&#8217;t conceive of another way for them to have provided useful intelligence, &#8220;given their character and given their commitment to what it is they do.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;You can&#8217;t say it didn&#8217;t work. It worked,&#8221; Hayden said in a wide-ranging farewell interview with reporters at the CIA&#8217;s headquarters in Langley, Va.
> 
> Fact is actionable intel was gleened from enhanced interrogation techniques. But the current adminstration will not release the classified memos the detail the valuable information obtained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pathetic, go play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great counter. How long did it take for you to think that one up? Point is everyone has an opinion but the fact remains that actionable intel was obtained by using harsh interrogation techniques, sadly you may never know exactly what that information was, unless Obama is stupid enough to release all the relative memos.
Click to expand...


i tried a subtle way, i tried a very pedestrian way by giving you examples, i gave you a source. i have been more than patient with your empty bluster, you basically repeat the same unprovable bullshit and claim it is fact, your sources are not even a joke. but you are.
now go and eat the yellow snow, it might prove beneficial to your thinking capabilities.


----------



## Liability

L.K.Eder said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  That's it?  That's all you have?  Fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, lonestar never said that's ALL he has.  It was pretty solid and damn responsive, however.  That brings us to "secondly."
> 
> Secondly, your empty effort to respond to lonestar's quite factual post with your pathetic form of derision is very much the same as you admitting that you've got no actual response at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesse helms' senior policy advisor and rummy's and w.s speech writer vs. the guy who actually interrogated abu zubaydah. hmm, tough choice, for you.
Click to expand...


So, you think you can make out the case that we DIDN'T get actionable intelligence from the scumbag who, earlier, had just kept telling us that "we'd find out?"  

Go for it, ya dumb fuck.


----------



## Liability

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> pathetic, go play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great counter. How long did it take for you to think that one up? Point is everyone has an opinion but the fact remains that actionable intel was obtained by using harsh interrogation techniques, sadly you may never know exactly what that information was, unless Obama is stupid enough to release all the relative memos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i tried a subtle way, i tried a very pedestrian way by giving you examples, i gave you a source. i have been more than patient with your empty bluster, you basically repeat the same unprovable bullshit and claim it is fact, your sources are not even a joke. but you are.
> now go and eat the yellow snow, it might prove beneficial to your thinking capabilities.
Click to expand...


*TRANSLATION*:  Despite LK's unjustified massive ego, he's got nothing.

For those who bother to read that shithead's posts, this will not come as news.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Liability said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, lonestar never said that's ALL he has.  It was pretty solid and damn responsive, however.  That brings us to "secondly."
> 
> Secondly, your empty effort to respond to lonestar's quite factual post with your pathetic form of derision is very much the same as you admitting that you've got no actual response at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jesse helms' senior policy advisor and rummy's and w.s speech writer vs. the guy who actually interrogated abu zubaydah. hmm, tough choice, for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think you can make out the case that we DIDN'T get actionable intelligence from the scumbag who, earlier, had just kept telling us that "we'd find out?"
> 
> Go for it, ya dumb fuck.
Click to expand...


regarding effectiveness of "enhanced interrogation" i choose to believe my common sense and ali soufan. then kermit the frog, then i will believe anything coming from your potty pouting childish mouth, then i will believe sarah palin, then i will believe marc theissen, then w., then rummy, then yoo, then addington and bybee, then cheney.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Liability said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great counter. How long did it take for you to think that one up? Point is everyone has an opinion but the fact remains that actionable intel was obtained by using harsh interrogation techniques, sadly you may never know exactly what that information was, unless Obama is stupid enough to release all the relative memos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried a subtle way, i tried a very pedestrian way by giving you examples, i gave you a source. i have been more than patient with your empty bluster, you basically repeat the same unprovable bullshit and claim it is fact, your sources are not even a joke. but you are.
> now go and eat the yellow snow, it might prove beneficial to your thinking capabilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION*:  Despite LK's unjustified massive ego, he's got nothing.
> 
> For those who bother to read that shithead's posts, this will not come as news.
Click to expand...


lol, aren't you cute?


----------



## Liability

L.K.Eder said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i tried a subtle way, i tried a very pedestrian way by giving you examples, i gave you a source. i have been more than patient with your empty bluster, you basically repeat the same unprovable bullshit and claim it is fact, your sources are not even a joke. but you are.
> now go and eat the yellow snow, it might prove beneficial to your thinking capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION*:  Despite LK's unjustified massive ego, he's got nothing.
> 
> For those who bother to read that shithead's posts, this will not come as news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, aren't you cute?
Click to expand...


Maybe.  Maybe not.  But I do have that whole "accurate assessment" thing goin' ON!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Liability said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION*:  Despite LK's unjustified massive ego, he's got nothing.
> 
> For those who bother to read that shithead's posts, this will not come as news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, aren't you cute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe.  Maybe not.  But I do have that whole "accurate assessment" thing goin' ON!
Click to expand...


it is impressive when you have to self-aggrandize. don't you have some loyal friends who can provide that service? 

i eat liability for breakfast!

bah, strike that. i would not do that. but i truly rock and am AWESOME! everyone who reads my post can see that.


----------



## JimH52

I don't know if anyone has published this but Waterboarding used to be a crime...until George and DICK decided it wasn't.

Waterboarding Used to Be a Crime - washingtonpost.com


----------



## Lonestar_logic

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> pathetic, go play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great counter. How long did it take for you to think that one up? Point is everyone has an opinion but the fact remains that actionable intel was obtained by using harsh interrogation techniques, sadly you may never know exactly what that information was, unless Obama is stupid enough to release all the relative memos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i tried a subtle way, i tried a very pedestrian way by giving you examples, i gave you a source. i have been more than patient with your empty bluster, you basically repeat the same unprovable bullshit and claim it is fact, your sources are not even a joke. but you are.
> now go and eat the yellow snow, it might prove beneficial to your thinking capabilities.
Click to expand...


You're right, my sources are not a joke. Perhaps you should refrain from eating anymore yellow snow. FTR it doesn't snow where I live.


----------



## Modbert

Man, maybe I should challenge Liability in every thread so he just avoids them all.


----------



## Liability

Dogbert said:


> Man, maybe I should challenge Liability in every thread so he just avoids them all.



I have not avoided this thread you lying idiot.

Instead, I directed YOUR pussy little ass BACK here.

Do you EVER stop lying?

Oh, and now that you ARE back here, we can continue the debate which you had run away from.

I'll be away from the Board for a little while (life itself does call me).  But when I get back, let's see if you can manage to articulate a coherent point.

In fact, I believe you and I might even be best served in this little exercise if we PRELIMINARILY define our terms in a way that will allow us to engage in a discussion where we aren't just talking past each other.  I already know that you reject some of the basic premises I would posit and I believe the converse is also true.  So that does seem to be the first order of business as between us.

One thing I will NOT do is permit you to "define" "torture" in any manner that makes debate meaningless.*  So, if that's part of your plan, you can forget it now.

___________________
* For example, _*some*_ people try to define "torture" as anything that causes prolonged pain or mental anguish.   Then, if waterboarding is conceded to cause some really pronounced physical discomfort and/or mental anguish, it becomes (by trivial defintion) "torture."   If that were to be the definition you insisted on, therefore, there would be nothing to debate.  I, however, reject that daffynition.  Accordingly, I think we will have to hash out the premises before we can engage further in any elevated "debate."


----------



## Liability

L.K.Eder said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, aren't you cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.  Maybe not.  But I do have that whole "accurate assessment" thing goin' ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is impressive when you have to self-aggrandize. don't you have some loyal friends who can provide that service?
> 
> i eat liability for breakfast!
> 
> bah, strike that. i would not do that. but i truly rock and am AWESOME! everyone who reads my post can see that.
Click to expand...


You ARE mighty delusional.


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> * For example, _*some*_ people try to define "torture" as anything that causes prolonged pain or mental anguish.   Then, if waterboarding is conceded to cause some really pronounced physical discomfort and/or mental anguish, it becomes (by trivial defintion) "torture."   If that were to be the definition you insisted on, therefore, there would be nothing to debate.  I, however, reject that daffynition.  Accordingly, I think we will have to hash out the premises before we can engage further in any elevated "debate."



United Nations Convention Against Torture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Any act by which severe pain or suffering, whether physical or mental, is intentionally inflicted on a person for such purposes as obtaining from him or a third person, information or a confession, punishing him for an act he or a third person has committed or is suspected of having committed, or intimidating or coercing him or a third person, or for any reason based on discrimination of any kind, when such pain or suffering is inflicted by or at the instigation of or with the consent or acquiescence of a public official or other person acting in an official capacity. It does not include pain or suffering arising only from, inherent in or incidental to lawful sanctions.



- Convention Against Torture 1.1 (UN)

Now you may not like that definition but:

United Nations Convention Against Torture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The U.S has signed their name to this. Including another 145 countries.

The only countries that not have signed this?

Iran, North Korea, several countries in Africa and in Asia.


----------



## mal

Dogbert said:


> *Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding is not Torture *
> 
> As the title of the thread says, Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding isn't torture. This being 250 days later.
> 
> Sean Hannity Volunteers to Get Waterboarded -- Politics Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Would you consent to be waterboarded? We can waterboard you?
> 
> 
> 
> HANNITY: Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Are you busy on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> *HANNITY: I'll do it for charity. I'll let you do it. I'll do it for the troops' families*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're waiting Sean.
> 
> Though in the meantime, you can use this guy as a basis:
> 
> BlueOregon: Trying to prove waterboarding isn't torture, right-wing radio jock tries it, and...
Click to expand...


And again... I've Asked this before, how would Sean being Waterboarded Prove that it was or was NOT Torture?...

Can you Answer that Question, Dogbert?



peace...


----------



## Liability

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> * For example, _*some*_ people try to define "torture" as anything that causes prolonged pain or mental anguish.   Then, if waterboarding is conceded to cause some really pronounced physical discomfort and/or mental anguish, it becomes (by trivial defintion) "torture."   If that were to be the definition you insisted on, therefore, there would be nothing to debate.  I, however, reject that daffynition.  Accordingly, I think we will have to hash out the premises before we can engage further in any elevated "debate."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Nations Convention Against Torture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any act by which severe pain or suffering, whether physical or mental, is intentionally inflicted on a person for such purposes as obtaining from him or a third person, information or a confession, punishing him for an act he or a third person has committed or is suspected of having committed, or intimidating or coercing him or a third person, or for any reason based on discrimination of any kind, when such pain or suffering is inflicted by or at the instigation of or with the consent or acquiescence of a public official or other person acting in an official capacity. It does not include pain or suffering arising only from, inherent in or incidental to lawful sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> - Convention Against Torture 1.1 (UN)
> 
> Now you may not like that definition but:
> 
> United Nations Convention Against Torture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The U.S has signed their name to this. Including another 145 countries.
> 
> The only countries that not have signed this?
> 
> Iran, North Korea, several countries in Africa and in Asia.
Click to expand...


I have to run.  Gotta get my kids to some classes etc.  So, I can't dig up a more serviceable defintion, now. 

But yeah.  That bullshit UN daffynition is exactly the kind of meaningless crap I knew you'd want to resort to.  Why?  Because it makes your task a whole lot easier.  If waterboarding fits within that daffynition (and arguably it does) then waterboarding would be torture by trivial defintion and there would be nothing left TO debate.  

The whole reason to debate the subject is to see IF waterboarding is actually torture; it is not to formulate the premises to insure that we reach YOUR conclusion.


----------



## PixieStix

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> valuable   /v'ælju&#601;b&#601;l/
> Synonyms:
> adjective: precious, costly, valued, rich, dear, useful, expensive, worthy
> If you describe something or someone as valuable, you mean that they are very useful and helpful. ADJ ADJ-GRADED
> Many of our teachers also have valuable academic links with Heidelberg University.
> If you decide to do you own make-up, here are a few valuable tips that will help you look your best.
> The experience was very valuable.
> Valuable objects are objects which are worth a lot of money. ADJ ADJ-GRADED
> Just because a camera is old does not mean it is valuable.
> ...valuable books.
> 
> information   /'&#618;nf&#601;&#691;m'e&#618;&#643;&#601;n/
> Synonyms:
> noun: intelligence, knowledge, notice, news, report, data
> Information about someone or something consists of facts about them. N-UNCOUNT
> Pat refused to give her any information about Sarah. + 'about'
> Each centre would provide information on technology and training. + 'on'
> For further information contact the number below.
> ...an important piece of information.
> The information was passed on to another government department.
> Information consists of the facts and figures that are stored and used by a computer program. N-UNCOUNT Tech:Computing
> Synonym data
> Pictures are scanned into a form of digital information that computers can recognize.
> Information is a service which you can telephone to find out someone's telephone number. N-UNCOUNT US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that certainly clears up what valuable information we got thru torture, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I forgot you idiots can't think for yourselves. I understand how hard it must be for you numbskulls to do any research. The fact is the he gave up KSM along with other vital information that helped us to stop other planned attacks.
> 
> ButI  don't expect you stupid fucks to understand any of it. So why don't you crawl back into the little hole from whence you came and dream of lollipops and lemon drops and let us adults take care of securing this nation and interrogating suspected terrorist.
Click to expand...



Liberal whinebags and torture
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJygJQNQHkw[/ame]


----------



## maineman

every statement I have ever read from any American who was waterboarded by an enemy stated that it was torture.

interestingly enough, most career military personnel I have known are against waterboarding because they KNOW that any and every enemy we EVER come up against in the future will use our waterboarding during this conflict as justification for their use of the procedure on any captured American in any future conflict.  Chickenhawks could give a shit, because they know that neither they, nor their equally yellow offspring. will ever have to face it personally.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Waterboarding is torture.

Any who deny it must be ignorant, mentally feeble, or morally malignant.  No other logical explanation applies.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Waterboarding is torture.
> 
> Any who deny it must be ignorant, mentally feeble, or morally malignant.  No other logical explanation applies.



Except for the fact that you are, as usual, entirely fucked up, that would have been a lame post, anyway.

Waterboarding is not torture.  Your argument is as misguided as you are vile, ugly, stupid, douchey, fucked-up, foul smelling, perverted and morally repugnant in every way.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Liability, I know that you are not ignorant on this issue.  Therefore you are mentally feeble or morally malignant, that you love a lie.  Waterboarding is torture.


----------



## blu

maineman said:


> every statement I have ever read from any American who was waterboarded by an enemy stated that it was torture.
> 
> interestingly enough, most career military personnel I have known are against waterboarding because they KNOW that any and every enemy we EVER come up against in the future will use our waterboarding during this conflict as justification for their use of the procedure on any captured American in any future conflict.  Chickenhawks could give a shit, because they know that neither they, nor their equally yellow offspring. will ever have to face it personally.



lieability is a good example of this


----------



## JakeStarkey

maineman said:


> lieability is a good example of this



Yes, from now on he will be know as *Lie*ability.


----------



## Article 15

We already know waterboarding is torture.  It's already been defined and signed long ago.  There is no debate, only attempts at rationalization from those who are for using this method of torture to extract information from our captive enemies.


----------



## noose4

maineman said:


> every statement I have ever read from any American who was waterboarded by an enemy stated that it was torture.
> 
> interestingly enough, most career military personnel I have known are against waterboarding because they KNOW that any and every enemy we EVER come up against in the future will use our waterboarding during this conflict as justification for their use of the procedure on any captured American in any future conflict.  Chickenhawks could give a shit, because they know that neither they, nor their equally yellow offspring. will ever have to face it personally.



very true.


----------



## Liability

Article 15 said:


> We already know waterboarding is torture.  It's already been defined and signed long ago.  There is no debate, only attempts at rationalization from those who are for using this method of torture to extract information from our captive enemies.



Wrong.  

We don't "know" any such thing.

In reality, waterboarding appears NOT to qualify as "torture" under a VALID and appropriate defintion of the term.

So, yes, there IS a debate.

Nice try.  No points.

I do support the use of this rather extreme technique to extract necessary information from the barbarians who are content beheading their "enemies" while alive and conscious are to send them hurtling at 500+ mph into occupied skyscrapers.  You can falsely procalim that to be a rationalization all you wish.  But your saying it  doesn't make it so.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lieability, no debate exists on this matter.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What comparison? I made no comparison. I stated a couple of facts: My brothers are USMC so they are courageous and they have been waterboarded with no ill effect.
> 
> If there is an idiot around, it ain't me. The evidence suggests it is you and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove you have brothers in the USMC who were waterboarded?  It's a meritless claim without proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if what she said is true or not.  Nobody can honestly compare a voluntary simulation to actual waterboarding.
Click to expand...


So is this an admission that only what the detainee was thinking made any difference on how he was treated or simply *felt* he was being treated?

Waterboarding is a mind-game...nothing more. You think you're gonna drown. It's an involuntary response to panic when this happens....and the fact that KSM thought he was gonna drown at the hands of these evil Americans he literally spilled his guts in 90 seconds. The fact libs hate the technique is a testament to it's effectiveness.

And what literally galls me is that Americans are so damned worried about the feelings of a terrorist in the first place. It makes me sick to my stomach to call you a fellow American.


----------



## Article 15

Liability said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already know waterboarding is torture.  It's already been defined and signed long ago.  There is no debate, only attempts at rationalization from those who are for using this method of torture to extract information from our captive enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> We don't "know" any such thing.
> 
> In reality, waterboarding appears NOT to qualify as "torture" under a VALID and appropriate defintion of the term.
> 
> So, yes, there IS a debate.
> 
> Nice try.  No points.
> 
> I do support the use of this rather extreme technique to extract necessary information from the barbarians who are content beheading their "enemies" while alive and conscious are to send them hurtling at 500+ mph into occupied skyscrapers.  You can falsely procalim that to be a rationalization all you wish.  But your saying it  doesn't make it so.
Click to expand...


That's exactly what it is: Rationalizion.  

And Liability you know full well from Dogbert's post above that our country has signed the UN Conventions Against Torture which defines waterboarding as torture.  We have prosecuted and executed the Japanese for using this method against our soldiers in WWII. 

Then there is always this:



> Cases of waterboarding have occurred on U.S. soil, as well. In 1983, Texas Sheriff James Parker was charged, along with three of his deputies, for handcuffing prisoners to chairs, placing towels over their faces, and pouring water on the cloth until they gave what the officers considered to be confessions. The sheriff and his deputies were all convicted and sentenced to four years in prison.


Waterboarding: A Tortured History : NPR


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle, you are wrong.  There is no reasonable-person standard for debate here.  Waterboarding is torture.


----------



## Article 15

So basically if you want to believe in your own mind that is isn't torture, that's fine.  I'll take signed treaties and legal precedent over your opinion in this case.


----------



## mudwhistle

Article 15 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already know waterboarding is torture.  It's already been defined and signed long ago.  There is no debate, only attempts at rationalization from those who are for using this method of torture to extract information from our captive enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> We don't "know" any such thing.
> 
> In reality, waterboarding appears NOT to qualify as "torture" under a VALID and appropriate defintion of the term.
> 
> So, yes, there IS a debate.
> 
> Nice try.  No points.
> 
> I do support the use of this rather extreme technique to extract necessary information from the barbarians who are content beheading their "enemies" while alive and conscious are to send them hurtling at 500+ mph into occupied skyscrapers.  You can falsely procalim that to be a rationalization all you wish.  But your saying it  doesn't make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it is: Rationalizion.
> 
> And Liability you know full well from Dogbert's post above that our country has signed the UN Conventions Against Torture which defines waterboarding as torture.  We have prosecuted and executed the Japanese for using this method against our soldiers in WWII.
> 
> Then there is always this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cases of waterboarding have occurred on U.S. soil, as well. In 1983, Texas Sheriff James Parker was charged, along with three of his deputies, for handcuffing prisoners to chairs, placing towels over their faces, and pouring water on the cloth until they gave what the officers considered to be confessions. The sheriff and his deputies were all convicted and sentenced to four years in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waterboarding: A Tortured History : NPR
Click to expand...


Fuck NPR....they're hacks for the Democrats. They're paid to lie to us by Democraps using our tax-dollars.


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> Fuck NPR....they're hacks for the Democrats. They're paid to lie to us by Democraps using our tax-dollars.



NPR is paid to lie to Americans?

OK, there went your creditibility on this issue and on NPR.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck NPR....they're hacks for the Democrats. They're paid to lie to us by Democraps using our tax-dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NPR is paid to lie to Americans?
> 
> OK, there went your creditibility on this issue and on NPR.
Click to expand...


They arrived at Ft. Campbell a couple of years ago wanting to do a documentary on battle-fatigue with guys in my former unit. They were dressed like Viet Cong with their black pajamas and their long greasy hair. Classic left-wingers.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle, you are wrong.  There is no reasonable-person standard for debate here.  Waterboarding is torture.



So is giving your ole lady the remote during the Super Bowl.

Nether one will kill you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mudwhistle, I don't believe the comments about the NPR interview @ Campbell.  You will have to do far better than that.  NPR paid to lie to Americans?  You are .  That you don't like that waterboarding is torture is irrelevant.  By law, by internation convention, and by a reasonable-person standard, it has always been and always will be torture.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Mudwhistle, I don't believe the comments about the NPR interview @ Campbell.  You will have to do far better than that.  NPR paid to lie to Americans?  You are .  That you don't like that waterboarding is torture is irrelevant.  By law, by internation convention, and by a reasonable-person standard, it has always been and always will be torture.



Wrong.

In SOME instances internationAL agreements do call it torture.  By "law" it may or may not be torture.  Depends on the law and the context.  And *you* have absolutely no concept of what any REASONABLE person would think.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Liability said:


> SOME instances internationAL agreements do call it torture.  By "law" it may or may not be torture.  Depends on the law and the context.  .....



Now you are backing up, getting ready to turn and run scared.  Yeah, waterboarding is torture,


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> Mudwhistle, I don't believe the comments about the NPR interview @ Campbell.  You will have to do far better than that.  NPR paid to lie to Americans?  You are .  That you don't like that waterboarding is torture is irrelevant.  By law, by internation convention, and by a reasonable-person standard, it has always been and always will be torture.



NPR is left-leaning...and taxpayer funded. They support Democrats....so in effect they are paid to lie about Republicans and cover for the Dems plain and simple.

I really don't care if you believe me about what they were doing at Ft. Campbell. I told you what they looked like....many of the guys told me the kind of questions they were asking them. Leading questions hoping that someone at 5th Group would complain about being worn out or tired of war. 

This only happened a few months after Walter Reed. Reporters were flooding our military facilities looking everywhere for dirt. They wanted to nail Bush for anything....and the only reason was to help the Dems take back Congress and the White House. And...a secret motive was to run up the deficit by causing the Bush Administration to overract by spending for new equipment...armored vests....uparmored HUMVEEs.....etc. Billions were spent over fake stories about peeling paint and mildew.

I saw NPR trying to generate a story of pain and suffering of the troops and nobody fell for their Bull shit. I don't care if you believe me. I saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOME instances internationAL agreements do call it torture.  By "law" it may or may not be torture.  Depends on the law and the context.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are backing up, getting ready to turn and run scared.  Yeah, waterboarding is torture,
Click to expand...


Wrong AGAIN, ya assbite!  It's amazing that someone with your brains 

can even breathe!

If you had bothered to read some of my earlier posts (not that you would;  "Why bother knowing what you're talking about?" could be written in Latin on your family crest), you would have seen that I conceded the possibility yesterday.  

But that's not "backing up,"  you idiot.  That's called honesty.

No wonder you wouldn't recognize it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lieability and Mudwhistle have learned how to entertain others with their fumbling and bumbling and stumbling and mumbling on this thread.

They bring a smile to each of us who reads them.

Thanks, you two.


----------



## maineman

Liability said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOME instances internationAL agreements do call it torture.  By "law" it may or may not be torture.  Depends on the law and the context.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are backing up, getting ready to turn and run scared.  Yeah, waterboarding is torture,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong AGAIN, ya assbite!  It's amazing that someone with your brains
> 
> can even breathe!
> 
> If you had bothered to read some of my earlier posts (not that you would;  "Why bother knowing what you're talking about?" could be written in Latin on your family crest), you would have seen that I conceded the possibility yesterday.
> 
> But that's not "backing up,"  you idiot.  That's called honesty.
> 
> No wonder you wouldn't recognize it.
Click to expand...


as I said... every American who has ever been waterboarded by an enemy has called it torture.  The US prosecuted japanese officers who waterboarded American GIs during WWII.  The UN treaty that the US signed over and above the Geneva Conventions makes it illegal in any case.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> Lieability and Mudwhistle have learned how to entertain others with their fumbling and bumbling and stumbling and mumbling on this thread.
> 
> They bring a smile to each of us who reads them.
> 
> Thanks, you two.



No....you just show everyone here that no matter what, regardless of the evidence *that you asked fo*r, you're still gonna insist on living in denial. 

You're what Obama assumes at least 60% of us are. Folks that are so biased that nothing will change your mind. Thank God you only make up about 20%. Some of you don't even think it's wrong for them to conspire against us with the media.

 Regardless of how your media sources try to assure you  that it's not all slipping away public opinion is shifting because the Dems have exposed themselves as the liars and the cheats many of us knew they are. 

Let's face it....nothing the media, the Democrats in Washington, or Obama says is worth a bucket of piss. There has been a concerted effort in the past to deceive us and now they don't even try to hide it anymore ...because they feel we can't stop them. And besides....there's always enough closed-minded partisans out there to help bail them out, so why worry. 

They're power hungry. They're dishonest and corrupt. I dare you to deny that.

They know they are in trouble and a purge is on in an attempt to rid the party of easy targets like Chris Dodd. This is what happens to power hungry people. They go too far, and in a free society...at least the one we used to live in...that can come back to haunt you.


----------



## JimH52

Liability, you are so full of crap, it is painful to even look at your posts.  We prosecuted Japnese after WWII for Waterboarding.  It was a decided issue until DICK talked his chimp W into authorizing it again.  So, a recovering alcoholic was the "Decider" and made a very lame decision.

When our military is captured in the future, they will certainly be Waterboarded, probably to and beyond the point of death, all because W and DICK felt it was legal and got some "yes" man attorney to write that decision.  Where is that guy working now, by the way?  How did that go for him?


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> Liability, you are so full of crap, it is painful to even look at your posts.  We prosecuted Japnese after WWII for Waterboarding.  It was a decided issue until DICK talked his chimp W into authorizing it again.  So, a recovering alcoholic was the "Decider" and made a very lame decision.
> 
> When our military is captured in the future, they will certainly be Waterboarded, probably to and beyond the point of death, all because W and DICK felt it was legal and got some "yes" man attorney to write that decision.  Where is that guy working now, by the way?  How did that go for him?



Maybe you need to learn know what you're talking about before you start making a fool of yourself.

The kind of waterboarding the japs used was totally different.

They forced water into their victims lungs. We just wet a towel that's covering their faces. They need to change the name because the technique we use doesn't even resemble the one the Japanese used.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove you have brothers in the USMC who were waterboarded?  It's a meritless claim without proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if what she said is true or not.  Nobody can honestly compare a voluntary simulation to actual waterboarding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is this an admission that only what the detainee was thinking made any difference on how he was treated or simply *felt* he was being treated?
> 
> Waterboarding is a mind-game...nothing more. You think you're gonna drown. It's an involuntary response to panic when this happens....and the fact that KSM thought he was gonna drown at the hands of these evil Americans he literally spilled his guts in 90 seconds. The fact libs hate the technique is a testament to it's effectiveness.
> 
> And what literally galls me is that Americans are so damned worried about the feelings of a terrorist in the first place. It makes me sick to my stomach to call you a fellow American.
Click to expand...


I'm flattered.  I am greatly honored that such an ass grease slime shit stick like you hates to see me as an American.  When ***** like you speak about policies it is always clear your hypocrisy rules over all other principles.  The day a fuckwad like yourself is proud to call me an American is the day i'd rather drown in a porta-potty versus standing next to you.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability, you are so full of crap, it is painful to even look at your posts.  We prosecuted Japnese after WWII for Waterboarding.  It was a decided issue until DICK talked his chimp W into authorizing it again.  So, a recovering alcoholic was the "Decider" and made a very lame decision.
> 
> When our military is captured in the future, they will certainly be Waterboarded, probably to and beyond the point of death, all because W and DICK felt it was legal and got some "yes" man attorney to write that decision.  Where is that guy working now, by the way?  How did that go for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to learn know what you're talking about before you start making a fool of yourself.
> 
> The kind of waterboarding the japs used was totally different.
> 
> They forced water into their victims lungs. We just wet a towel that's covering their faces. They need to change the name because the technique we use doesn't even resemble the one the Japanese used.
Click to expand...



Why are you such a lying punk?  I mean, do you just make shit up as you go?  I've never seen you within 5 atlantic oceans of being anywhere near informed, yet you obviously have internet access.  Wtf?


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability, you are so full of crap, it is painful to even look at your posts.  We prosecuted Japnese after WWII for Waterboarding.  It was a decided issue until DICK talked his chimp W into authorizing it again.  So, a recovering alcoholic was the "Decider" and made a very lame decision.
> 
> When our military is captured in the future, they will certainly be Waterboarded, probably to and beyond the point of death, all because W and DICK felt it was legal and got some "yes" man attorney to write that decision.  Where is that guy working now, by the way?  How did that go for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to learn know what you're talking about before you start making a fool of yourself.
> 
> The kind of waterboarding the japs used was totally different.
> 
> They forced water into their victims lungs. We just wet a towel that's covering their faces. They need to change the name because the technique we use doesn't even resemble the one the Japanese used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you such a lying punk?  I mean, do you just make shit up as you go?  I've never seen you within 5 atlantic oceans of being anywhere near informed, yet you obviously have internet access.  Wtf?
Click to expand...


Why don't you get that dick out of your mouth long enough to look it up.



> During World War II both Japanese troops, especially the Kempeitai, and the officers of the Gestapo,[105] the German secret police, used waterboarding as a method of torture.[106] During the Japanese occupation of Singapore the Double Tenth Incident occurred. This included waterboarding, by the method of binding or holding down the victim on his back, placing a cloth over his mouth and nose, and pouring water onto the cloth. *In this version, interrogation continued during the torture, with the interrogators beating the victim if he did not reply and the victim swallowing water if he opened his mouth to answer or breathe. When the victim could ingest no more water, the interrogators would beat or jump on his distended stomach.*[107][108][109]
> 
> Chase J. Nielsen, one of the U.S. airmen who flew in the Doolittle raid following the attack on Pearl Harbor, was subjected to waterboarding by his Japanese captors.[110] At their trial for war crimes following the war, he testified "Well, I was put on my back on the floor with my arms and legs stretched out, one guard holding each limb. The towel was wrapped around my face and put across my face and water poured on. They poured water on this towel until I was almost unconscious from strangulation, then they would let up until I'd get my breath, then they'd start over again... I felt more or less like I was drowning, just gasping between life and death."[39]
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterboarding#World_War_II


----------



## JimH52

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability, you are so full of crap, it is painful to even look at your posts.  We prosecuted Japnese after WWII for Waterboarding.  It was a decided issue until DICK talked his chimp W into authorizing it again.  So, a recovering alcoholic was the "Decider" and made a very lame decision.
> 
> When our military is captured in the future, they will certainly be Waterboarded, probably to and beyond the point of death, all because W and DICK felt it was legal and got some "yes" man attorney to write that decision.  Where is that guy working now, by the way?  How did that go for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to learn know what you're talking about before you start making a fool of yourself.
> 
> The kind of waterboarding the japs used was totally different.
> 
> They forced water into their victims lungs. We just wet a towel that's covering their faces. They need to change the name because the technique we use doesn't even resemble the one the Japanese used.
Click to expand...



Provide a link.


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability, you are so full of crap, it is painful to even look at your posts.  We prosecuted Japnese after WWII for Waterboarding.  It was a decided issue until DICK talked his chimp W into authorizing it again.  So, a recovering alcoholic was the "Decider" and made a very lame decision.
> 
> When our military is captured in the future, they will certainly be Waterboarded, probably to and beyond the point of death, all because W and DICK felt it was legal and got some "yes" man attorney to write that decision.  Where is that guy working now, by the way?  How did that go for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to learn know what you're talking about before you start making a fool of yourself.
> 
> The kind of waterboarding the japs used was totally different.
> 
> They forced water into their victims lungs. We just wet a towel that's covering their faces. They need to change the name because the technique we use doesn't even resemble the one the Japanese used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Provide a link.
Click to expand...

I did dumb-ass.


----------



## concept

Dogbert said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not he ever volunteers to get waterboarded is a side issue for those who enjoy hatin' on the guy.
> 
> The real issue is how on earth anybody could prove the negative.
> 
> Nah.
> 
> The problem you guys have is that nobody has ever proved that waterboarding IS "torture."
> 
> You can torture the meaning of the word "torture," I suppose, to try to squeeze your square-peg argument into the round hole of reality, but THAT (ironically) would only support the contention that one is not assured of a truthful answer given via torture.
> 
> You following this camera guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you just typed up a bunch of bullshit and decided to post it?
> 
> Fact: Sean Hannity said Waterboarding is not Torture.
> 
> Fact: Sean Hannity said he would be waterboarded for not only charity but the troops.
> 
> Fact: 250 days later, Sean Hannity has not been waterboarded.
> 
> Fact: Any right wing person in the media who has taken the challenge has admitted it's torture.
> 
> Now I'm using facts, you're using bullshit, which one is going to stand above the other?
Click to expand...


and if Hannity does it, which he probably won't, and declares it not torture, you would be hear the next day frantically moving goalposts and calling him a pussy and a dipshit.


Now which rightwing media personalities have done this and declared it torture?


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> We don't "know" any such thing.
> 
> In reality, waterboarding appears NOT to qualify as "torture" under a VALID and appropriate defintion of the term.
> 
> So, yes, there IS a debate.
> 
> Nice try.  No points.
> 
> I do support the use of this rather extreme technique to extract necessary information from the barbarians who are content beheading their "enemies" while alive and conscious are to send them hurtling at 500+ mph into occupied skyscrapers.  You can falsely procalim that to be a rationalization all you wish.  But your saying it  doesn't make it so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it is: Rationalizion.
> 
> And Liability you know full well from Dogbert's post above that our country has signed the UN Conventions Against Torture which defines waterboarding as torture.  We have prosecuted and executed the Japanese for using this method against our soldiers in WWII.
> 
> Then there is always this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cases of waterboarding have occurred on U.S. soil, as well. In 1983, Texas Sheriff James Parker was charged, along with three of his deputies, for handcuffing prisoners to chairs, placing towels over their faces, and pouring water on the cloth until they gave what the officers considered to be confessions. The sheriff and his deputies were all convicted and sentenced to four years in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waterboarding: A Tortured History : NPR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck NPR....they're hacks for the Democrats. They're paid to lie to us by Democraps using our tax-dollars.
Click to expand...



Translation:

"My name is Mudwhistle and I am an asshole."


----------



## maineman

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to learn know what you're talking about before you start making a fool of yourself.
> 
> The kind of waterboarding the japs used was totally different.
> 
> They forced water into their victims lungs. We just wet a towel that's covering their faces. They need to change the name because the technique we use doesn't even resemble the one the Japanese used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you such a lying punk?  I mean, do you just make shit up as you go?  I've never seen you within 5 atlantic oceans of being anywhere near informed, yet you obviously have internet access.  Wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you get that dick out of your mouth long enough to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During World War II both Japanese troops, especially the Kempeitai, and the officers of the Gestapo,[105] the German secret police, used waterboarding as a method of torture.[106] During the Japanese occupation of Singapore the Double Tenth Incident occurred. This included waterboarding, by the method of binding or holding down the victim on his back, placing a cloth over his mouth and nose, and pouring water onto the cloth. *In this version, interrogation continued during the torture, with the interrogators beating the victim if he did not reply and the victim swallowing water if he opened his mouth to answer or breathe. When the victim could ingest no more water, the interrogators would beat or jump on his distended stomach.*[107][108][109]
> 
> Chase J. Nielsen, one of the U.S. airmen who flew in the Doolittle raid following the attack on Pearl Harbor, was subjected to waterboarding by his Japanese captors.[110] At their trial for war crimes following the war, he testified "Well, I was put on my back on the floor with my arms and legs stretched out, one guard holding each limb. The towel was wrapped around my face and put across my face and water poured on. They poured water on this towel until I was almost unconscious from strangulation, then they would let up until I'd get my breath, then they'd start over again... I felt more or less like I was drowning, just gasping between life and death."[39]
> Waterboarding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


from above:

*"This included waterboarding, by the method of binding or holding down the victim on his back, placing a cloth over his mouth and nose, and pouring water onto the cloth."*

precisely.

that is what we did to KSM.

torture.

thanks for the great quote.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to learn know what you're talking about before you start making a fool of yourself.
> 
> The kind of waterboarding the japs used was totally different.
> 
> They forced water into their victims lungs. We just wet a towel that's covering their faces. They need to change the name because the technique we use doesn't even resemble the one the Japanese used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you such a lying punk?  I mean, do you just make shit up as you go?  I've never seen you within 5 atlantic oceans of being anywhere near informed, yet you obviously have internet access.  Wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you get that dick out of your mouth long enough to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During World War II both Japanese troops, especially the Kempeitai, and the officers of the Gestapo,[105] the German secret police, used waterboarding as a method of torture.[106] During the Japanese occupation of Singapore the Double Tenth Incident occurred. This included waterboarding, by the method of binding or holding down the victim on his back, placing a cloth over his mouth and nose, and pouring water onto the cloth. *In this version, interrogation continued during the torture, with the interrogators beating the victim if he did not reply and the victim swallowing water if he opened his mouth to answer or breathe. When the victim could ingest no more water, the interrogators would beat or jump on his distended stomach.*[107][108][109]
> 
> Chase J. Nielsen, one of the U.S. airmen who flew in the Doolittle raid following the attack on Pearl Harbor, was subjected to waterboarding by his Japanese captors.[110] At their trial for war crimes following the war, he testified "Well, I was put on my back on the floor with my arms and legs stretched out, one guard holding each limb. The towel was wrapped around my face and put across my face and water poured on. They poured water on this towel until I was almost unconscious from strangulation, then they would let up until I'd get my breath, then they'd start over again... I felt more or less like I was drowning, just gasping between life and death."[39]
> Waterboarding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



We pour water into their orifices just like the japanese did you dumbfuck.  Are you trying to make yourself look as foolish as possible?  Who the fuck is sick enough to defend waterboarding?


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle and cmike are  enough to defend torture.  They both are masters of "learn to speak teabag" Learn to Speak Tea Bag | Mark Fiore's Animated Cartoon Site.  They belong to the group in this image: http://z.about.com/d/politicalhumor/1/0/j/s/2/village-idiots.jpg.


----------



## Gunny

Dogbert said:


> As the title of the thread says, Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding isn't torture. This being 250 days later.
> 
> Sean Hannity Volunteers to Get Waterboarded -- Politics Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Would you consent to be waterboarded? We can waterboard you?
> 
> 
> 
> HANNITY: Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Are you busy on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> *HANNITY: I'll do it for charity. I'll let you do it. I'll do it for the troops' families*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're waiting Sean.
> 
> Though in the meantime, you can use this guy as a basis:
> 
> BlueOregon: Trying to prove waterboarding isn't torture, right-wing radio jock tries it, and...
Click to expand...


You have yet to prove that it IS torture.  What IS torture is the fact you left tards refused to discuss Clinton from the DAY Bush won; yet, you've spent the Obama Presidency not addressing him but reliving the same Bush talking points over and over.

No one HAS TO prove waterboarding isn't torture.  YOU have to prove that it is.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The fact is Gunny you refuse to discuss or admit reality.

Waterboarding is torture.


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lieability and Mudwhistle have learned how to entertain others with their fumbling and bumbling and stumbling and mumbling on this thread.
> 
> They bring a smile to each of us who reads them.
> 
> Thanks, you two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're what Obama assumes at least 60% of us are. Folks that are so biased that nothing will change your mind. Thank God you only make up about 20%. Some of you don't even think it's wrong for them to conspire against us with the media.
Click to expand...


You reactionary wingnuts on the far right make up less than 10% of the electorate.  The liberals make up less than 20%.  America hates the GOP (less than 25% consider themselves Republican).

Thus, the great middle of America, which put Obama in office, has seen nothing from my GOP and its leaders to make them decide that BHO was a failure.  Be  all you want, but it will not effect American political reality.


----------



## concept

Dogbert said:


> As the title of the thread says, Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding isn't torture. This being 250 days later.
> 
> Sean Hannity Volunteers to Get Waterboarded -- Politics Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Would you consent to be waterboarded? We can waterboard you?
> 
> 
> 
> HANNITY: Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Are you busy on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> *HANNITY: I'll do it for charity. I'll let you do it. I'll do it for the troops' families*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're waiting Sean.
> 
> Though in the meantime, you can use this guy as a basis:
> 
> BlueOregon: Trying to prove waterboarding isn't torture, right-wing radio jock tries it, and...
Click to expand...


Yeah lets use this guy as a basis...

Mancow Muller Accused of Staging Fake Waterboarding | NewsBusters.org
Oh my, he faked it.  


Good grief, moonbats are easily duped.


----------



## concept

Here, chew on this you dopey libs.

58% Favor Waterboarding of Plane Terrorist To Get Information - Rasmussen Reports


> Fifty-eight percent (58%) of U.S. voters say waterboarding and other aggressive interrogation techniques should be used to gain information from the terrorist who attempted to bomb an airliner on Christmas Day.
> 
> A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey finds that just 30% oppose the use of such techniques, and another 12% are not sure.



Don't you morons EVER get tired of being on the wrong side?

Don't you morons EVER get tired of being duped by your fearless leaders? 



No, I don't think that you do.


----------



## L.K.Eder

concept said:


> Here, chew on this you dopey libs.
> 
> 58% Favor Waterboarding of Plane Terrorist To Get Information - Rasmussen Reports&#8482;
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty-eight percent (58%) of U.S. voters say waterboarding and other aggressive interrogation techniques should be used to gain information from the terrorist who attempted to bomb an airliner on Christmas Day.
> 
> A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey finds that just 30% oppose the use of such techniques, and another 12% are not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you morons EVER get tired of being on the wrong side?
> 
> Don't you morons EVER get tired of being duped by your fearless leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think that you do.
Click to expand...


republic not a democracy, remember?


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lieability and Mudwhistle have learned how to entertain others with their fumbling and bumbling and stumbling and mumbling on this thread.
> 
> They bring a smile to each of us who reads them.
> 
> Thanks, you two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're what Obama assumes at least 60% of us are. Folks that are so biased that nothing will change your mind. Thank God you only make up about 20%. Some of you don't even think it's wrong for them to conspire against us with the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You reactionary wingnuts on the far right make up less than 10% of the electorate.  The liberals make up less than 20%.  America hates the GOP (less than 25% consider themselves Republican).
> 
> Thus, the great middle of America, which put Obama in office, has seen nothing from my GOP and its leaders to make them decide that BHO was a failure.  Be  all you want, but it will not effect American political reality.
Click to expand...


America hates the GOP? Really? Link?


----------



## concept

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're what Obama assumes at least 60% of us are. Folks that are so biased that nothing will change your mind. Thank God you only make up about 20%. Some of you don't even think it's wrong for them to conspire against us with the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You reactionary wingnuts on the far right make up less than 10% of the electorate.  The liberals make up less than 20%.  America hates the GOP (less than 25% consider themselves Republican).
> 
> Thus, the great middle of America, which put Obama in office, has seen nothing from my GOP and its leaders to make them decide that BHO was a failure.  Be  all you want, but it will not effect American political reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America hates the GOP? Really? Link?
Click to expand...


Here's a link.  

Trust on Issues - Rasmussen Reports
JakeStarkRavingMad won't like it though...


----------



## mudwhistle

maineman said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you such a lying punk?  I mean, do you just make shit up as you go?  I've never seen you within 5 atlantic oceans of being anywhere near informed, yet you obviously have internet access.  Wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get that dick out of your mouth long enough to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During World War II both Japanese troops, especially the Kempeitai, and the officers of the Gestapo,[105] the German secret police, used waterboarding as a method of torture.[106] During the Japanese occupation of Singapore the Double Tenth Incident occurred. This included waterboarding, by the method of binding or holding down the victim on his back, placing a cloth over his mouth and nose, and pouring water onto the cloth. *In this version, interrogation continued during the torture, with the interrogators beating the victim if he did not reply and the victim swallowing water if he opened his mouth to answer or breathe. When the victim could ingest no more water, the interrogators would beat or jump on his distended stomach.*[107][108][109]
> 
> Chase J. Nielsen, one of the U.S. airmen who flew in the Doolittle raid following the attack on Pearl Harbor, was subjected to waterboarding by his Japanese captors.[110] At their trial for war crimes following the war, he testified "Well, I was put on my back on the floor with my arms and legs stretched out, one guard holding each limb. The towel was wrapped around my face and put across my face and water poured on. They poured water on this towel until I was almost unconscious from strangulation, then they would let up until I'd get my breath, then they'd start over again... I felt more or less like I was drowning, just gasping between life and death."[39]
> Waterboarding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from above:
> 
> *"This included waterboarding, by the method of binding or holding down the victim on his back, placing a cloth over his mouth and nose, and pouring water onto the cloth."*
> 
> precisely.
> 
> that is what we did to KSM.
> 
> torture.
> 
> thanks for the great quote.
Click to expand...


We did not beat him forcing him to answer questions thus using gravity to force water into his lungs.

These sessions were videotaped. There were no beatings reported. 

Torture can be classified as your spouse withholding sex. 

Torture can be classified as handing over the remote to the wife during the Super Bowl.

So if you want to rationalize this....just about anything that is mentally harsh can be considered torture. But I really don't give a flying F about hurting their feelings or taking away their dignity. After they decided to start killing us they lost my compassion.


----------



## California Girl

I think the problem lays in the definition of 'waterboarding'. The way it was undertaken by the Japs during WWII is, without doubt, torture in any sane individuals definition. However, what the US use as 'waterboarding' is not the same thing. Therein lies the argument - is the way we used it torture. Having heard from those who have been waterboarded, it is "scary shit" but torture? No.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> I think the problem lays in the definition of 'waterboarding'. The way it was undertaken by the Japs during WWII is, without doubt, torture in any sane individuals definition. However, what the US use as 'waterboarding' is not the same thing. Therein lies the argument - is the way we used it torture. Having heard from those who have been waterboarded, it is "scary shit" but torture? No.



But that is how Libs win arguments....by blurring the facts and rationalizing the shit out of everything.

Get a bunch of them repeating the same fallacy and they feel they're just repeating fact.


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem lays in the definition of 'waterboarding'. The way it was undertaken by the Japs during WWII is, without doubt, torture in any sane individuals definition. However, what the US use as 'waterboarding' is not the same thing. Therein lies the argument - is the way we used it torture. Having heard from those who have been waterboarded, it is "scary shit" but torture? No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is how Libs win arguments....by blurring the facts and rationalizing the shit out of everything.
> 
> Get a bunch of them repeating the same fallacy and they feel they're just repeating fact.
Click to expand...


Their problem is they aren't very smart.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem lays in the definition of 'waterboarding'. The way it was undertaken by the Japs during WWII is, without doubt, torture in any sane individuals definition. However, what the US use as 'waterboarding' is not the same thing. Therein lies the argument - is the way we used it torture. Having heard from those who have been waterboarded, it is "scary shit" but torture? No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is how Libs win arguments....by blurring the facts and rationalizing the shit out of everything.
> 
> Get a bunch of them repeating the same fallacy and they feel they're just repeating fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their problem is they aren't very smart.
Click to expand...


I think they're mostly closed-minded.

They repeat this nonsense like it's believable.

They'll never admit that they are being tricked. That would mean they were if not stupid...at the very least pretty damned gullible.


----------



## mudwhistle

It's amazing how the shoe is on the other foot now.

We're questioning what passes for proper authority in Washington and we're supposedly the dumbasses. 

Yet they mindlessly believe everything thing these liars in Washington feed them....even when they admit they're all liars.

It would be funny if it wasn't so disastrous to our welfare.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You loons are fun to watch, jibbering and jabbering, opining and whining for the good old days.

Obama is still more popular than the GOP, more moderates and conservative democrats are moving into our party, which means the wingnut reactionary influence will be declining.

You guys might as well cry here, because this is the only place anyone will listen to you.


----------



## JimH52

It WAS torture until DICK and W decided it wasn't.  The Japanese did precisely what we did.  Water does travel into the lungs during the torture, usually not enough to kill.

But the Tea Baggers have found a new definition for torture.  Their Golden Rule is to do unto others but not unto me.  Waterboarding has become a MAJOR recruitment tool and has lead many moderate Muslims into extremism.  Thanks DICK!


----------



## California Girl

JimH52 said:


> It WAS torture until DICK and W decided it wasn't.  The Japanese did precisely what we did.  Water does travel into the lungs during the torture, usually not enough to kill.
> 
> But the Tea Baggers have found a new definition for torture.  Their Golden Rule is to do unto others but not unto me.  Waterboarding has become a MAJOR recruitment tool and has lead many moderate Muslims into extremism.  Thanks DICK!



That is just not true. You are either mistaken or lying. I will not judge which but what we did is not what the Japs did. Two completely different techniques. You can argue the opposite from now until doomsday but you will still be either wrong or lying.


----------



## PixieStix

JimH52 said:


> It WAS torture until DICK and W decided it wasn't.  The Japanese did precisely what we did.  Water does travel into the lungs during the torture, usually not enough to kill.
> 
> But the Tea Baggers have found a new definition for torture.  Their Golden Rule is to do unto others but not unto me.  Waterboarding has become a MAJOR recruitment tool and has lead many moderate Muslims into extremism.  Thanks DICK!



"Tea partiers" you idiot gasbag, one of blame America first freaks

Mohammed, Islam, the sheiks, and imams are innocent huh?


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> You loons are fun to watch, jibbering and jabbering, opining and whining for the good old days.
> 
> Obama is still more popular than the GOP, more moderates and conservative democrats are moving into our party, which means the wingnut reactionary influence will be declining.
> 
> You guys might as well cry here, because this is the only place anyone will listen to you.



And you're living in a dream world. 

Obama's poll numbers are cratering. He's looking more and more like a buffoon every day.

He is personally destroying his party and we're all watching it unfold.

It's all over the place, not just here.


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> It WAS torture until DICK and W decided it wasn't.  The Japanese did precisely what we did.  Water does travel into the lungs during the torture, usually not enough to kill.
> 
> But the Tea Baggers have found a new definition for torture.  Their Golden Rule is to do unto others but not unto me.  Waterboarding has become a MAJOR recruitment tool and has lead many moderate Muslims into extremism.  Thanks DICK!



This isn't a Tea Party issue. They were concerned with the spending.

This is a national defense issue everyone is concerned about.

Waterboarding is being used by our own media to help Muslims trick new recruits. Personally I think radicals will use any excuse, real or imagined, to recruit new blood.....no pun intended....because it's THEIR blood that will be spilled....not the leader's blood.


----------



## maineman

concept said:


> Here, chew on this you dopey libs.
> 
> 58% Favor Waterboarding of Plane Terrorist To Get Information - Rasmussen Reports
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty-eight percent (58%) of U.S. voters say waterboarding and other aggressive interrogation techniques should be used to gain information from the terrorist who attempted to bomb an airliner on Christmas Day.
> 
> A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey finds that just 30% oppose the use of such techniques, and another 12% are not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you morons EVER get tired of being on the wrong side?
> 
> Don't you morons EVER get tired of being duped by your fearless leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think that you do.
Click to expand...


so what???
my guess is that 58% of the white folks south of the mason dixon line were against abolishing slavery and, a hundred years later, were against the passage of the civil rights act.  Thank goodness our constitution protects basic human rights from the whims of the ignorant bigoted mob.  

Again... it is quite telling that, by and large, military and retired military are against waterboarding.  makes you wonder why.


----------



## California Girl

PixieStix said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It WAS torture until DICK and W decided it wasn't.  The Japanese did precisely what we did.  Water does travel into the lungs during the torture, usually not enough to kill.
> 
> But the Tea Baggers have found a new definition for torture.  Their Golden Rule is to do unto others but not unto me.  Waterboarding has become a MAJOR recruitment tool and has lead many moderate Muslims into extremism.  Thanks DICK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tea partiers" you idiot gasbag, one of blame America first freaks
> 
> Mohammed, Islam, the sheiks, and imams are innocent huh?
Click to expand...


Don't let the 'teabaggers' term upset you Pix.  A rose by any other name would smell as sweet.


----------



## maineman

California Girl said:


> Two completely different techniques. You can argue the opposite from now until doomsday but you will still be either wrong or lying.



absolutely NOT true.  strapping the subject to an inclined board, wrappng a towel around the nose and mouth and pouring water over the towel has the same effect today as it did in WWII:  it is torture.


----------



## PixieStix

California Girl said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It WAS torture until DICK and W decided it wasn't.  The Japanese did precisely what we did.  Water does travel into the lungs during the torture, usually not enough to kill.
> 
> But the Tea Baggers have found a new definition for torture.  Their Golden Rule is to do unto others but not unto me.  Waterboarding has become a MAJOR recruitment tool and has lead many moderate Muslims into extremism.  Thanks DICK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tea partiers" you idiot gasbag, one of blame America first freaks
> 
> Mohammed, Islam, the sheiks, and imams are innocent huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let the 'teabaggers' term upset you Pix.  A rose by any other name would smell as sweet.
Click to expand...



Thanks CG
Yeah these lefties on this forum and elsewhere are so out numbered on a national level, they have no idea how bad the next election will be for them


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You loons are fun to watch, jibbering and jabbering, opining and whining for the good old days.
> 
> Obama is still more popular than the GOP, more moderates and conservative democrats are moving into our party, which means the wingnut reactionary influence will be declining.
> 
> You guys might as well cry here, because this is the only place anyone will listen to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're living in a dream world.
> 
> Obama's poll numbers are cratering. He's looking more and more like a buffoon every day.
> 
> He is personally destroying his party and we're all watching it unfold.
> 
> It's all over the place, not just here.
Click to expand...


Loony statements from you, and you know it.


----------



## mudwhistle

maineman said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, chew on this you dopey libs.
> 
> 58% Favor Waterboarding of Plane Terrorist To Get Information - Rasmussen Reports&#8482;
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty-eight percent (58%) of U.S. voters say waterboarding and other aggressive interrogation techniques should be used to gain information from the terrorist who attempted to bomb an airliner on Christmas Day.
> 
> A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey finds that just 30% oppose the use of such techniques, and another 12% are not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you morons EVER get tired of being on the wrong side?
> 
> Don't you morons EVER get tired of being duped by your fearless leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think that you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so what???
> *my guess is that 58% of the white folks south of the mason dixon line were against abolishing slavery and, a hundred years later, were against the passage of the civil rights act.  Thank goodness our constitution protects basic human rights from the whims of the ignorant bigoted mob.  *
> 
> Again... it is quite telling that, by and large, military and retired military are against waterboarding.  makes you wonder why.
Click to expand...


The first example of race-baiting on this thread.

Congratulations dude.

You get the award for "USMB member most likely to play the victim".


----------



## PixieStix

maineman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two completely different techniques. You can argue the opposite from now until doomsday but you will still be either wrong or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely NOT true.  strapping the subject to an inclined board, wrappng a towel around the nose and mouth and pouring water over the towel has the same effect today as it did in WWII:  it is torture.
Click to expand...


Whine whine  
Obama and his ilk is torturing the American people.

Torture is subjective, I say this administration is subjecting the American people to a torture technique

I would rather be strapped to a board and have water poured over my face than to be subjected to this obamamania. Do you guys miss the Bush days or something? Because you keep revisiting those days


----------



## JakeStarkey

PixieStix said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Tea partiers" you idiot gasbag, one of blame America first freaks
> 
> Mohammed, Islam, the sheiks, and imams are innocent huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the 'teabaggers' term upset you Pix.  A rose by any other name would smell as sweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CG
> Yeah these lefties on this forum and elsewhere are so out numbered on a national level, they have no idea how bad the next election will be for them
Click to expand...


  Here, this will help you with your fluency: Learn to Speak Tea Bag | Mark Fiore's Animated Cartoon Site


----------



## mal

JakeStarkey said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the 'teabaggers' term upset you Pix.  A rose by any other name would smell as sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CG
> Yeah these lefties on this forum and elsewhere are so out numbered on a national level, they have no idea how bad the next election will be for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, this will help you with your fluency: Learn to Speak Tea Bag | Mark Fiore's Animated Cartoon Site
Click to expand...


Sounds like a Classic Case of Lefist Repressed Projection...

Dreamin' about it, are ya Joke?...



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey

tha malcontent said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CG
> Yeah these lefties on this forum and elsewhere are so out numbered on a national level, they have no idea how bad the next election will be for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, this will help you with your fluency: Learn to Speak Tea Bag | Mark Fiore's Animated Cartoon Site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Classic Case of Lefist Repressed Projection...
> 
> Dreamin' about it, are ya Joke?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


  Here, this will help you with your fluency: Learn to Speak Tea Bag | Mark Fiore's Animated Cartoon Site


----------



## concept

Libs believe their own idiotic press.


----------



## PixieStix

JakeStarkey said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, this will help you with your fluency: Learn to Speak Tea Bag | Mark Fiore's Animated Cartoon Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Classic Case of Lefist Repressed Projection...
> 
> Dreamin' about it, are ya Joke?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, this will help you with your fluency: Learn to Speak Tea Bag | Mark Fiore's Animated Cartoon Site
Click to expand...


Steven mocks you  and so do I
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJygJQNQHkw[/ame]


----------



## Liability

Jokey has a new line!



As he wears that one into the ground, as is his SOP, let us all point at Jokey and laugh derivsively.


----------



## Liability

maineman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two completely different techniques. You can argue the opposite from now until doomsday but you will still be either wrong or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely NOT true.  strapping the subject to an inclined board, wrappng a towel around the nose and mouth and pouring water over the towel has the same effect today as it did in WWII:  it is torture.
Click to expand...


No.  It isn't.

It's unpleasant as all get-out, but falls short of being "torture."

See how that works?  YOU (and your fellow believers) can keep SAYING it, and that doesn't make it any more the truth than my repeated denial (and the denial of those similarly inclined) makes it false.

In reality, it is not a settled question.   

I can see how it could qualify as "torture," depending on the definition employed.*

But, I can also see how it falls short of qualifying as torture, regardless of the fact that it sucks big time.

________________
*  For example, one MIGHT be persuaded by defintion 2 in Merriam Webster. And, if so, a fair argument can be made that "waterboarding" fails to quite qualify. 


> Main Entry: 1tor·ture
> Pronunciation: \&#712;to&#775;r-ch&#601;r\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Middle French, from Old French, from Late Latin tortura, from Latin tortus, past participle of torqu&#275;re to twist; probably akin to Old High German dr&#257;hsil turner, Greek atraktos spindle
> Date: 1540
> 1 a : anguish of body or mind : agony b : something that causes agony or pain
> 2 : the infliction of intense pain (as from burning, crushing, or wounding) to punish, coerce, or afford sadistic pleasure
> * * * *


 torture - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, lieability: under law and international convention it is torture.

Your uninformed opinion changes nothing.


----------



## L.K.Eder

JakeStarkey said:


> No, lieability: under law and international convention it is torture.
> 
> Your uninformed opinion changes nothing.



lol, international convention. those international fuckers just want to see merkans die.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> concept said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, chew on this you dopey libs.
> 
> 58% Favor Waterboarding of Plane Terrorist To Get Information - Rasmussen Reports&#8482;
> 
> 
> Don't you morons EVER get tired of being on the wrong side?
> 
> Don't you morons EVER get tired of being duped by your fearless leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think that you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what???
> *my guess is that 58% of the white folks south of the mason dixon line were against abolishing slavery and, a hundred years later, were against the passage of the civil rights act.  Thank goodness our constitution protects basic human rights from the whims of the ignorant bigoted mob.  *
> 
> Again... it is quite telling that, by and large, military and retired military are against waterboarding.  makes you wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first example of race-baiting on this thread.
> 
> Congratulations dude.
> 
> You get the award for "USMB member most likely to play the victim".
Click to expand...



Your comprehension abilities make lead look like anemic hummingbird feathers.  Do you understand the fallacy of argumentum ad populum?


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get that dick out of your mouth long enough to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from above:
> 
> *"This included waterboarding, by the method of binding or holding down the victim on his back, placing a cloth over his mouth and nose, and pouring water onto the cloth."*
> 
> precisely.
> 
> that is what we did to KSM.
> 
> torture.
> 
> thanks for the great quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did not beat him forcing him to answer questions thus using gravity to force water into his lungs.
> 
> These sessions were videotaped. There were no beatings reported.
> 
> Torture can be classified as your spouse withholding sex.
> 
> Torture can be classified as handing over the remote to the wife during the Super Bowl.
> 
> So if you want to rationalize this....just about anything that is mentally harsh can be considered torture. But I really don't give a flying F about hurting their feelings or taking away their dignity. After they decided to start killing us they lost my compassion.
Click to expand...



So when you are proven wrong you change your (c)lame and hope nobody will notice?  Wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> concept said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, chew on this you dopey libs.
> 
> 58% Favor Waterboarding of Plane Terrorist To Get Information - Rasmussen Reports
> 
> 
> Don't you morons EVER get tired of being on the wrong side?
> 
> Don't you morons EVER get tired of being duped by your fearless leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think that you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what???
> *my guess is that 58% of the white folks south of the mason dixon line were against abolishing slavery and, a hundred years later, were against the passage of the civil rights act.  Thank goodness our constitution protects basic human rights from the whims of the ignorant bigoted mob.  *
> 
> Again... it is quite telling that, by and large, military and retired military are against waterboarding.  makes you wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first example of race-baiting on this thread.
> 
> Congratulations dude.
> 
> You get the award for "USMB member most likely to play the victim".
Click to expand...


Race-baiting.... the last resort of the 'I can't win by legitimate argument' stance. 

You.... race-baiting....   They don't know how stupid that is.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> I think the problem lays in the definition of 'waterboarding'. The way it was undertaken by the Japs during WWII is, without doubt, torture in any sane individuals definition. However, what the US use as 'waterboarding' is not the same thing. Therein lies the argument - is the way we used it torture. Having heard from those who have been waterboarded, it is "scary shit" but torture? No.



Maybe the water we use is magical and doesn't cause the same effects of simulated drowing?  American exceptionalism now trumps physics!


----------



## JakeStarkey

CurveLight said:


> So when you are proven wrong you change your (c)lame and hope nobody will notice?  Wtf is wrong with you?



Have not you noticed that 'whistle isn't all there?


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what???
> *my guess is that 58% of the white folks south of the mason dixon line were against abolishing slavery and, a hundred years later, were against the passage of the civil rights act.  Thank goodness our constitution protects basic human rights from the whims of the ignorant bigoted mob.  *
> 
> Again... it is quite telling that, by and large, military and retired military are against waterboarding.  makes you wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first example of race-baiting on this thread.
> 
> Congratulations dude.
> 
> You get the award for "USMB member most likely to play the victim".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race-baiting.... the last resort of the 'I can't win by legitimate argument' stance.
> 
> You.... race-baiting....   They don't know how stupid that is.
Click to expand...



There was no race baiting you sooper dumbass.  He was pointing out a majority approval doesn't equate to ethical approval.


----------



## Article 15

mudwhistle said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get that dick out of your mouth long enough to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from above:
> 
> *"This included waterboarding, by the method of binding or holding down the victim on his back, placing a cloth over his mouth and nose, and pouring water onto the cloth."*
> 
> precisely.
> 
> that is what we did to KSM.
> 
> torture.
> 
> thanks for the great quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did not beat him forcing him to answer questions thus using gravity to force water into his lungs.
> 
> These sessions were videotaped. There were no beatings reported.
> 
> *Torture can be classified as your spouse withholding sex.
> 
> Torture can be classified as handing over the remote to the wife during the Super Bowl.*
> 
> So if you want to rationalize this....just about anything that is mentally harsh can be considered torture. But I really don't give a flying F about hurting their feelings or taking away their dignity. After they decided to start killing us they lost my compassion.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.

Whack off or cheat if your wife is withholding sex.

Go watch the Super Bowl at the bar if you aren't man enough to maintain control of the remote during the freakin' Super Bowl.

Srsly, shogun already addressed this faulty logic PAGES ago.


----------



## mal

Article 15 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> from above:
> 
> *"This included waterboarding, by the method of binding or holding down the victim on his back, placing a cloth over his mouth and nose, and pouring water onto the cloth."*
> 
> precisely.
> 
> that is what we did to KSM.
> 
> torture.
> 
> thanks for the great quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did not beat him forcing him to answer questions thus using gravity to force water into his lungs.
> 
> These sessions were videotaped. There were no beatings reported.
> 
> *Torture can be classified as your spouse withholding sex.
> 
> Torture can be classified as handing over the remote to the wife during the Super Bowl.*
> 
> So if you want to rationalize this....just about anything that is mentally harsh can be considered torture. But I really don't give a flying F about hurting their feelings or taking away their dignity. After they decided to start killing us they lost my compassion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Whack off or cheat if your wife is withholding sex.
> 
> Go watch the Super Bowl at the bar if you aren't man enough to maintain control of the remote during the freakin' Super Bowl.
> 
> Srsly, shogun already addressed this faulty logic PAGES ago.
Click to expand...


Since Waterboarding leaves not Lasting Physical Damage, or any at all for that Matter, it falls under the Mental Category of "Torture"...

Define that.



peace...


----------



## Article 15

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not beat him forcing him to answer questions thus using gravity to force water into his lungs.
> 
> These sessions were videotaped. There were no beatings reported.
> 
> *Torture can be classified as your spouse withholding sex.
> 
> Torture can be classified as handing over the remote to the wife during the Super Bowl.*
> 
> So if you want to rationalize this....just about anything that is mentally harsh can be considered torture. But I really don't give a flying F about hurting their feelings or taking away their dignity. After they decided to start killing us they lost my compassion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Whack off or cheat if your wife is withholding sex.
> 
> Go watch the Super Bowl at the bar if you aren't man enough to maintain control of the remote during the freakin' Super Bowl.
> 
> Srsly, shogun already addressed this faulty logic PAGES ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Waterboarding leaves not Lasting Physical Damage, or any at all for that Matter, it falls under the Mental Category of "Torture"...
> 
> Define that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


If it was just "mental" torture then there wouldn't be a need to physically do anything to you get the job done.

Besides what you say isn't true, waterboarding can leave the most lasting physical damage possible; it can kill you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Article 15, tha malcontent is not interest in accuracy but propaganda advantage only.


----------



## mal

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Whack off or cheat if your wife is withholding sex.
> 
> Go watch the Super Bowl at the bar if you aren't man enough to maintain control of the remote during the freakin' Super Bowl.
> 
> Srsly, shogun already addressed this faulty logic PAGES ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Waterboarding leaves not Lasting Physical Damage, or any at all for that Matter, it falls under the Mental Category of "Torture"...
> 
> Define that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was just "mental" torture then there wouldn't be a need to physically do anything to you get the job done.
> 
> Besides what you say isn't true, waterboarding can leave the most lasting physical damage possible; it can kill you.
Click to expand...


"can" is a Hypothetical...

Restraining someone upright and keeping the lights up and temp down with Loud Music is "Physical" and "Mental"...

Is that "Torture"?...

Is the Cops Interrogating you for 10 Hours Torture?... Mentally?...



peace...


----------



## mal

JakeStarkey said:


> Article 15, tha malcontent is not interest in accuracy but propaganda advantage only.



Let the Grown-ups have their Talking Time, Child... A15 are just Fine without your Distractions. 



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mal, you know what torture is and waterboarding is torture.  Your opinion does not count as fact and your argumentation has grown and gone increasingly lame.


----------



## California Girl

Liability said:


> Jokey has a new line!
> 
> 
> 
> As he wears that one into the ground, as is his SOP, let us all point at Jokey and laugh derivsively.



We are.... I'm sorry, I think I missed you off the PM. You'll get it shortly.


----------



## L.K.Eder

do you want to get information or "revenge"?

if you want information, why do you think the information from "enhanced interrogation" is reliable?

the green bay packers defensive line are not jihadist, or are they?


----------



## California Girl

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Whack off or cheat if your wife is withholding sex.
> 
> Go watch the Super Bowl at the bar if you aren't man enough to maintain control of the remote during the freakin' Super Bowl.
> 
> Srsly, shogun already addressed this faulty logic PAGES ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Waterboarding leaves not Lasting Physical Damage, or any at all for that Matter, it falls under the Mental Category of "Torture"...
> 
> Define that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was just "mental" torture then there wouldn't be a need to physically do anything to you get the job done.
> 
> Besides what you say isn't true, waterboarding can leave the most lasting physical damage possible; it can kill you.
Click to expand...


That is absolutely true of the Japanese version of waterboarding. It is not of the US version. Just sayin'..... I have this thing about accuracy.


----------



## Article 15

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Waterboarding leaves not Lasting Physical Damage, or any at all for that Matter, it falls under the Mental Category of "Torture"...
> 
> Define that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was just "mental" torture then there wouldn't be a need to physically do anything to you get the job done.
> 
> Besides what you say isn't true, waterboarding can leave the most lasting physical damage possible; it can kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "can" is a Hypothetical...
Click to expand...


It happens.  That's why a it takes a pro to do it to avoid killing the person.  It's dangerous business.



> Restraining someone upright and keeping the lights up and temp down with Loud Music is "Physical" and "Mental"...
> 
> Is that "Torture"?...



IMO, yes.



> Is the Cops Interrogating you for 10 Hours Torture?... Mentally?...



IMO, no.


----------



## L.K.Eder

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Waterboarding leaves not Lasting Physical Damage, or any at all for that Matter, it falls under the Mental Category of "Torture"...
> 
> Define that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was just "mental" torture then there wouldn't be a need to physically do anything to you get the job done.
> 
> Besides what you say isn't true, waterboarding can leave the most lasting physical damage possible; it can kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is absolutely true of the Japanese version of waterboarding. It is not of the US version. Just sayin'..... I have this thing about accuracy.
Click to expand...


aversion?


----------



## mal

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was just "mental" torture then there wouldn't be a need to physically do anything to you get the job done.
> 
> Besides what you say isn't true, waterboarding can leave the most lasting physical damage possible; it can kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "can" is a Hypothetical...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens.  That's why a it takes a pro to do it to avoid killing the person.  It's dangerous business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restraining someone upright and keeping the lights up and temp down with Loud Music is "Physical" and "Mental"...
> 
> Is that "Torture"?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Cops Interrogating you for 10 Hours Torture?... Mentally?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, no.
Click to expand...


Have we Killed someone Waterboarding them since 9/11?...

As for your Final Yes/No... I don't Undestand the Justification of One over the Other.

It's Obviously a Matter of Degree, but I would like to Know why.



peace...


----------



## Article 15

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Waterboarding leaves not Lasting Physical Damage, or any at all for that Matter, it falls under the Mental Category of "Torture"...
> 
> Define that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was just "mental" torture then there wouldn't be a need to physically do anything to you get the job done.
> 
> Besides what you say isn't true, waterboarding can leave the most lasting physical damage possible; it can kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is absolutely true of the Japanese version of waterboarding. It is not of the US version. Just sayin'..... I have this thing about accuracy.
Click to expand...


Are you suggesting that the way we waterboard cannon be fatal?  

Because it can.

Having a doctor present and pulling back with the water doesn't mean you aren't performing a potentionally fatal procedure on someone.


----------



## mal

Article 15 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was just "mental" torture then there wouldn't be a need to physically do anything to you get the job done.
> 
> Besides what you say isn't true, waterboarding can leave the most lasting physical damage possible; it can kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely true of the Japanese version of waterboarding. It is not of the US version. Just sayin'..... I have this thing about accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that the way we waterboard cannon be fatal?
> 
> Because it can.
> 
> Having a doctor present and pulling back with the water doesn't mean you aren't performing a potentionally fatal procedure on someone.
Click to expand...


I Asked a Specific Question Regarding that in my Last Response...

Has it been under US Action since 9/11?

Tasers can Kill... And have, yet the Police still Use them...

Hell, John F'ing Kerry's Goons Use them to Silence Dissent!



peace...


----------



## Article 15

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "can" is a Hypothetical...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happens.  That's why a it takes a pro to do it to avoid killing the person.  It's dangerous business.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Cops Interrogating you for 10 Hours Torture?... Mentally?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have we Killed someone Waterboarding them since 9/11?...
> 
> As for your Final Yes/No... I don't Undestand the Justification of One over the Other.
> 
> It's Obviously a Matter of Degree, but I would like to Know why.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


As far as we know nobody has been killed.  But so what?  If someone has been raped repeatedly you cannot use "well at least I didn't kill them" as a defense.

In one case you are being interrogated ... i.e. questions asked etc and you can just sit there silently and no harm or discomfort will come to you.

In the other you are being pretty much physically and mentally effed with.


----------



## Article 15

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely true of the Japanese version of waterboarding. It is not of the US version. Just sayin'..... I have this thing about accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that the way we waterboard cannon be fatal?
> 
> Because it can.
> 
> Having a doctor present and pulling back with the water doesn't mean you aren't performing a potentionally fatal procedure on someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Asked a Specific Question Regarding that in my Last Response...
> 
> Has it been under US Action since 9/11?
> 
> Tasers can Kill... And have, yet the Police still Use them...
> 
> Hell, John F'ing Kerry's Goons Use them to Silence Dissent!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


If it were my decision cops wouldn't have tasers.


----------



## mal

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It happens.  That's why a it takes a pro to do it to avoid killing the person.  It's dangerous business.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have we Killed someone Waterboarding them since 9/11?...
> 
> As for your Final Yes/No... I don't Undestand the Justification of One over the Other.
> 
> It's Obviously a Matter of Degree, but I would like to Know why.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as we know nobody has been killed.  But so what?  If someone has been raped repeatedly you cannot use "well at least I didn't kill them" as a defense.
> 
> In one case you are being interrogated ... i.e. questions asked etc and you can just sit there silently and no harm or discomfort will come to you.
> 
> In the other you are being pretty much physically and mentally effed with.
Click to expand...


Actual Physical Harm HAS to come into Play...

"Mental" Harm is Vague, and as you have Shown with your Yes/No, it's Subjective Depending on who is Commenting.

I Know Liberals who Beleive that Police Interrogation for 10 Hours IS Torture... MeThinks they are Attorneys for the ACLU! 



peace...


----------



## mal

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that the way we waterboard cannon be fatal?
> 
> Because it can.
> 
> Having a doctor present and pulling back with the water doesn't mean you aren't performing a potentionally fatal procedure on someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Asked a Specific Question Regarding that in my Last Response...
> 
> Has it been under US Action since 9/11?
> 
> Tasers can Kill... And have, yet the Police still Use them...
> 
> Hell, John F'ing Kerry's Goons Use them to Silence Dissent!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it were my decision cops wouldn't have tasers.
Click to expand...


I Respect your Opinion and your Consistency...



peace...


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> No, lieability: under law and international convention it is torture.
> 
> Your uninformed opinion changes nothing.



No Jokey:  Under law and international convention, waterboarding is only sometimes referenced at all and usually under OTHER circumstances not relevant to this discussion.  But since you are just a wilfully lying asshole, you are indifferent to such points.

Your uninformed opinion is ALL you have to offer.  And, you remain wrong.


----------



## California Girl

Article 15 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was just "mental" torture then there wouldn't be a need to physically do anything to you get the job done.
> 
> Besides what you say isn't true, waterboarding can leave the most lasting physical damage possible; it can kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely true of the Japanese version of waterboarding. It is not of the US version. Just sayin'..... I have this thing about accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that the way we waterboard cannon be fatal?
> 
> Because it can.
> 
> Having a doctor present and pulling back with the water doesn't mean you aren't performing a potentionally fatal procedure on someone.
Click to expand...


Lots of things are potentially fatal.  I'm stating a fact. The waterboarding used by the Japs and the waterboarding used by the US are two different things. One is torture, the other is not. Just sitting a subject down and asking them questions can be fatal. So what? Perhaps we should stop asking them questions at all.


----------



## Liability

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely true of the Japanese version of waterboarding. It is not of the US version. Just sayin'..... I have this thing about accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that the way we waterboard cannon be fatal?
> 
> Because it can.
> 
> Having a doctor present and pulling back with the water doesn't mean you aren't performing a potentionally fatal procedure on someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of things are potentially fatal.  I'm stating a fact. The waterboarding used by the Japs and the waterboarding used by the US are two different things. One is torture, the other is not. Just sitting a subject down and asking them questions can be fatal. So what? Perhaps we should stop asking them questions at all.
Click to expand...


We arm police for a reason.  But in doing so, from time to time those weapons are going to be drawn and shot will be fired.  Worse yet, sometimes, despite great training and practice, under unfortunate circumstances, the bullets fired from a police officer's gun WILL strike an unintended & innocent person.  Death will, periodically, ensue.

Should we not arm the police?


----------



## Article 15

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely true of the Japanese version of waterboarding. It is not of the US version. Just sayin'..... I have this thing about accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that the way we waterboard cannon be fatal?
> 
> Because it can.
> 
> Having a doctor present and pulling back with the water doesn't mean you aren't performing a potentionally fatal procedure on someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of things are potentially fatal.  I'm stating a fact. The waterboarding used by the Japs and the waterboarding used by the US are two different things. One is torture, the other is not. Just sitting a subject down and asking them questions can be fatal. So what? Perhaps we should stop asking them questions at all.
Click to expand...


Did you miss this post?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1881591-post307.html


----------



## JimH52

The technique used by the soldiers in the photograph on this page is the same technique used by the CIA and the same technique approved by DICK and the Chimp.  NO DIFFERENCE!  They were *COURT MARSHALLED.*

Game-Set-Match


Waterboarding: A Tortured History : NPR






> A Punishable Offense
> 
> In the war crimes tribunals that followed Japan's defeat in World War II, the issue of waterboarding was sometimes raised. In 1947, the U.S. charged a Japanese officer, Yukio Asano, with war crimes for waterboarding a U.S. civilian. Asano was sentenced to 15 years of hard labor.
> 
> "All of these trials elicited compelling descriptions of water torture from its victims, and resulted in severe punishment for its perpetrators," writes Evan Wallach in the Columbia Journal of Transnational Law.
> 
> On Jan. 21, 1968, The Washington Post ran a front-page photo of a U.S. soldier supervising the waterboarding of a captured North Vietnamese soldier. The caption said the technique induced "a flooding sense of suffocation and drowning, meant to make him talk." The picture led to an Army investigation and, two months later, the court martial of the soldier.


----------



## Liability

JimH52 said:


> The technique used by the soldiers in the photograph on this page is the same technique used by the CIA and the same technique approved by DICK and the Chimp.  NO DIFFERENCE!  They were *COURT MARSHALLED.*
> 
> Game-Set-Match
> 
> 
> Waterboarding: A Tortured History : NPR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Punishable Offense
> 
> In the war crimes tribunals that followed Japan's defeat in World War II, the issue of waterboarding was sometimes raised. In 1947, the U.S. charged a Japanese officer, Yukio Asano, with war crimes for waterboarding a U.S. civilian. Asano was sentenced to 15 years of hard labor.
> 
> "All of these trials elicited compelling descriptions of water torture from its victims, and resulted in severe punishment for its perpetrators," writes Evan Wallach in the Columbia Journal of Transnational Law.
> 
> On Jan. 21, 1968, The Washington Post ran a front-page photo of a U.S. soldier supervising the waterboarding of a captured North Vietnamese soldier. The caption said the technique induced "a flooding sense of suffocation and drowning, meant to make him talk." The picture led to an Army investigation and, two months later, the court martial of the soldier.
Click to expand...


No game.  No set.  No match.  Fuck; you didn't even hit the ball, ya nitwit.

Do you have any idea of how imbecilic you look when YOU declare your own "victory?"

Probably not.  You are, after all, an imbecile.


----------



## JimH52

So, you have no rebuttal, other than obscenities and personal attacks.  Your arguments are as shallow as your personality.  The technique used by this soldier, who was subsequently court marshalled is exactly the technique Bush approved.

Bush decided, usually by himself, what was legal and what was not.  He and DICK had an 8 year Kingdom.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Three and four year olds, of course, simply love to keep asking (in whining, plaintive tones) "WHYYYYY?" over and over, no matter how many answers the adults around them provide.  For them, it's all about getting more attention.

*Lieability *and other wannabee teabaggers here have developed an online strategy  to try to force one&#8217;s supposed "opponents" into hyper-defining every comment they make.  The apologist starts responding to the every concise comment or question by demanding a book-length dissertation.  In case the wannabees haven't realized this, it's a very obvious strategy---one by which they get to pretend that they're the only "thinking" persons in the discussion.  Then, when others do expound, the apologist simply plays the same strategy again, ad nauseum, until everyone gets tired of dealing with him or her, at which point the apologist can bow for the adoration of his or her fellows, probably commenting on another obscure "apologetics" website about how they "confounded the enemy."

And when all that fails, then *Lieability *begins the ad homs, thinking they are adequate in place of reasoned and calm discourse, the foundation of an informed democracy.


----------



## California Girl

^^


----------



## JimH52

JakeStarkey said:


> Three and four year olds, of course, simply love to keep asking (in whining, plaintive tones) "WHYYYYY?" over and over, no matter how many answers the adults around them provide.  For them, it's all about getting more attention.
> 
> *Lieability *and other wannabee teabaggers here have developed an online strategy  to try to force ones supposed "opponents" into hyper-defining every comment they make.  The apologist starts responding to the every concise comment or question by demanding a book-length dissertation.  In case the wannabees haven't realized this, it's a very obvious strategy---one by which they get to pretend that they're the only "thinking" persons in the discussion.  Then, when others do expound, the apologist simply plays the same strategy again, ad nauseum, until everyone gets tired of dealing with him or her, at which point the apologist can bow for the adoration of his or her fellows, probably commenting on another obscure "apologetics" website about how they "confounded the enemy."
> 
> And when all that fails, then *Lieability *begins the ad homs, thinking they are adequate in place of reasoned and calm discourse, the foundation of an informed democracy.



Which precisely explains the Tea Bagger's objective.  If you can't win with reason, use shouts, libeous signs, and don't forget to wear your hand gun.  To the Tea Baggers,* INTIMIDATION *is the name of the game.  I am not impressed...


----------



## JakeStarkey

JimH52 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three and four year olds, of course, simply love to keep asking (in whining, plaintive tones) "WHYYYYY?" over and over, no matter how many answers the adults around them provide.  For them, it's all about getting more attention.
> 
> *Lieability *and other wannabee teabaggers here have developed an online strategy  to try to force ones supposed "opponents" into hyper-defining every comment they make.  The apologist starts responding to the every concise comment or question by demanding a book-length dissertation.  In case the wannabees haven't realized this, it's a very obvious strategy---one by which they get to pretend that they're the only "thinking" persons in the discussion.  Then, when others do expound, the apologist simply plays the same strategy again, ad nauseum, until everyone gets tired of dealing with him or her, at which point the apologist can bow for the adoration of his or her fellows, probably commenting on another obscure "apologetics" website about how they "confounded the enemy."
> 
> And when all that fails, then *Lieability *begins the ad homs, thinking they are adequate in place of reasoned and calm discourse, the foundation of an informed democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which precisely explains the Tea Bagger's objective.  If you can't win with reason, use shouts, libeous signs, and don't forget to wear your hand gun.  To the Tea Baggers,* INTIMIDATION *is the name of the game.  I am not impressed...
Click to expand...


No thinking true-blue American is impressed with the teabag approach.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dogbert said:


> As the title of the thread says, Sean Hannity has yet to prove Waterboarding isn't torture. This being 250 days later.
> 
> Sean Hannity Volunteers to Get Waterboarded -- Politics Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Would you consent to be waterboarded? We can waterboard you?
> 
> 
> 
> HANNITY: Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> GRODIN: Are you busy on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> *HANNITY: I'll do it for charity. I'll let you do it. I'll do it for the troops' families*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're waiting Sean.
> 
> Though in the meantime, you can use this guy as a basis:
> 
> BlueOregon: Trying to prove waterboarding isn't torture, right-wing radio jock tries it, and...
Click to expand...


Hannity should put his money where his mouth is....for not doing so I'm going to call him out as a big old sissy.

Anyway.....dogbert, strolling, article i'm inviting you to help me undertsand why waterboarding is considered torture  http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...on-dogbert-article_15-and-strollingbones.html


----------



## mal

Saved this before the Site Farted...



Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It happens.  That's why a it takes a pro to do it to avoid killing the person.  It's dangerous business.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have we Killed someone Waterboarding them since 9/11?...
> 
> As for your Final Yes/No... I don't Undestand the Justification of One over the Other.
> 
> It's Obviously a Matter of Degree, but I would like to Know why.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as we know nobody has been killed.  But so what?  If someone has been raped repeatedly you cannot use "well at least I didn't kill them" as a defense.
> 
> In one case you are being interrogated ... i.e. questions asked etc and you can just sit there silently and no harm or discomfort will come to you.
> 
> In the other you are being pretty much physically and mentally effed with.
Click to expand...


Actual Physical Harm HAS to come into Play...

"Mental" Harm is Vague, and as you have Shown with your Yes/No, it's Subjective Depending on who is Commenting.

I Know Liberals who Beleive that Police Interrogation for 10 Hours IS Torture... MeThinks they are Attorneys for the ACLU! 



peace...


----------



## Liability

Shogun said:


> I bet Liability would agree with Mancow about three seconds into it if he ever had the balls to do more than post trite bullshit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUkj9pjx3H0



That happens to be one of popgun's better posts.  No.  Not the bullshit he said in it.  That of course was just typically ineffectual nonsense.

But the video itself.

It underscores the point, however, of a fundamental confusion.

Waterboarding sucks BIG time.  Nobody in their right mind would WANT to be subjected to it.  And I understand even trained CIA agents usually "cave in" after at most 15 to 30 seconds.  It is, in the final analysis, a nasty INTERROGATION technique and its effectiveness kinda DEPENDS on the fact that it is a scary unpleasant crappy thing to be forcefully subjected to.

And?

Does the FACT (never denied by me) that it SUCKS and is very scary somehow end the question of whether or not it qualifies as "torture?"

Idiots like popgun seem to maintain that since it would make me or him turn into a "pussy" in mere moments, that it MUST be "torture."  Sadly for popgun's would-be "logic," torture is not defined on that basis.

I give due credit to that radio commentator, Mancow.  It took some balls to permit himself to be subjected to it.  And I respect that fact that -- in doing that -- he earned the right to state HIS belief.  His conclusion that it "is" torture, however, is not the be-all and end-all, either.


----------



## JimH52

Then I ask you, with all reason, if it is not torture, why was the soldier in the picture during the Vietnam war court marshalled.  It was viewed as a crime then, by several different agreements.  The court marshall should lead us to believe it was viewed as torture then.  What changed?  How can we not considered waterboarding torture now?  All legal precedent says it was and that it still is.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Of course it was a war crime and torture.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course it was a war crime and torture.



There is no "of course" about it, Jokey.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Liability said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was a war crime and torture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "of course" about it, Jokey.
Click to expand...


Of course there is.  Here is *Lieability *trying to field an argument.   YTMND - grenade kitty.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was a war crime and torture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "of course" about it, Jokey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  Here is *Lieability *trying to field an argument.   YTMND - grenade kitty.
Click to expand...


Zzzzz.

Somebody wake me if and when *Jokey* ever says anything marignally intelligent or even original.

And no.  There is no "of course" about it, Jokey.

  Your claim is just that.  A cmere laim.  And you are not at all persuasive in articulating that position or defending that claim.  Your "side" would be better served if _you'd_ meander over to some _other_ thread and let people who have some capacity for debate handle "your" side.

You're so bad at this they oughta rename you CHOKEy.


----------



## The T

Liability said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares. After all, trolling is all you're about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/100295-liability-the-gloves-are-off.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zzzzzzzz.
> 
> Good one, dogdirt.
> 
> (I hadda reuse that one for you since boredtoseeya is feeling the need to crow in triumph. Which of course makes it a crowing pig.  )
Click to expand...

 
"_You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Liability again" _


----------



## JakeStarkey

Thank you, Liability, for acting sanely and with decent language in rousting me.

You still can't win an argument, but I appreciate you not acting like a loon.


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three and four year olds, of course, simply love to keep asking (in whining, plaintive tones) "WHYYYYY?" over and over, no matter how many answers the adults around them provide.  For them, it's all about getting more attention.
> 
> *Lieability *and other wannabee teabaggers here have developed an online strategy  to try to force ones supposed "opponents" into hyper-defining every comment they make.  The apologist starts responding to the every concise comment or question by demanding a book-length dissertation.  In case the wannabees haven't realized this, it's a very obvious strategy---one by which they get to pretend that they're the only "thinking" persons in the discussion.  Then, when others do expound, the apologist simply plays the same strategy again, ad nauseum, until everyone gets tired of dealing with him or her, at which point the apologist can bow for the adoration of his or her fellows, probably commenting on another obscure "apologetics" website about how they "confounded the enemy."
> 
> And when all that fails, then *Lieability *begins the ad homs, thinking they are adequate in place of reasoned and calm discourse, the foundation of an informed democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which precisely explains the Tea Bagger's objective.  If you can't win with reason, use shouts, libeous signs, and don't forget to wear your hand gun.  To the Tea Baggers,* INTIMIDATION *is the name of the game.  I am not impressed...
Click to expand...


Tea-baggers like to suck balls.

Tea Party members are tired of being taxed to the gills.

Learn the difference.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Teabaggers don't like not having power, but they are numbers clearly indicatate they will never have power again.  Good.


----------



## JimH52

Mud, you need to change your signature.

Obama Stands By Geithner, Says "The Buck Stops With Me" - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## JimH52

and again

President Obama: 'The buck stops with me' - Josh Gerstein and Laura Rozen - POLITICO.com


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> Teabaggers don't like not having power, but they are numbers clearly indicatate they will never have power again.  Good.



Power is what the Dems desire.

They abuse it every single day.

It's a shame they can't be trusted with it.

The numbers show their power is soon going to be gone. 

Don't cry when they lose it. It'll be alright.


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> Mud, you need to change your signature.
> 
> Obama Stands By Geithner, Says "The Buck Stops With Me" - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



Words are supposed to mean something...but to Obama they don't mean shit. He can't just say it...he has to prove he means it.....if he blames Bush one more time or claims somebody else fucked up then he never meant it.


That's why I won't be changing my sig any time soon.


----------



## JimH52

You Baggers are so predicatable!  I could have written that response myself.  If Obama said the sky is blue, I am sure he would be wrong and you would all agree on it.


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> You Baggers are so predicatable!  I could have written that response myself.  If Obama said the sky is blue, I am sure he would be wrong and you would all agree on it.



You * LEFT-NUTS* believe everything the lying fuck says.

When he proves after 4 solid years of broken promises that he is the liar we say he is I'm sure you'll say it's all because the GOP kept him from keeping his broken promises.


----------



## JimH52

Fake Teabaggers Are Anti-Spend, Anti-Government: Real Populists Want to Stop Banks from Plundering America | Corporate Accountability and WorkPlace | AlterNet


----------



## maineman

Liability said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two completely different techniques. You can argue the opposite from now until doomsday but you will still be either wrong or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely NOT true.  strapping the subject to an inclined board, wrappng a towel around the nose and mouth and pouring water over the towel has the same effect today as it did in WWII:  it is torture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It isn't.
> 
> It's unpleasant as all get-out, but falls short of being "torture."
> 
> See how that works?  YOU (and your fellow believers) can keep SAYING it, and that doesn't make it any more the truth than my repeated denial (and the denial of those similarly inclined) makes it false.
> 
> In reality, it is not a settled question.
> 
> I can see how it could qualify as "torture," depending on the definition employed.*
> 
> But, I can also see how it falls short of qualifying as torture, regardless of the fact that it sucks big time.
> 
> ________________
> *  For example, one MIGHT be persuaded by defintion 2 in Merriam Webster. And, if so, a fair argument can be made that "waterboarding" fails to quite qualify.
> 
> 
> 
> Main Entry: 1tor·ture
> Pronunciation: \&#712;to&#775;r-ch&#601;r\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Middle French, from Old French, from Late Latin tortura, from Latin tortus, past participle of torqu&#275;re to twist; probably akin to Old High German dr&#257;hsil turner, Greek atraktos spindle
> Date: 1540
> 1 a : anguish of body or mind : agony b : something that causes agony or pain
> 2 : the infliction of intense pain (as from burning, crushing, or wounding) to punish, coerce, or afford sadistic pleasure
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> torture - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary
Click to expand...


what a sophomoric and foolish response.  Do you think that jursts at the Hague presiding over a war crimes trial will go to Mirriam-Webster - or even OED - to determine what is and is not "torture"?  

The fact of the matter is that, in international courts, waterboarding has already been classified as torture.  And America classified it as torture when prosecuting japanese war criminals.  what is good for the goose, is good for the gander.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Liability is not worried about truth, only about being defeated again (and again) (and again).


----------



## L.K.Eder

JakeStarkey said:


> Liability is not worried about truth, only about being defeated again (and again) (and again).



liability is 20 pounds of bile, 20 pounds of incompetence, 20 pounds of plain dumbfuckery, 20 pounds of frustration and 20 pounds of a strange common sense/intelligence melange pressed into a 50 pound bag. no wonder this guy pours forth a shitload of, well toxic waste, at the slightest poke. at least he has belushi winking and likes animal house.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You so have L-boy defined.


----------



## L.K.Eder

JakeStarkey said:


> You so have L-boy defined.



dude, open up. i just tried to give you a high-five. now you force me to give a friend-request, what i never did before. all of that just because you are a boxturtle.

man i don't give out nuttin, but still those cuntheads can contact me.


----------



## Liability

L.K.Eder said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability is not worried about truth, only about being defeated again (and again) (and again).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liability is 20 pounds of bile, 20 pounds of incompetence, 20 pounds of plain dumbfuckery, 20 pounds of frustration and 20 pounds of a strange common sense/intelligence melange pressed into a 50 pound bag. no wonder this guy pours forth a shitload of, well toxic waste, at the slightest poke. at least he has belushi winking and likes animal house.
Click to expand...


It's cute when L.K. thinks he's sounding all lofty.

If we are known by the company we keep, it now seems fitting that L.K. and Jokey, the perpetual boi-toy, are becoming asshole buddies.

But, L.K., you seem to have forgotten that your act comes across a bit better when you toss in some German!


----------



## JakeStarkey

THIS is the best you can do?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Liability said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability is not worried about truth, only about being defeated again (and again) (and again).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liability is 20 pounds of bile, 20 pounds of incompetence, 20 pounds of plain dumbfuckery, 20 pounds of frustration and 20 pounds of a strange common sense/intelligence melange pressed into a 50 pound bag. no wonder this guy pours forth a shitload of, well toxic waste, at the slightest poke. at least he has belushi winking and likes animal house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's cute when L.K. thinks he's sounding all lofty.
> 
> If we are known by the company we keep, it now seems fitting that L.K. and Jokey, the perpetual boi-toy, are becoming asshole buddies.
> 
> But, L.K., you seem to have forgotten that your act comes across a bit better when you toss in some German!
Click to expand...


yeah, i am a slacker.

thanks for reminding me.

der elefant saugt mir nicht noch einmal die butter vom brot, der alte sack.


----------



## Liability

L.K.Eder said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> liability is 20 pounds of bile, 20 pounds of incompetence, 20 pounds of plain dumbfuckery, 20 pounds of frustration and 20 pounds of a strange common sense/intelligence melange pressed into a 50 pound bag. no wonder this guy pours forth a shitload of, well toxic waste, at the slightest poke. at least he has belushi winking and likes animal house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute when L.K. thinks he's sounding all lofty.
> 
> If we are known by the company we keep, it now seems fitting that L.K. and Jokey, the perpetual boi-toy, are becoming asshole buddies.
> 
> But, L.K., you seem to have forgotten that your act comes across a bit better when you toss in some German!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, i am a slacker.
> 
> thanks for reminding me.
> 
> der elefant saugt mir nicht noch einmal die butter vom brot, der alte sack.
Click to expand...


Slacker is almost the right word....

Now, I never studied German, but with the magic of the interwebz, I think it's time to suggest

Unverständliches Kauderwelsch ist LK' s-Spezialgebiet, mit oder ohne Butter und Brot!


----------



## mal

Again... The Dishonesty of the Left on this is RIPE... If Hannity got Waterboarded by Grodin, would it Change ANY of your Minds that you Felt it was Torture?...

This Thread Sucks.



peace...


----------



## L.K.Eder

tha malcontent said:


> Again... The Dishonesty of the Left on this is RIPE... If Hannity got Waterboarded by Grodin, would it Change ANY of your Minds that you Felt it was Torture?...
> 
> This Thread Sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



if hannity got waterboarded he would shut his yap about waterboarding not being torture. that is why he does not do it.


----------



## mal

L.K.Eder said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... The Dishonesty of the Left on this is RIPE... If Hannity got Waterboarded by Grodin, would it Change ANY of your Minds that you Felt it was Torture?...
> 
> This Thread Sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if hannity got waterboarded he would shut his yap about waterboarding not being torture. that is why he does not do it.
Click to expand...


What would it Prove?... Ollie was Waterboarded and he doesn't Believe it's Torture... So?...

Does that Sell you?...

Of course it Doesn't.

I Respect your Disagreement, but Hannity's Waterboarding or LACK thereof does NOT Settle the Debate...

That's all I am Saying...

Again, this Thread Sucked from the Time it was Shot ALL over the OP's Mouth.



peace...


----------



## concept

Shogun said:


> I bet Liability would agree with Mancow about three seconds into it if he ever had the balls to do more than post trite bullshit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUkj9pjx3H0



Except that mancow faked the whole waterboarding thing.


----------



## mal

concept said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Liability would agree with Mancow about three seconds into it if he ever had the balls to do more than post trite bullshit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUkj9pjx3H0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that mancow faked the whole waterboarding thing.
Click to expand...


Please, tell the Class more...



peace...


----------



## geauxtohell

tha malcontent said:


> Again... The Dishonesty of the Left on this is RIPE... If Hannity got Waterboarded by Grodin, would it Change ANY of your Minds that you Felt it was Torture?...
> 
> This Thread Sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



No.  It wouldn't change my mind.  I don't deem Sean Hannity as the end-all-be-all in the definition of torture issue.  In fact, I don't need anyone else to do or say anything about the issue for me to know that waterboarding is torture and that the only refutation of that statement lies in some sort of goofy semantics game.

The real point is that Hannity is a giant pussy for backing down from being water boarded after saying he would.  

BTW, I would never volunteer to be water boarded.  Why?  I don't want to be tortured.


----------



## mal

geauxtohell said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... The Dishonesty of the Left on this is RIPE... If Hannity got Waterboarded by Grodin, would it Change ANY of your Minds that you Felt it was Torture?...
> 
> This Thread Sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It wouldn't change my mind.  I don't deem Sean Hannity as the end-all-be-all in the definition of torture issue.  In fact, I don't need anyone else to do or say anything about the issue for me to know that waterboarding is torture and that the only refutation of that statement lies in some sort of goofy semantics game.
> 
> The real point is that Hannity is a giant pussy for backing down from being water boarded after saying he would.
> 
> BTW, I would never volunteer to be water boarded.  Why?  I don't want to be tortured.
Click to expand...


And that's all Fine, and I Respect your Take on Waterboarding...

This Thread is Lame at the Get go because the Premise is Dishonest.

The OP has NO Intention of Conceding if Hannity were to be Waterboarded and then Concluded it was NOT Torture after the Fact.

It's Simply an Attack Hannity Thread... Which is also Fine, but just Attack him and Save the Games and the Dishonesty.

It's like those who Mule Sick People to get Pot Legalized...

Just Legalize Pot and Stop Using the Sick to get you your Bong.

I'll Vote for Legalizing it, just Stop Trotting out Cancer Patients as the Only Reason you want it Legalized.



peace...


----------



## Gatekeeper

OMG, enough of this jerk already, no wonder these guys make so much money people still keep talking about and watching them. He is what he appears to be, an entertainer with a mix of 'Bravo Sierra', guess I'll just sit and watch


----------



## Liability

tha malcontent said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Liability would agree with Mancow about three seconds into it if he ever had the balls to do more than post trite bullshit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUkj9pjx3H0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that mancow faked the whole waterboarding thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, tell the Class more...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I was curious too.  So, I did a little Google research.  THIS is interesting.

Did Erich 'Mancow' Muller Fake His Waterboarding for Publicity? - mancow - Gawker

Oddly, even if manudder is full of shit, that really doesn't make the case that waterboarding isn't torture.  I have no doubt, despite the mancow fraud (if the account of his tomfoolery is legitimate) that waterboarding truly sucks.  I see no damn reason that anybody would WANT to be subjected to it to "find out" that which is pretty obvious.  It can only possibly work as an extreme interrogation technique (or even as torture) IF it is a truly horrible thing to be on the receiving end of.


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> concept said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that mancow faked the whole waterboarding thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, tell the Class more...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was curious too.  So, I did a little Google research.  THIS is interesting.
> 
> Did Erich 'Mancow' Muller Fake His Waterboarding for Publicity? - mancow - Gawker
> 
> Oddly, even if manudder is full of shit, that really doesn't make the case that waterboarding isn't torture.  I have no doubt, despite the mancow fraud (if the account of his tomfoolery is legitimate) that waterboarding truly sucks.  I see no damn reason that anybody would WANT to be subjected to it to "find out" that which is pretty obvious.  It can only possibly work as an extreme interrogation technique (or even as torture) IF it is a truly horrible thing to be on the receiving end of.
Click to expand...


I wonder if any of those who Muled the Cow in this Thread will Return... 



peace...


----------



## SecularHumorist

If Sean's too afraid to be proven wrong, I'll do it for him. Next Wednesday (2/3/10) on my show LIVE at 9pm EST Shovio.com. My show is called The Secular Humorist and I PROMISE to do it. It's a shame when a young girl has more balls than Sean Hannity.

-Sally


----------



## mal

SecularHumorist said:


> If Sean's too afraid to be proven wrong, I'll do it for him. Next Wednesday (2/3/10) on my show LIVE at 9pm EST Shovio.com. My show is called The Secular Humorist and I PROMISE to do it. It's a shame when a young girl has more balls than Sean Hannity.
> 
> -Sally



Depending on how young you are, you may be Violating Laws trying...



peace...


----------



## uscitizen

All Hannity has to do is allow himself to be waterboarded by some muslims in turbans.
With none of his bodyguards present.


----------



## bodecea

uscitizen said:


> All Hannity has to do is allow himself to be waterboarded by some muslims in turbans.
> With none of his bodyguards present.



Pay per View....with money going to charity


----------

